# Got the Christmas BFP, now waiting on the baby..August 2015 :)



## JandJPlus1

Hey ladies. :)


----------



## wonders10

Mind if I join? I just got my BFP yesterday...have been lurking on your TWW thread :flower:


----------



## deductivemom

wonders10 said:


> Mind if I join? I just got my BFP yesterday...have been lurking on your TWW thread :flower:

Welcome, wonders, and congrats! 

Thanks for starting this jandj! Hoping to see lots of familiar faces - we have such a good group, and everyone is always so positive and caring. Looking forward to the support. I really like that you are willing to share your own concerns, jandj. After 2 chemicals, I just keep being sure I can't be this lucky and something will go wrong. And since I am taking progesterone supplements, I might not have clear symptoms of a chemical pregnancy/miscarriage so I have become a testing fiend. I just narrowly managed to resist the impulse to test tonight, even though my test was fine this morning and I got a good result on my blood test. Hoping you get those blood results ASAP! I know I couldn't stand the wait.


----------



## MrsG09

Congrats, JandJ! H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## JandJPlus1

Wonder, of course you can join! The more the merrier. I just figured that pregnancy is a tough time for most people and it's great to have people to share your concerns and your joys with. Deductive, I am like already anxious to get my results lol. No idea when that will happen though. :( everyone feel free to share about doctors visits and concerns, happy things, symptoms, ultrasounds, basically anything! We can keep this thread going all the way until the end and then share horrific birth stories and beautiful baby pictures haha.


----------



## JandJPlus1

Oh and wonder, we have the exact same due date. :)


----------



## JandJPlus1

And this will also be my rainbow baby!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Congratulatios!! :flower:I think I'm due in August too (though I still need to have this confirmed by a doctor).


----------



## abydix

hey ladies hope every one's doing great


----------



## JandJPlus1

So I'm a little nervous. I have to go to my mother in laws today. I wouldn't normally worry but we want to tell her. This scares me for three reasons. 1. She is notorious for not keeping things to herself. 2. She was one of the last people we told before the miscarriage. And 3. She is a registered Reiki person and she just has this way of sensing things so I feel like even if we don't tell her she will know!


----------



## amandadchan

Hi Jandj...my due date is Aug 21st as well and I found out seven days ago just one day before u!!! That's really awesome, didn't think I would have so much in common with someone but now I know what we were both thinking around the sane time :) my progression is looking good so far todays test was pretty dark at 15dpo.. a little history about me : I've had three MCs in the past seven months so finally I got a referal, they said no sex buutt oooppps :/ and two weeks later I got pg. I went to the hospital five days ago and they didn't take me seriously. The test came back - so she comes in telling me in not pg and do what they say( the no sex order) so they can help me. I told her my doc told me from last time the clinic test are less sensitive..she rolls her eyes at me and said no its the other way around. I told her I still think I'm pg and she said no ur not check up in the office in a MONTH!!! I knew I was!!! And I went to the hospital BC I haven't talk to a specialist yet and knew I might need some progesterone or something. I asked her if I can get some prescribed anyways and she said no and I asked if I should atleast take baby aspirin and she said no to both!! I left confused, not taken seriously, and hurt BC I felt like they didn't care about my baby or my feelings beening as I've had an emotional seven months. Well I'd like I go back to her specifically so she HAS to tell me I am indeed pg. I bet she would hate to say it even tho its such a blessing to me. So a little up to date on everything. I decided to take baby aspirin anyways and looked for progesterone myself and for some reason the pharmacies around do not have any without a prescription so I'm just taking baby aspirin, vitamin b-complex with vitamin c in it and my prenatal. I'm hoping the extra vitamins and baby aspirin will make a difference this time :) since they won't take me seriously. I keep trying everyday to get an appt for the specialist but i never get a call back. I'm doing good so far and test are getting darker each day so that's good. The other times I would of had spotting/ bleeding/ and bad cramps all ready and mcs happen the day of my period and so far no bleeding but I've had weird cramps last night and it woke me up. I have Pain on my right side as well when I press on it. I'm hoping all is well. Just praying for this baby to make its way into the world Aug. 2015. Blessings to all!!! Oh yeah and happy happy holidays!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141213_080431_893.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## JandJPlus1

If you have pain on your right side only you need to go to the hospital soon and demand an ultrasound because I know that ectopic pregnancies can cause one sided pain. Not saying that that is what it is, just a heads up. I'm so happy to have so many girls due around the same time as me. So far this pregnancy has been going good for me. I have really strong symptoms even though I'm only four weeks so that makes me hopeful. I am choosing to just stay optimistic because really if a miscarriage is going to happen again, there is nothing I can do about it.


----------



## amandadchan

You are right if its going to happen it will.. I guess u read before I re-edited and put my test up lol..I just wanted to let u know to not be so nervous today it will be OK and will work out for u!! I have had symptoms before I got my bfp and I know exactly what u mean its so reassuring to feel pg as well being pg. I'll keep everyone updated, I'm a nervous wreck today with the cramps I haven't had one in four hours.


----------



## Sass827

Hey loves! Rainbow for me too so feeling extra nervous. J- if your mil is a friend, let her know. If she's a foe, don't tell her. If you do tell, just stress how freaked you are so she doesn't spill the beans. 
My mil is a monster so I won't even let her know we're trying. I buy this wine called fre. It has the alcohol removed so I drink like a lush in front of her just to stress how "not trying" we are.


----------



## Sass827

Amanda- your tests look so good. Way better than my progression. I'm still really light which is freaking me out. Try to relax and take those vitamins. Eat well and sleep often. And if the cramps get bad, roll into an er and say you think your uterus is exploding or something rash so they scan you. Or at least do your bloods.


----------



## abydix

JandJPlus1 said:


> So I'm a little nervous. I have to go to my mother in laws today. I wouldn't normally worry but we want to tell her. This scares me for three reasons. 1. She is notorious for not keeping things to herself. 2. She was one of the last people we told before the miscarriage. And 3. She is a registered Reiki person and she just has this way of sensing things so I feel like even if we don't tell her she will know!

i know what you mean. hubby wants us keeping the news to ourselves for now


----------



## hopeful_ttc

Hi ladies!! So glad we are all here! I found out on Thursday went to doc the same day... She messaged me on facebook to let me know the urine test was positive and my numbers look great! It's a relief :baby:

I had a scare this morning. I was woken up to a strong feeling of having to go #2 (tmi) when I went and I wiped there was red blood. I made sure it wasn't coming from my lady bits. And it wasn't. I'm thinking possible hemmroid!? This early?? I've had bleeding from my nose alrwady. And mouth. So nothing surprises me. 
Hoping things stay this way! Happy and healthy nine months to us all!


----------



## JandJPlus1

Hopeful, it's a popped tiny blood vessel in your bum haha. I had the exact same thing two days after I found out and freaked right out. I asked the doctor and he said it was too little blood for a hemmoroid he said I would have freaked out way harder if it was a popped hemmoroid. Apparently they let out quite a bit of blood. But he said that at this stage in pregnancy all of your little tiny blood vessels get swollen a little and are very easy to pop!


----------



## JandJPlus1

Also, want to know something kind of funny about my due date. It's two days after my birthday and I told my husband that I am positive that the baby is going to come early just so I can have the best/worst birthday present ever. :)


----------



## JandJPlus1

Okay, wonders, how did you get it to say Cautiously Expecting #1 !?


----------



## aw1990

hope your visit went well jandj ,I told my mum today, it went down well :) Id already spoke to her about maybe having another though :) 

I honestly forgot how scary the first wee while is though! every little pain and niggle im like OMG! was also sick for first time tonight :( seems like tea is out lol x


----------



## JandJPlus1

Haven't gone yet! It's only 12:08 here and we aren't leaving until 2. It's not really a huge deal if she find out, it just makes me nervous because I wanted to wait until after the first ultrasound to tell most people. But I told him really it's up to him because I told my mom and will tell my sister. I just don't want him to tell them now and then regret it if we do end up losing the baby. At the same time though my doctor did say that my belly might grow really rapidly this time and that I could look like 5 months pregnant by 10 weeks lol.


----------



## JandJPlus1

Oh and welcome aw1990!


----------



## amandadchan

Thank u sass..I wrote something earlier but my phone shut off deleting everything.Congrats to u!!!!! Thank u for taking the time to read my paragraph/ book lol I didn't know I had that much to get off my chest/ mind. I hope u and many more join this thread BC I need friends, I don't have any in real life. I'm in a new location Memphis tn and its a bad city to be in so idk if its an option at this point I'll just visit everyone back home :) my mom lives here but I'm already driving her nuts over this lol..happy n healthy 8months everyone and happy happy holidays :)


----------



## wonders10

JandJPlus1 said:


> Oh and wonder, we have the exact same due date. :)




JandJPlus1 said:


> And this will also be my rainbow baby!

Cool! I'm just assuming that's my due date, going off my last AF.

Yay for rainbows! Fx for healthy, sticky beans!


----------



## deductivemom

amanda, your progression looks great! Sorry they didn't take you seriously at the hospital - I think a lot of health care providers feel there's nothing to be done even if you are pregnant and it's really early (like when you found out so early). Plus, I've definitely had the experience where they don't believe you when their insensitive test is negative but your home test was just positive! So frustrating. 

To the group, what's up with baby aspirin? I've been taking it for the last few months to help with conception/implantation, but now I don't know if I should stop taking it or continue. I have heard it can help prevent miscarriage, but on the other hand I don't really like to take much of anything knowing there's a little bean in there. Anyone have good info about that? I left a message for my doctor's office, but it will probably be a couple days before I hear anything (and I'm not sure the person who answers will really know the details). I wouldn't want to do anything either way to make it harder for this little bean to stick!


----------



## deductivemom

Oh, and did you tell your MIL jandj? If so, how did it go? DH and I told the whole family tonight at a collective gathering. It's a bit strange having them know so early, but we told them with my first chemical pregnancy right away so we figured we'd set a precedent. And I really like my mom and sister knowing so we can talk about it and all the wacky thoughts/worries I have!

Also, I'm wondering about symptoms of an ectopic pregnancy. I think it's unlikely - I haven't had any bleeding or abdominal pain, but I do have some lower back pain mostly on one side. I think it's muscular because it feels better when I use a heating pad for a bit, but of course I want to be cautious about any possible symptom. Any advice on when to be worried about an ectopic and when to assume it's just normal early pregnancy stuff?


----------



## JandJPlus1

We did tell them! And it went good, she promised not to tell his sister so that was good. And as for the ectopic pregnancy from what I have read it's uncommon and the cramping has to be severe and one sided. Not just cramps. I cramp all day long and have back pain and I'm pretty positive it's not an ectopic haha.


----------



## JandJPlus1

This is my test from today. Even with super diluted pee it is much darker than yesterday so I am very happy. :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## deductivemom

JandJPlus1 said:


> This is my test from today. Even with super diluted pee it is much darker than yesterday so I am very happy. :)

Looking so good! I am sure your bloodwork will be great when you do finally get it back. And glad to hear it went well with the MIL. It's definitely important to keep this very exciting information within the group of close confidants you feel comfortable with at first. So I am glad she agreed to keep it to herself for now :flower:

Afm, being kept awake all night with yucky cold symptoms. It seems like my body's not fighting this one at all! But totally worth it if in 9 months or so I am being kept up at night by a precious little bundle instead <3


----------



## amandadchan

I'm glad u told her and hopefully she won't spill the beans :) ur test looks great!!! Did u ever get ur blood work back? Everything is still fine with me I'm having no blood so far and the cramps went away from friday . I am a little concerned with this mornings test I believe its lighter than yesterdays but deff darker then two days ago so I'm a little confused about it.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141214_070705_287.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## amandadchan

This is today and yesterdays test and yesterdays test was from second pee..maybe its BC I drank a lot of water before I went to sleep and peed at 1 am and took the test at 6 am..maybe it was diluted idk????
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1418563851857.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## deductivemom

amandadchan said:


> This is today and yesterdays test and yesterdays test was from second pee..maybe its BC I drank a lot of water before I went to sleep and peed at 1 am and took the test at 6 am..maybe it was diluted idk????

Well I am sure telling you not to worry isn't helpful, but if it's just a sequence of two tests it very well might not mean anything. Maybe your pee was more diluted (I know sometimes mine is really concentrated in the morning even if I peed during the night and other times it is like water :shrug:). Another definite possibility is that one test had more dye than the other. They try to make them all the same but they definitely aren't, even in the same batch.

But I know how important it is for my peace of mind to see the progression (my tests never got darker with my two chemicals :cry:). So if I were you and I had enough tests I would take another one today, probably in the evening. Typically I just keep a cup by the toilet and catch some pee in it whenever I go and if it seems concentrated enough to be worth it, then I test.

Are you monitoring any other way, like temping? With my chemical pregnancies I always had more than one sign something wasn't right, not just my tests.

Hoping it was just a difference in the test or weak morning urine. You should definitely look up jandj's post in the december tww board to see what a difference diluted urine can make. Jandj do you still have that picture comparison to share?


----------



## amandadchan

Thank u so much!! I hope I can find the board ur talking about :) while I was drawing the pee from the cup I did notice that it wasn't as dark or had a stench like some of my other pee and i thought to myself it could be duilted..thanks :) ur very kind and my mind is more at ease now!!! Also I did notice the control line wasn't as dark either as yesterdays so I thought of that too and I think they were a different batch BC they restocked the shelves lol I bought like ten test so far :/ so I think ur right all that does factor in together and makes a difference!! The important thing is I'm not bleeding!!


----------



## Sass827

I always have ectopic pop into my head too deductive. And chemicals. I don't think I'll feel safe til 12 weeks unfortunately. I'm also feeling like time is moving super slow. Feels like forever ago when the bfp came up, but it's truly been less than a week. Every twinge does freak me out a bit. At 11 dpo I started severe lower back pain that went on and off for 3/4 days. It was horrendous. I thought I was having pmdd or endometriosis or something. I still have cramps too. I've tried telling myself it's the hatching, implantation, burrowing, uterus thickening, stretching, moving, ligaments, etc but it still freaks me out. I wish I could just fast forward to 12 weeks.


----------



## JandJPlus1

I don't think I do, I'm sorry. :( but it was like night and day. I took one earlier in the day with diluted pee and the line was definitely still there but not very dark and then I took one later in the day with better pee and it was like 5x darker. :)


----------



## JandJPlus1

Oh and 16 DPO and the test line is officially as dark as the control line :) 
Grow strong in there little munchkin. <3


Oops.. Wrong picture, hold on.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## JandJPlus1

There we go, that's the right picture this time. Wow, look how much darker than yesterday. :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## deductivemom

amandadchan said:


> Thank u so much!! I hope I can find the board ur talking about :) while I was drawing the pee from the cup I did notice that it wasn't as dark or had a stench like some of my other pee and i thought to myself it could be duilted..thanks :) ur very kind and my mind is more at ease now!!! Also I did notice the control line wasn't as dark either as yesterdays so I thought of that too and I think they were a different batch BC they restocked the shelves lol I bought like ten test so far :/ so I think ur right all that does factor in together and makes a difference!! The important thing is I'm not bleeding!!

Fyi, I had a similar experience this morning. I ran out of my one batch of tests so I dipped back into another one I had and the tests (I had to take 2 just to be sure the first one wasn't just defective) looked half as dark as yesterday's! Even though I knew it was a different batch I felt worried of course and looked around for a different test. I had one more from yet another batch and it was as dark as yesterday's (although not darker unfortunately :nope:). I used thesame urine sample for all 3.

So clearly test batch matters! I was planning to test daily until my next bloodwork but now that I had that scare I am thinking maybe it's time to let up on the POAS.


----------



## amandadchan

Jandj u test are excellent!! Yes u have a happy little camper in there and he/she will make its way soon!!!! I'm glad u got to see the difference <3 things like this get me so excited and emotional lol this pg is slowly starting to set in..its going on three days last the time I lost the other three Angels and I'm having a good feeling about this one. No complications yet :)

Dedictivemom- I'm keeping u in my prayers for a peace of mind.. I know these times are troublesome but we will all get through this!!!! This is our time!!! Good luck ladies and wishing for a peaceful and happy pg for us!


----------



## JandJPlus1

I'm just so excited, they are so dark now it makes me so happy. And at only 16 DPO it's crazy. I hope you guys are doing well today. :)


----------



## wonders10

My test from earlier today, around 4 pm and I think my 4th pee of the day...13 dpo and AF would have been due yesterday. All my tests have been good lines but this one is nuts! This should reassure me and my lack of symtoms right?

https://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r130/wonders10/61f2b795-46e7-4311-a9ae-063eb8c9a26c.jpg


----------



## Sass827

Excellent lines jandj and wonder! I forgot to use my fmu today so only held for and hour or two. Got a bfp but it was slow to turn like the rest have been. Almost bought a cb with weeks today at the grocery but on the package it said the weeks estimator only went to 3/4 weeks and I thought that seemed silly since I'm supposed to be almost 5 weeks. Maybe I chickened out too? The bc weeks was how I confirmed my last mc before I went for the scan. I think I'm sticking with the wondfo's every two days this week. 
One super positive to look forward to is my ob's office changed their policy. They used to only want to see you at 10 weeks for your first visit. Now they want to see you at six! Woo hoo! My first appt is next Tuesday December 23. Doubt they will scan me (even though they now have a scanner at their new office) but I think maybe a phyical exam so at least they can say everything feels like its in the right spot would be so reassuring. Have you ladies scheduled any appointments yet?


----------



## wonders10

I'm going on Friday. I'll be exactly 5 weeks. Hoping they will take blood to see how my levels are in addition to my regular exam.


----------



## deductivemom

amandadchan said:


> Dedictivemom- I'm keeping u in my prayers for a peace of mind.. I know these times are troublesome but we will all get through this!!!! This is our time!!! Good luck ladies and wishing for a peaceful and happy pg for us!

Thanks, amanda! I am just now getting to the time I usually lost my two - one I lost at 3w6d (which I am just now today) and the other at 4w1d (with late implantation). 

I am really holding my breath until I go back in for a second blood draw this Wednesday, but trying to remember that I've had more days of positive tests and much stronger and darker than I've ever had before. I'm only 13dpo and my test line is quite dark (can't wait until it is as dark as control line, like jandj!). I'm somewhat worried that my temps aren't too meaningful now that I'm on the progesterone - my temp clearly alerted me to the impending loss with my chemicals but now I probably wouldn't have a clue other than tests. 

But I am working on just relaxing and trusting. As jandj said earlier, there is nothing I can do now so I might as well just stay positive and what will be will be. Plus, at church this morning there was a sermon that I think was written for me :flower:. It was a Christmas season sermon and it used Mary's physical pregnancy as a metaphor for how God works miracles (naturally I had to have a bit of a cry about that message, stealthily of course). I really hope that was His way of telling me this baby is His miracle for our family!


----------



## deductivemom

Sass827 said:


> Excellent lines jandj and wonder! I forgot to use my fmu today so only held for and hour or two. Got a bfp but it was slow to turn like the rest have been. Almost bought a cb with weeks today at the grocery but on the package it said the weeks estimator only went to 3/4 weeks and I thought that seemed silly since I'm supposed to be almost 5 weeks. Maybe I chickened out too? The bc weeks was how I confirmed my last mc before I went for the scan. I think I'm sticking with the wondfo's every two days this week.
> One super positive to look forward to is my ob's office changed their policy. They used to only want to see you at 10 weeks for your first visit. Now they want to see you at six! Woo hoo! My first appt is next Tuesday December 23. Doubt they will scan me (even though they now have a scanner at their new office) but I think maybe a phyical exam so at least they can say everything feels like its in the right spot would be so reassuring. Have you ladies scheduled any appointments yet?

We are just in sync! I am going for my first appointment on December 23 too :happydance: I am about a week behind you (I'll be 5w2d that day), but my doctor's office told me to schedule an appointment in a couple weeks and of course that's the week of Christmas so that was the only time I could get. I definitely didn't want to wait until the next week! Not sure if they'll do a scan or not, but hoping so. This bean implanted so early I am sure we'd at least be able to see the sac and I would feel so much better about my ectopic worries if they would. I'll already have had beta hcg done a week apart (I assume because of my history of chemicals), so at least I'll know if it's progressing normally so far before my visit. 

Also, I am trying to get on the testing every other day bandwagon too. It's going to be hard to resist my impulse to POAS, though! I had been doing them 2x per day! But as I said in another post I ran out of my batch of tests and the other ones don't show up as dark and I think using them might only make me MORE worried rather than reassured. Ordered a new pack of wondfos, since I will probably want to check every once in a while at least until I see a heartbeat on ultrasound, but hoping to reduce my testing a lot. We'll see how my willpower does in the morning. At least the work week should distract me a bit...


----------



## JandJPlus1

I had my appointment Friday and now I don't go until January 14th(for my scan) and January 15th(for my doctors appointment). I'll already be 8 weeks and 5 days I believe when I get my scan. So I should see a blob with little arm and leg stumps haha. Could see a face and what not if they do transvaginal ultrasound. With my son they just did a belly one so I saw a bean with arms and legs haha. I just can't wait to see the heartbeat! I'm hopefully ordering a sonuline baby Doppler soon so that will help. :)


----------



## deductivemom

JandJPlus1 said:


> I had my appointment Friday and now I don't go until January 14th(for my scan) and January 15th(for my doctors appointment). I'll already be 8 weeks and 5 days I believe when I get my scan. So I should see a blob with little arm and leg stumps haha. Could see a face and what not if they do transvaginal ultrasound. With my son they just did a belly one so I saw a bean with arms and legs haha. I just can't wait to see the heartbeat! I'm hopefully ordering a sonuline baby Doppler soon so that will help. :)

I was thinking of getting a baby Doppler once I am a bit further along too, but I wasn't sure if there's any reason not to use them? Anyone know if there's any harm using one daily? I guess once baby can hear maybe it makes it really loud in the womb? Anyone know what the docs/midwives say? Would love to use one if they're ok for everyday use!


----------



## Sass827

I used mine all the time with dd from 10 weeks until she started kicking, then it didn't feel like I needed it all the time, just once in a while. I don't see how it could be bad? My doctor would use one on me every visit and you know how often you go towards the end...


----------



## Sass827

Going past the day of our mc's is going to be so nerve wracking. But relieving once they're past for sure. A post in the first tri sent me to an awesome site with research that says that if we can just make it to 7 weeks the chance of mc drops below 10% and below 2% in the ninth week if I'm remembering correctly. Seven weeks does seem so far sometimes, but if we can just get there, we might just make it after all (Mary Tyler Moore song inserted here). ;)


----------



## Sass827

This is the site if you're interested in checking it out. https://https://www.easybabylife.com/miscarriage-statistics-by-week.html


----------



## JandJPlus1

7 weeks is so far away though.. Haha


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

hey ladies!!! how is everyone doing? can I join in on the fun thread here??


----------



## JandJPlus1

Definitely 2kids! Welcome! Did you just find out?


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

JandJPlus1 said:


> Definitely 2kids! Welcome! Did you just find out?

actually got a faint positive at 8 dpo (friday). and then a strong one again at 10 dpo. :) so yes fairly recently.


----------



## JandJPlus1

I got a super faint positive at 8 DPO which was 8 days ago. But I got my real strong positive at 9 DPO. :)


----------



## abydix

Hi ladies how's everyone holding up?


----------



## JandJPlus1

Hey abydix! I'm doing pretty good today! How are you doing?


----------



## MamaLoCo

me too! BFP on Dec. 9, two days after expected af.
We weren't trying but...we weren't preventing, either!
I'm still waiting for my first appointment but we should be due mid-August and have LOTS of family birthdays clustered in that time frame.

Here's to being at my heaviest during the peak of Texas summertime. :dohh:


----------



## InHisPlans

Hi ladies! :) mind if I join? Im not 100% sure of my due date as I didnt have a normal cycle in between my loss in October and my positive test but I think that im due in August!


----------



## deductivemom

Sass827 said:


> Going past the day of our mc's is going to be so nerve wracking. But relieving once they're past for sure. A post in the first tri sent me to an awesome site with research that says that if we can just make it to 7 weeks the chance of mc drops below 10% and below 2% in the ninth week if I'm remembering correctly. Seven weeks does seem so far sometimes, but if we can just get there, we might just make it after all (Mary Tyler Moore song inserted here). ;)

Absolutely! My chemicals ended so early that I will still be nervous after that milestone is passed but I will feel way better if I see a bright test line on Wednesday (day after my last loss). Also to add to the positive stats, if you happen to be fortunate enough to hear the baby's heartbeat in an early scan then the risk drops to only 5% by 7 weeks I think. Only 3 weeks to go for me!


----------



## deductivemom

Welcome, inhisplans! When did you get the good news? 

Afm, very proud of myself for resisting the urge to test this morning. DH wasn't properly impressed so thought I would share with you ladies :) After my concerns with the bad test batch yesterday I decided it's probably best now that my lines are dark to cut back to testing every 2-3 days. If something is wrong I probably won't be able to clearly see a hormone drop from one day to the next and on the flip side I might spend unnecessary energy agonizing over tests that are just fine! Hoping I can stick with it. Definitely testing tomorrow or the next day to make sure everything is still ok though so I don't get a shock when my second round of bloodwork comes back. So far no reason to be alarmed though - temps high and no bleeding.


----------



## wonders10

Hi ladies,

I'm feeling so-so. Still getting over the cold (I wonder if its taking so long to go away because I'm pregnant?). Pretty much zero appetite but I am making myself eat little bits. On and off nausea, and yesterday had some serious diarrhea. I'm hoping these are all positive signs that things are going well. I haven't had any cramping at all today, and barely any since I got my BFP - just a couple twinges that last a minute and go away. I guess that's good though right? I remember feeling cramps a lot with my first but of course it didn't end well...

Did someone here ask how I got "cautiously expecting #1"? Under edit your details and family, there is a line where you can write in what you want it to say...hope that makes sense.


----------



## amandadchan

I have good news!! I was saying the docs weren't talking me serious and everything bc I'm pg again two weeks after my mc well seen the docd today and I had to beg them but they did prescribe me progesterone :) he didn't know what he was talking about bc he said normally they gibe it to pg women starting at 16 weeks lol but said he would talk to his supervisor and then came back and told me yo take it up till 12 weeks!!! So I'm taking baby aspirin and 600 mg progesterone a day!! I wonder if Amy one knows how many hours apart I should take them??? Its 200 mg three times a day. I don't know if four or six hours is not enough or too much. I'm doing good too so far this makes the third day past the other losses and nothing too serious has happened besides cramps in my right side and now today little cramps in the middle of my stomach.


----------



## deductivemom

Also, care to share symptoms as of now ladies? I am 4w0d today! Here's what I have had so far:

-Implantation cramping (6dpo and 9dpo)
-General cramping (seems to have been induced by coughing; hoping I didn't rattle the little bean too much :nope: 13dpo)
-Never-ending head cold! (Started 6dpo, ongoing)
-Breast tenderness (on and off, might be slightly larger too)
-Fatigue (although hard to tell if it's just due to sickness and not sleeping well, ongoing)
-Food aversions (beginning 12dpo)
-Being either completely not hungry and repulsed by the thought of food or else ravenous (beginning 12dpo)
-Cloudy thinking/inability to concentrate (on and off beginning 9dpo)
-Highest temps ever (beginning 6dpo)
-Constipation (8-10dpo roughly)
-Change in texture of vaginal wallsand maybe cervix, swollen (beginning 6dpo)

That's all I can think of for now. How about everyone else?


----------



## deductivemom

amandadchan said:


> I have good news!! I was saying the docs weren't talking me serious and everything bc I'm pg again two weeks after my mc well seen the docd today and I had to beg them but they did prescribe me progesterone :) he didn't know what he was talking about bc he said normally they gibe it to pg women starting at 16 weeks lol but said he would talk to his supervisor and then came back and told me yo take it up till 12 weeks!!! So I'm taking baby aspirin and 600 mg progesterone a day!! I wonder if Amy one knows how many hours apart I should take them??? Its 200 mg three times a day. I don't know if four or six hours is not enough or too much. I'm doing good too so far this makes the third day past the other losses and nothing too serious has happened besides cramps in my right side and now today little cramps in the middle of my stomach.

Congrats that's great news! Glad you are finally getting some the consideration you should. I am on both as well but waiting to hear if my doc wants me to continue with the aspirin. Can't wait until I am past both of my other losses (passed one already).


----------



## deductivemom

Oh and I only take progesterone once a day for now so I don't know how far apart you should take them. But I would guess it's best for your levels to space them as evenly as possible without ruining your sleep.


----------



## amandadchan

@deductivemom- yay congrats for making it past one of your losses!!! That is great news. We will make it girl I feel it. Don't let anything get u down we will make it all the way through with a healthybaby :) as for symptoms I've had really sore boobs from 8dpo , nausea from 12 dpo , and cramping from 14 dpo :) still having all oh yeah before I got my bfp I had two dizzy fainting spells one time I'm the shower almost fell out but none since my bfp. Thanks for the advice too :)


----------



## amandadchan

Also crying spells all the time now and before my bfp lol over anything. I'm emotional anyways so its bad!!


----------



## JandJPlus1

My miscarriage was at approximately 6 weeks and I found out I was pregnant at 5 weeks. My doctor said that more than likely I was actually 4 weeks though and my cycle was longer than we though, so really my miscarriage would have been at 5 weeks if you go by that. Either way my doctor said at this point that I am very unlikely to miscarry again because the reason that I miscarried is that it was too soon after my c-section and the egg tried to implant into my scar tissue. He also told me that because everything was good at my check up(he checked my cervix and it was closed) and I have good symptoms and I showed him my test pictures, that he highly doubts that anything bad will happen. So that made me feel better. I still don't know my levels yet but hoping to find out today or tomorrow. 
As for symptoms, mine started really early. 
-super sensitive nipples (6 DPO) 
-food aversions(7 DPO)
-increased sex drive (9 DPO)
-massively increased appetite(9 DPO) 
-bulgy blue veins in my breasts, plus the got bigger(6 DPO) 
-nausea off and on(8 DPO)
- back ache (7 DPO)
-and now I have heartburn today


----------



## smiley4442

HI ladies! :hi: I'm here to join ;) So excited for everyone. This is my rainbow baby too. And I'm a little scared. This is also my 2nd LO and my last.


----------



## JandJPlus1

Oh and I'm super exhausted and emotional and have baby brain already. And I had cramping right from 6 DPO which started as implantation and then now it's just on and off cramping.


----------



## aw1990

you girls can chat! I have a day off and theres pages to catch up on! lol

Im so stressy :( my tests haven't got proper dark yet like i think the should have, im testing with ICs so they take ages to come up and get dark, my OH getting fed up listening, says its positive so i should calm down but i cant help but worry.

I also found out today that my best friend is also expecting her LMP is same date as mine so we will be due days apart :) our other close friend is 26weeks so its really nice that we are all going though pregnancy together :) xxxxxxx


----------



## abydix

JandJPlus1 said:


> Hey abydix! I'm doing pretty good today! How are you doing?

i'm good having my beta tomorrow morning


----------



## JandJPlus1

I'm really mad right now because I called my doctors office and they won't give me my stupid blood test results without going in to see a doctor but it's like the earliest I can go in to see a doctor is Thursday and I don't want to drive 45 minutes just to get flipping blood test results.


----------



## InHisPlans

deductivemom said:


> Welcome, inhisplans! When did you get the good news?
> 
> Afm, very proud of myself for resisting the urge to test this morning. DH wasn't properly impressed so thought I would share with you ladies :) After my concerns with the bad test batch yesterday I decided it's probably best now that my lines are dark to cut back to testing every 2-3 days. If something is wrong I probably won't be able to clearly see a hormone drop from one day to the next and on the flip side I might spend unnecessary energy agonizing over tests that are just fine! Hoping I can stick with it. Definitely testing tomorrow or the next day to make sure everything is still ok though so I don't get a shock when my second round of bloodwork comes back. So far no reason to be alarmed though - temps high and no bleeding.


Thanks! :) I got my first positive about 2 1/2 weeks ago! I was so obsessed with testing with my first pregnancy! I tested multiple times a day even after my ultrasound and even though i was so sick! :) something so comforting about seeing those dark lines!


----------



## deductivemom

wonders10 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm feeling so-so. Still getting over the cold (I wonder if its taking so long to go away because I'm pregnant?). Pretty much zero appetite but I am making myself eat little bits. On and off nausea, and yesterday had some serious diarrhea. I'm hoping these are all positive signs that things are going well. I haven't had any cramping at all today, and barely any since I got my BFP - just a couple twinges that last a minute and go away. I guess that's good though right? I remember feeling cramps a lot with my first but of course it didn't end well...
> 
> Did someone here ask how I got "cautiously expecting #1"? Under edit your details and family, there is a line where you can write in what you want it to say...hope that makes sense.

So with you on the cold! Mine started at 6dpo right around suspected implantation and it seems it's never going away. I can hardly sleep too, boo :( But generally I think it's a good thing our immune systems are suppressed - means our bodies aren't attacking the little beans!


----------



## JandJPlus1

257! At 4 weeks! My mom got them for me, not going to ask her how because she could probably lose her job for it haha.


----------



## deductivemom

JandJPlus1 said:


> I'm really mad right now because I called my doctors office and they won't give me my stupid blood test results without going in to see a doctor but it's like the earliest I can go in to see a doctor is Thursday and I don't want to drive 45 minutes just to get flipping blood test results.

That's so irritating, jandj! My doc's office always gives results on the phone if I request and posts them at a secure site online eventually too. Amazing how much variation there is! Really hope you get details soon. Maybe try calling again to see if you talk to someone else who doesn't follow the same "rules"?


----------



## JandJPlus1

It's okay. I have a mom who is willing to bend the rules for me. :)


----------



## smiley4442

Awesome numbers J!


I broke and took my last Digi tonight. Last week it was 1-2:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







232.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sass827

Welcome welcome to all the new ladies! I see I missed a ton today. 
Congrats on your numbers j, getting medicine Amanda, and passing one anniversary deductive! Seriously big day. 
Afm, I went to the gym today now I gave serious lower back pains nd crampy. Hoping I didn't mess anything up. No high impact, just weight lifting on machines and I kept them all at 30lbs so I thought I'd be ok? 
My symptoms-
Random nausea mid day 6 dpo-10 dpo. Now just nausea when I'm hungry (sneaks up quick) and after I eat lol. 
Seriously sore and swelling bbs since 7 dpo. I've had to move to a fuller bra and have just been wearing sports bras cause they hurt too much. 
Stomach feels much harder down near pubic bone last few days. 
Crazy lower back pain 9 dpo-12 dpo and again today.
Cramping and twinges on and off.
Super emotional - crying at everything. 
Freezing almost all the time. 

Congrats on all these lovely bfp's! So excited for everyone!


----------



## LavenderLove

Here to join the Christmas BFPs. :) How's everyone doing?

I'm going to give a local midwife group a ring tomorrow. Hopefully I won't risk out, but if they can at least do bloodwork and an ultrasound that'd be peachy!


----------



## JandJPlus1

I wanted to go to a midwife this time but I love my doctor too much, plus midwives are hard to find and very expensive in Canada. And my doctor visits are free.


----------



## LavenderLove

Yeah, we'll see if they'll take me! BC's provincial health plan does cover them. If it's not an option my GP has been great with referrals so I'm sure I'll be in good hands with whomever I end up with.


----------



## JandJPlus1

I actually don't know if Alberta's health plan covers them but I'm pretty sure the lady who taught our baby class with my son said that they didn't, so that kind of sucks. I think because of the reason for my previous c-section my pregnancy is considered too high risk for them anyway because I will need at least 3 ultrasounds.


----------



## xprincessx

Hi ladies, got room for one more? 3+5 today :)


----------



## amandadchan

@sass- thank u so much!!! Hey everyone new :) so glad u could join us!!! We are packed full on this thread..lots of love and support!! The more the merriour!! Pretty sure I spelled that wrong, oopps. So I have my first real appt on the 31st :) and I can't wait!! I will be six weeks then and it will be a great way to bring the new year in. I'm glad everyone is having symptoms, that is lovely!! But god bless is all lol , it can be overwhelming sometimes too. I believe sometimes it just takes some time getting use to adapting to our new life style for the next little bit. Its a huge change! I hope everyone is doing well today!! OH yeah my test is better this morning!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141216_065612_100.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Sass827

Hey lavender and princess! I had an inkling you be here today L! So took a test this morning and finally got a second line quickly for the first time. Doesn't that seem so slow? I'm stinking 21 dpo. Doesn't that seem so late? I also don't think it's much darker than my 19 dpo test. Maybe I should just go get the weeks estimator? Thoughts please
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## JandJPlus1

I think it is darker sass. And some women have a slower doubling time, it doesn't necessarily mean that anything is wrong. If you are worried though I would go and get two blood draws two days apart and then they can tell you your doubling time. They don't actually look for it to double they look for an increase of atleast 66% in 48 hours. :)


----------



## deductivemom

Sass827 said:


> Hey lavender and princess! I had an inkling you be here today L! So took a test this morning and finally got a second line quickly for the first time. Doesn't that seem so slow? I'm stinking 21 dpo. Doesn't that seem so late? I also don't think it's much darker than my 19 dpo test. Maybe I should just go get the weeks estimator? Thoughts please

Sass, I actually see a progression too. Doesn't look worrisome to me! Plus all ladies and tests are different. But if the weeks estimator will make you feel better (and not break the bank) I say go for it! 

Oh and congrats jandj on the great numbers! I read recently on someone's blog that a lot of hpts don't continue getting darker much after hcg = 500. So if you stop seeing changes in your tests soon, don't be worried! 

Afm, feeling really down on myself today. Surprisingly not too worried considering this is the day I lost my latest chemical, just sad. I am feeling guilty about not being more excited and at peace about the whole experience.

I was planning to wait until this morning to test again but instead tested last night. Test looked fine considering it was from the other batch I had, but now I feel badly that I didn't wait like I said I would. Plus I keep losing a couple hours of sleep every night because of this darn cold! 

Just can't quite seem to live in the moment :cry:


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

I was looking at my boobs last night they are huge. is it weird that my boobs are already bigger at only this far?


----------



## hopeful_ttc

Lavender, you and I have to be close because I was due for my period yesterday! Got my positive last Wednesday (12-10)! So glad you joined us!!


----------



## JandJPlus1

2 kids, no it's not weird. Mine are too. Although I am still breast feeding my son. But with my son too they got a little bigger right away then went back to almost normal in the second trimester then ballooned up in the third trimester. I also have nice bulgy blue veins. 

Deductive, I probably won't test very much more since getting my numbers. I will be buying a pack of digitals and a walmart test probably just to see if it's actually a clear positive on a blue dye yet. And I might get another dollar store test or two but other than that I think I'm done. I'm just going to trust my symptoms haha. Only 29 days until my ultrasound. :)


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

JandJPlus1 said:


> 2 kids, no it's not weird. Mine are too. Although I am still breast feeding my son. But with my son too they got a little bigger right away then went back to almost normal in the second trimester then ballooned up in the third trimester. I also have nice bulgy blue veins.
> 
> Deductive, I probably won't test very much more since getting my numbers. I will be buying a pack of digitals and a walmart test probably just to see if it's actually a clear positive on a blue dye yet. And I might get another dollar store test or two but other than that I think I'm done. I'm just going to trust my symptoms haha. Only 29 days until my ultrasound. :)

thanks. Yeah my boobs are in a c cup. :) it is actually kinda nice bc I am usually so small.


----------



## JandJPlus1

Lol mine are popping out of my DD nursing bra.


----------



## smiley4442

deductivemom said:


> Sass827 said:
> 
> 
> Hey lavender and princess! I had an inkling you be here today L! So took a test this morning and finally got a second line quickly for the first time. Doesn't that seem so slow? I'm stinking 21 dpo. Doesn't that seem so late? I also don't think it's much darker than my 19 dpo test. Maybe I should just go get the weeks estimator? Thoughts please
> 
> Sass, I actually see a progression. Doesn't look worrisome to me! Plus all ladies and tests are different. But if the weeks estimator will make you feel better (and not break the bank) I say go for it!
> 
> Oh and congrats jandj on the great numbers! I read recently on someone's blog that a lot of hpts don't continue getting darker much after hcg = 500. So if you stop seeing changes in your tests soon, don't be worried!
> 
> Afm, feeling really down on myself today. Surprisingly not too worried considering this is the day I lost my latest chemical, just sad. I am feeling guilty about not being more excited and at peace about the whole experience.
> 
> I was planning to wait until this morning to test again but instead tested last night. Test looked fine considering it was from the other batch I had, but I didn't tell DH about it and then when he saw me looking at it he was bummed I tested again when we were going to wait and didn't even tell him. Plus I keep losing a couple hours of sleep every night because of this darn cold!
> 
> Just can't quite seem to live in the moment :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs: deductive. 

Welcome lavender & princess

My boobs are a little bigger, but in my last pregnancy they didn't get much bigger and I never got any milk in. They are sore this time around though. 
I have one more frer left and might take it today or tomorrow. I took one Saturday. I plan on this being the last time I test but if I feel anxious of worried I might pick up another.


----------



## Sass827

Don't beat yourself up for testing D! It's totally normal. I don't think I'm living in the moment either. I told a close friend yesterday and she was like, "oh yay! I'm so happy for you! Aren't you so excited?" And I thought about it and told her no actually because were too afraid it won't stick. I think I will relax much more after week 7.


----------



## bebedreamr

Hi all! I am also due in August 2015, the 16th to be exact! It seems like ages away, and I too feel anticlimactic about it all. I want to be excited but I just don't feel like its real, and am scared for the most part. I think once I hit week 8 (which won't be until January 4th :( ) I will feel more enthusiastic about it all. First tri is so slooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## HayleyJJ

Hello all can I join this group x


----------



## JandJPlus1

Welcome Bebe and Hayley. Of course you guys are welcome to join. And I think we are all kind of feeling the same. I'm super excited, or atleast I want to be. But I don't think I will truly be excited until I hear a heartbeat. That's why I want to order my Doppler is because it's like a top of the line one and it's supposed to be able to pick up a heartbeat basically as soon as there is one. I'm just so terrified of going to my ultrasound and having them tell me that the baby isn't alive. :(


----------



## Sass827

I'm feeling the same. Terrified by any cramp. I feel like I went from looking for symptoms to know looking for a lack of symptoms. How sad is that? 
Thanks so much for the support on my progression this morning. Sorry I forgot to say it earlier. We had 30 moms and kids over this morning for dd's playgroup holiday party. So nice to have things to keep me distracted. 
So I broke down and bought three weeks predictors this afternoon. To my credit, they were on sale. My mc mark will be this coming Saturday and I think it's freaking me out big time.


----------



## JandJPlus1

I know how you feel sass. My miscarriage date is coming up in the next week and a half and it freaks me out even though my doctor basically told me that there's no reason to worry because it wasn't a reason to miscarry that is likely to repeat with this pregnancy. I still feel worried coming up to the 5.5-6 week mark. I told my husband a part of me is wanting to be mean and walk into the hospital at like 6 weeks complaining of like severe cramps or something so that they have to check out the baby lol. But I'm worried that because I recently had a kidney infection then they would be trying to keep me for a long time trying to figure out where my "cramps" are coming from lol.


----------



## Sass827

Du just got home and asked,"why you buying the heavy duty tests? You're not bleeding. You're still pregnant. You need to relax." Sigh.


----------



## Sass827

I'm hoping if I can't beg my way into a scan at next weeks visit I can ask for bloods and maybe they'll give them to me.


----------



## JandJPlus1

Lol my hubby I think has just given up on me. I told him this round of tests that I will buy on Thursday will be the last and I meant it. I need to just have faith that everything will be okay because the whole stressing about lines isn't healthy for me or for the baby. I need to focus on having a clean and uncluttered life and eating well and getting enough sleep, not how dark my tests are. Because really in the end I'm either going to end up with a happy healthy baby, or I'm not. My lines won't matter.


----------



## deductivemom

I hear ya ladies! DH just doesn't quite understand, I think, why POAS makes me feel like I have somewhat more control over the situation. I feel like if I can just see what's coming then I can manage, but not knowing anything just makes me feel lost. Jandj, where are you buying that Doppler?


----------



## JandJPlus1

The website is called Sonuline I believe one sec. I'll go to it and then copy the link.


----------



## wonders10

JandJPlus1 said:


> Lol my hubby I think has just given up on me. I told him this round of tests that I will buy on Thursday will be the last and I meant it. I need to just have faith that everything will be okay because the whole stressing about lines isn't healthy for me or for the baby. I need to focus on having a clean and uncluttered life and eating well and getting enough sleep, not how dark my tests are. Because really in the end I'm either going to end up with a happy healthy baby, or I'm not. My lines won't matter.

I'm sooo trying to be the same. There's nothing I can do to stop anything bad so I should just enjoy it and let whatever happens, happen. But...I saw a heartbeat last time, nice and strong, and still mc so I feel like even that won't be reassuring.


----------



## JandJPlus1

Okay I'm confused because before when I was looking the website was just the name of the product, you didn't have to buy it through anyone else. And now I can't find it and I don't know that I trust buying it from some other random website.


----------



## JandJPlus1

It seems I can find quite a few of them on eBay though, so maybe I'll get it there.


----------



## Sass827

I'll feel so better when I can use mine again too. Was it ten weeks when you can start with them or is yours more sensitive?


----------



## deductivemom

Thanks, jandj! I think if I make it another week or two a doppler is going to be one of my first investments in this pregnancy (besides all the tests I've already used of course! :blush:). Ebay is probably the way to go. 

Sass, it says on the Sonoline site that it can pick up HB between 8 - 10 weeks. So I don't think they've gotten much more sensitive.


----------



## Sass827

Really kicking myself right now. Couldn't handle having the cbwe in the house and took one after holding roughly two hours. Got 2-3 weeks. :( 
Going to do another with fmu tomorrow. Hoping to get a 3+ or a 3-4 or whatever is highest. My doc appointment is a week from today. If I get a bad result tomorrow morning, do you think I can call and ask for the bloodwork before my appointment? Or will they just tell me to wait?


----------



## JandJPlus1

Deductive, can you post the link to the sonoline website!?


----------



## Sass827

Oh wow. Can we chalk my last post up to pregnancy brain? I'm a dummy. It's right cause it's weeks since I ovulated, not weeks pregnant. Lol. 
I got my Doppler on fetaldoppler.net but I think they are cheaper on eBay


----------



## JandJPlus1

What kid is it and it's a good site?


----------



## JandJPlus1

Kind, not kid.


----------



## Sass827

I have the sonoline B and really liked it. I remember it showing up in a few days which I was surprised about.


----------



## Sass827

So after my pic on the lines then the weeks today, I've decided to join you ladies in the zen boat. In feeling silly for freaking. I need to feel good about all this. 
So I've been having very weird but good zaps in my swollen sore bbs. It's been 6 months since I stopped bf dd and I feel like they are already revving back up again. Also, I'm having the weirdest tingle in my uterus. It's just fixed in one spot for the last two hours or so. Anyone else having symptoms like this?


----------



## JandJPlus1

I was debating ordering from the place you ordered from but I wasn't sure if it was good or not. And it's hard because it comes through UPS and my address never seems to exist for those places haha.


----------



## Querida87

Found you and stalking! Hoping for a bfp in the next few days!


----------



## Sass827

It's too bad Amazon doesn't sell them.


----------



## LavenderLove

Hey Sass! It's so funny but I kept talking the week before the BFP like I already was expecting. It was crazy, I couldn't explain it! I thought I was getting ahead of myself, but I'm glad I'm here!

2kids my boobs are probably going to pop from my bra at any minute. I'm debating on what to do since I can't keep wearing my sports bras. :haha:

Ohh we are close Hopeful! I'm guessing I was due for AF the 19th or 20th. August 28th looks like my due date based on O. :) Glad to be here with ya!

Querida I hope you get the BFP you've been after! :thumbup:

The midwife practice I called has a wait list, so I submitted an intake form online and I'll just wait to hear back from them. At least I have my GP appointment next Monday so I can get sent for bloodwork and whatnot then.


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

LavenderLove said:


> Hey Sass! It's so funny but I kept talking the week before the BFP like I already was expecting. It was crazy, I couldn't explain it! I thought I was getting ahead of myself, but I'm glad I'm here!
> 
> 2kids my boobs are probably going to pop from my bra at any minute. I'm debating on what to do since I can't keep wearing my sports bras. :haha:
> 
> Ohh we are close Hopeful! I'm guessing I was due for AF the 19th or 20th. August 28th looks like my due date based on O. :) Glad to be here with ya!
> 
> Querida I hope you get the BFP you've been after! :thumbup:
> 
> The midwife practice I called has a wait list, so I submitted an intake form online and I'll just wait to hear back from them. At least I have my GP appointment next Monday so I can get sent for bloodwork and whatnot then.

I hate bras and usually only wear them If I am wearing only one layer. Today I just put on 2 shirts and a jacket. LOL. My boobs hurt too much for a bra.


----------



## JandJPlus1

I wish I could go braless but I would leak milk everywhere lol and I can't wear my sports bra because it's too constricting.


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

I am not lactating yet. but when I do I will have to find a comfy bra. What kind of bra do you recommend that doesn't hurt the boobies. LOL


----------



## LavenderLove

Ha I love my push-up bras but man. Not anymore! I'd love to hear bra suggestions, too! If the sports bras didn't have huge, obvious straps I'd just keep wearing them. :haha:


----------



## JandJPlus1

I love both my Playtex nursing bras. I have one with no underwire for at home and bedtime and one with an underwire for leaving the house. They are pretty comfy, even the underwire one. Make sure the non underwire one you buy one cup size too big though because they fit strange. And the band should be atleast 2 sizes bigger than what you wear now. I was a 36 DD before my first pregnancy and the nursing bra that was comfortable while pregnant and especially after was a 40 DD. My 40 DD without underwire still fits weird though. I got them from Walmart. :)


----------



## LavenderLove

Ahh, so is it true your ribcage stays bigger after pregnancy? I definitely don't want to waste money on buying the wrong size of bras!


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

thanks for the tip jandj :) I will look for them at walmart. I can not do underwires. so probably stick with the underwire less one.


----------



## JandJPlus1

My son is 13 months old and mine is still the same size. I think it has a lot to do with if you plan on nursing too. But if you do definitely make sure your nursing bra band is atleast one size too big.


----------



## LavenderLove

Yeah, breastfeeding is the plan if everything works out! So get one cup size too big? Or should I up the band size as well? Of course I may just gain enough weight and need a bigger band size anyway.

I feel like my boobs will be bigger than my head. I'm already a 32DD so I'm fully prepared for them to completely blow up!


----------



## deductivemom

Planning to breastfeed here too, although I have seen how it can sometimes be more difficult than expected so prepared to be flexible. But I have felt ready for it ever since I practiced "breastfeeding" my two beloved baby dolls around age 7 :winkwink: So far boobs not notably bigger but did just wash my fav bra so hard to tell. DH hasn't commented anyway...

Also, feeling a bit worried my tests haven't gotten much darker since 12dpo (now at 16). I expected test line to be as dark as control by now. I have had to keep changing test batches so it's hard to get a good time series but glad I am going in for bloodwork again today. Hoping all is well!

Pictures from today's tests - different wondfo batches.
 



Attached Files:







1418823149992-1003324432.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## deductivemom

Oh, and I have officially passed the point of my two chemical losses! Some cramping worried me a bit yesterday but no bleeding or other negative signs. Hopefully my bloodwork results will just be icing on the cake. Need hcg to be at least 160, preferably double that.


----------



## InHisPlans

Congrats on making it past your previous dates deductivemom! Very exciting.
I have my dr appointment on friday so I really hope we are able to find out soon exactly how far along we are :)
I never quit wearing the bras I had when I was nursing my daughter im a huge fan of comfort ;) and ive notice they are actually starting to fit a little nicer! Hubby seems to enjoy the change as well ;)


----------



## Sass827

Congrats deductive! My stick was the same color as yours at 17 dpo. 
For bras I went from a 34 b/c to a 42 f. We have a Hanes outlet near my house so I went in every two months to get remeasured. My first change was from a 34c Demi cup to a 34c with a much fuller cup, which I'm already wearing. I feel like my boobs span is just slightly bigger. My ribs got much bigger later on and I find do the wireless cause dd was so high until she dropped. I could not breathe at all. Places like Hanes, Macy's, motherhood maternity, etc will measure you accurately. I'd highly recommend it, even if you then leave and go buy your bra somewhere cheaper.


----------



## JandJPlus1

If it's an actual nursing bra you should be the same size cup wise as you are now. I'm a DD when not pregnant and my nursing bra is a DD, it's just the band size that you might need bigger. And the ladies who have smaller boobs should buy a backup one that is one cup size bigger because yours could grow way more than mine did. Ladies with larger breasts already have room for the milk ducts so they don't grow as much is what I was told by my doctor.


----------



## JandJPlus1

But I'm no expert here I just know what I was told by my doctor and what I've experienced haha.


----------



## smiley4442

So I took my last frer, and as long as I'm comfortable I'm going to quit buying them. But if I need to I will buy another.

here's my progression:
 



Attached Files:







565.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Querida87

Love your tests smiley!!


----------



## Sass827

Um smiley, your pg line is darker than the control line. Like way way darker. That's insane! Congrats!


----------



## bebedreamr

Nice lined smiley! I have thought about testing more but my OH might be upset with me for buying more tests. So Tempting when u see such nice dark lines!

I have my paperwork for bloodwork and have had it since last Monday! I still haven't gone in mostly due to lack of time. So I am hoping to go in friday and have that taken care of. 
I ordered a Doppler too! Angel sounds. It's only $20 and I won't be able to use it for a bit yet... Kinda nervous to use it and might wait until after my first ultrasound. I know my last pregnancy at 10 weeks they couldn't detect a heartbeat, which scared me but all turned out well at my 14 week appointment. And by then I had already had an ultrasound!
I'll be glad to get to 6 weeks though. I feel like I am in the red zone right now, although I have been having frequent headaches and been very tired!


----------



## wonders10

Smiley - your lines look amazing! My last 3 have been very similar, the test is darker than the control. Fx that means good things are happening in there!

I am still not feeling a ton symptom-wise. I'm tired but functioning and my right boob is achy off and on, very little. The biggest difference I'm noticing is not much of an appetite and then feeling full or not wanting to eat after just a few bites. Nothing tastes good. I'm not really nauseous though, just don't want to eat. This from a girl who never knew what it was like not to feel hungry. 

I am going to the Dr on Friday and I'm hoping they will do blood tests. I'll be 5 weeks exactly that day. 

I keep thinking back to how I felt with my mc back in January/February. I remember a lot more cramping and feeling tired and mildly achy boobs. This time, no appetite, occasionally sore boobs, and tired. I also had a lot of spotting prior to me getting my BFP last time and so far nothing at all. I really want this bean to stick.


----------



## smiley4442

Thanks Ladies! I was waiting for the test to be darker than the control. They come 2 to a box so I just had to use the last one too :haha:


----------



## JandJPlus1

Smiley, that looks awesome. I'll be taking more tests tomorrow just to get the last urge out of my system and then I will be done. I'll post them tomorrow after I take them. :)


----------



## InHisPlans

Fantastic lines smiley!! Kinda makes me want to go out test more! ;)


----------



## deductivemom

Looking good smiley!

I am now in the countdown until my bloodwork comes back. Should be sometime tomorrow. Also, afternoon test looking somewhat darker (test line getting close to as dark as control I think!). I wanted one to compare directly with blood results. I will attach a pic later when I have a chance. I am 16dpo now - hoping that little bean is growing furiously in there! Only one week until a doctor will actually see me :happydance:


----------



## JandJPlus1

I wish I could get more blood work but there's no point.


----------



## deductivemom

JandJPlus1 said:


> I wish I could get more blood work but there's no point.

I know I wish I could just get my hcg levels instantly on demand! Luckily I have today's bloodwork results to look forward to, then next week my first exam. But after that what am I ever going to do to feel like everything is still good? According to my mom, by then I will be vomiting my guts out continuously so I guess that would be reassuring :dohh:


----------



## Sass827

I was just on a site that said the more morning sickness the more your chance of mc goes down, but maybe they just say that to make people feel better? I never had any sickness with dd, just extreme hunger so pretty quick weight gain all over as a result. I've been nauseous on and off with this one already so it just seems like a totally different pregnancy. 
The 6 week to 10 week period is going to be super tough. Not sure what to do? After that, dopplers away!


----------



## JandJPlus1

If that's true than my chance of miscarriage with my son must have been through the roof lol because I had no morning sickness what so ever.


----------



## deductivemom

JandJPlus1 said:


> If that's true than my chance of miscarriage with my son must have been through the roof lol because I had no morning sickness what so ever.

Well my guess is no morning sickness doesn't tell you much but if you have it severely then that is informative. I don't think I would be too sad if I happened to dodge that particular piece of info, but if I do have it I will take it as a good sign. 

Oh yeah, and here's a pic of my afternoon test - test line getting really close to control line!
 



Attached Files:







1418855056701-1003324432.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## LavenderLove

Ohh, lines are getting darker deductive! I took 2 more tests today and they're darker than Monday's tests. I'll have to upload the pictures later.

Heh I'm bracing myself for morning sickness. Being nauseated is the worst feeling for me but I'm going to push through it if it happens!


----------



## amandadchan

Haven't posted in awhile . Things are going good for me my test was darker than the control line today at 20 dpo so I'm not gonna test again. I'll be five weeks tomm :) and I have mg first us the 31st and I can't wait!!!. Deductive mom im anxious to hear your blood results today!!!


----------



## hopeful_ttc

Even after doc confirmed my pregnancy and told me numbers looked good, I've still tested twice since then! It's an obsession! Each time has been darker than the last. And luckily, I have no more sticks left to pee on! Praise, Jesus! So, now I'm just going to trust in God & keep fingers crossed! Going to doc again today! More blood work!


----------



## aw1990

I wish my tests would be darker, but they are all about the same so i think its just a crap batch of ics as got a strong line straight away on blue dye tests, but they dont get dark! lol id soo like to pee on a frer but i wont buy any more lol 

saw MW today for first visit, no bloods or anything though back on 12th Jan for that x


----------



## Sass827

You girls are so lucky to get bloods! Must be so reassuring. 
Really feeling nauceous today so trying to let that be my reassurance. I'm so sleepy these days too. What symptoms are you girls having?


----------



## amandadchan

@hopeful ttc- u are absolutely right all we can do now is trust in god and trust his will to be done!! 
I'm also glad I dont have anymore test haha!!!

@aww1900- girl that is a long time to wait to figure something out.They can't do anything till Jan???


----------



## aw1990

nope they don't do anything here until bloods at 10weeks and then a scan at 12 weeks and 20 weeks.

thats when private health care is much better, though we are very lucky for the public health care here :) 

I had an early scan at 8weeks with my middle dd as id had 2 mc's before xx


----------



## deductivemom

Still waiting (impatiently) for blood results here! Really hoping to get good news - I think it will be since my tests still look strong but I still want an actual number to agonize over. Then after that will be trying to figure out how to convince the doc to do an ultrasound at my appointment next week. I bet one of the midwives would but only obs were available the days I needed. DH has decided to come and it's right before Christmas so hopingshe will take pity on me. My latest anxiety has been a blighted ovum so really hoping to see a yolk sac at that appointment. 

Btw, can someone explain exactly how the pregnancy days and weeks counting works? And is there any way the doc will use ovulation date instead of lmp date? For me they are just a day off but I want to feel like I'm farther along hehe.


----------



## deductivemom

Still waiting (impatiently) for blood results here! Really hoping to get good news - I think it will be since my tests still look strong but I still want an actual number to agonize over. Then after that will be trying to figure out how to convince the doc to do an ultrasound at my appointment next week. I bet one of the midwives would but only obs were available the days I needed. DH has decided to come and it's right before Christmas so hopingshe will take pity on me. My latest anxiety has been a blighted ovum so really hoping to see a yolk sac at that appointment. 

Btw, can someone explain exactly how the pregnancy days and weeks counting works? And is there any way the doc will use ovulation date instead of lmp date? For me they are just a day off but I want to feel like I'm farther along hehe.


----------



## hopeful_ttc

I'm not sure if I'm just too early for MS, but none yet! :shrug:
Which I'm thankful for, but I feel like that must be so reassuring to know little bean is still sticking!

The only symptoms I have now is mild on and off cramping, and back ache. Sometimes my boobs hurt and other days not at all. Yesterday morning, I woke up, and HELLO NIPPLES! HUGE! And I generally have small nipples..TMI! 

I pray to God daily & thank him for this blessing.[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## deductivemom

Got my bloodwork results back. Can hardly believe it - 795 at 16dpo! Based on prior test, that's a doubling time of 34 hours. So excited, and also wondering if I should be thinking about the possibility of twins. :happydance:


----------



## amandadchan

On goodness deductive mom that is great news!!!! I'm so happy for u momma :). I wish they would of dud my bloods but they wanted a specialist to deal with me. So I have one week and five days till my appt and hopefully an ultrasound!!! They better do one or it will drive me crazy!! Will be new years eve and I'm ready!!!


----------



## deductivemom

amandadchan said:


> On goodness deductive mom that is great news!!!! I'm so happy for u momma :). I wish they would of dud my bloods but they wanted a specialist to deal with me. So I have one week and five days till my appt and hopefully an ultrasound!!! They better do one or it will drive me crazy!! Will be new years eve and I'm ready!!!

I know what you mean. Sure hope you get your first baby picture to ring in the new year! You can always try to appeal to your doc's holiday spirit :thumbup:


----------



## JandJPlus1

Deductive more than likely your numbers would be way higher if it was twins. Look up the normal ranges for twins haha.


----------



## JandJPlus1

This is the last set of tests because I'm happy. 20 DPO today. Equate brand from Walmart first.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## JandJPlus1

First response early response. It looks like my first test in reverse lol.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 0


----------



## JandJPlus1

And the one I'm the most excited about, clear blue digital!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## deductivemom

JandJPlus1 said:


> And the one I'm the most excited about, clear blue digital!

Looking good jandj! Hoping you're right about the twin numbers - one bean seems like plenty for our first!


----------



## LavenderLove

Holy wow look at those tests! Super lines! :haha:

I'm not sure when I'll get to have a scan, myself. I'm sure my doc on Monday will send me to get bloodwork and all, but who knows if he'll want me to have an early scan or no!

Also REALLY TMI but it's sorta funny:

Spoiler
I was SO glad DH was asleep when I went to bed last night because I was SO gassy! I felt so bad even though he stayed sleeping because I couldn't stop it at all! Then this morning I got freaked out when I saw red when I wiped only to find it came from my bum. Had to be from the chicken nuggets I had from McDonald's. I don't think I need a better reason to stay away from junk food now! Gross gross gross!


----------



## amandadchan

Jnjplusone - yes ur test couldnt get any darker :) yay!!!now ur making me wanna get a clear blue tomm BC I'll be five weeks tomm and it should show 3+ right??? I'm soooooo sleepy today, I can't get enough sleep !!


----------



## amandadchan

Kanvenderlove-hahaha omg that was toooo funny , gosh hioe I don't EVER bleed from my butt from food and farts lol lol ohh :D u gave me a good laugh there!! Oh thanks:p


----------



## JandJPlus1

I'm so excited for my scan but it seems so far away. I know once my hubby is on days off for two weeks it will go by really fast though. And I know it's not going to look like much but I will get to see a heartbeat and that's all that matters too me. 
Oh and deductive, trust me, if you were going to have twins you would definitely want it to be for your first child and not when you have a toddler running around lol. And lavender, sadly the gas things just gets worse and worse to the point where by the end it doesn't really matter what you eat you still have horrible gas lol. Hubby should prepare himself for that. :)


----------



## LavenderLove

I think in that case I should get a gas mask for DH! :rofl: Seems like your body just does all sorts of crazy things during pregnancy. The gas is just the beginning!


----------



## JandJPlus1

Lol just wait until you get to the you can't sneeze without peeing your pants stage.


----------



## alikat2014

Just got my first bfp ever, I will be first time mom in august! We are going to surprise our folks with the news at christmas!


----------



## JandJPlus1

That's awesome alikat. Congrats!


----------



## Sass827

Congrats Ali!
Lavender- welcome to gas land. It's mortifying but then you get over it. It's like you run out of room in there at a certain point, and the farts will fly all day long. It's so horrendous, but eventually it will just be routine, until one day, you get stabbing stomach pains, and you're like, "am i gonna die?" Then you find out its trapped gas and release a fart that could win you an award if they gave them for things like that.


----------



## amandadchan

My sweetheart came home today and told me he told one of his friends(hes like our family ) he works with that we are expecting me= pouty face!! He was so into telling me not to spill the beans and my baby got so excited that he spillt them first !!!!! I'm glad he's happpy even tho we did have Valentine's plans for the announcement. Can't be mad at that its soo sweet!! He's ready to be a daddy <3 I'm so ready to be a mom too!! I want to the the world but I'm going to wait to make sure the baby is ok first :)


----------



## LavenderLove

Hahaha, peeing while sneezing (and when the baby kicks you the wrong way), constant farting... I'd better warn DH now! :rofl:

Amanda I'm in a similar boat! I'd love to tell soooo many people, but so far only one very trusted friend knows. Only one other family member will know at Christmas, and most other people will know come Valentine's Day once we know baby's okay. <3


----------



## mamawolf

Hey ladies! I got my faint positive this morning and my EDD is Aug 31st so just in the august cutoff!


----------



## deductivemom

mamawolf said:


> Hey ladies! I got my faint positive this morning and my EDD is Aug 31st so just in the august cutoff!

Welcome, mamawolf! Always glad to see new faces. Congrats on your bfp.


----------



## Stenokat

Hi, ladies! Congrats to all of you! I got my very first :bfp: ever this past Monday. My EDD is August 15, three days after my 40th birthday. This is my first pregnancy and I'm absolutely terrified that something will go wrong thanks to my old age. My first OB appointment is 12/29 and it cannot get here soon enough. 

As far as symptoms, just some mild cramping here and there, sore boobs, and being tired.


----------



## wonders10

mamawolf said:


> Hey ladies! I got my faint positive this morning and my EDD is Aug 31st so just in the august cutoff!




Stenokat said:


> Hi, ladies! Congrats to all of you! I got my very first :bfp: ever this past Monday. My EDD is August 15, three days after my 40th birthday. This is my first pregnancy and I'm absolutely terrified that something will go wrong thanks to my old age. My first OB appointment is 12/29 and it cannot get here soon enough.
> 
> As far as symptoms, just some mild cramping here and there, sore boobs, and being tired.

Congrats and Welcome!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

May I join you ladies? Just got my BFP last night, this is baby #2


----------



## wonders10

Stenokat said:


> As far as symptoms, just some mild cramping here and there, sore boobs, and being tired.

I'm glad I'm not the only one with a lot of symptoms going on. I have on and off sore boobs, tired and zero appetite that is slowly increasing. I'm 5 weeks today (based off LMP). First dr appointment is today - they let me come in early because of my mmc in February, so I wouldn't have to wait as long.


----------



## wonders10

Pnutsprincess said:


> May I join you ladies? Just got my BFP last night, this is baby #2

Of course - welcome and congrats!


----------



## JandJPlus1

It's totally normal to have very little symptoms in the beginning. I am also 5 weeks today based on ovulation day. I'm leaving my due date as August 21st unless they tell me a different one after my scan. With my son other than heartburn and being exhausted and increased appetite I wouldn't have known I was pregnant lol.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

wonders10 said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> May I join you ladies? Just got my BFP last night, this is baby #2
> 
> Of course - welcome and congrats!Click to expand...

Thank you! I breastfeed too, so only symptom I have is nauseousness.


----------



## wonders10

JandJPlus1 said:


> It's totally normal to have very little symptoms in the beginning. I am also 5 weeks today based on ovulation day. I'm leaving my due date as August 21st unless they tell me a different one after my scan. With my son other than heartburn and being exhausted and increased appetite I wouldn't have known I was pregnant lol.

That is so reassuring to hear, thank you! I definitely feel off but its not keeping me from do my normal things. I fell asleep at 8pm last night...that's definitely not typical lol.


----------



## JandJPlus1

Pnutsprincess said:


> wonders10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> May I join you ladies? Just got my BFP last night, this is baby #2
> 
> Of course - welcome and congrats!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I breastfeed too, so only symptom I have is nauseousness.Click to expand...

I also am still breast feeding so the boobie changes are pretty much non existent lol. I did notice a little pick up in my milk production though.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

wonders10 said:


> JandJPlus1 said:
> 
> 
> It's totally normal to have very little symptoms in the beginning. I am also 5 weeks today based on ovulation day. I'm leaving my due date as August 21st unless they tell me a different one after my scan. With my son other than heartburn and being exhausted and increased appetite I wouldn't have known I was pregnant lol.
> 
> That is so reassuring to hear, thank you! I definitely feel off but its not keeping me from do my normal things. I fell asleep at 8pm last night...that's definitely not typical lol.Click to expand...


My due date is between August 14 and 21, I won't know until my first scan. Not sure when I ovulated. so going by the first day of my period.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

JandJPlus1 said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wonders10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> May I join you ladies? Just got my BFP last night, this is baby #2
> 
> Of course - welcome and congrats!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I breastfeed too, so only symptom I have is nauseousness.Click to expand...
> 
> I also am still breast feeding so the boobie changes are pretty much non existent lol. I did notice a little pick up in my milk production though.Click to expand...

Hmm I hope I don't produce more, My son will be a year next month and I am ready to wean him. I cannot get passed the biting we will see though.


----------



## JandJPlus1

My son is 13 months tomorrow. I'm just not quite ready to wean. :(


----------



## Lii24

Hello ladies can I please join!! Got my :BFP: on Wednesday. ....and Two more today! Xx


----------



## Sass827

So nice so see so many new bfp's! Congrats ladies! Welcome. H&H 9 months


----------



## JandJPlus1

Of course! Welcome!


----------



## Loobs

Hi ladies, room for another little 2? 

I've been lurking purely because I don't feel "safe" to be in first tri. I'm only 11dpo, having got a lovely dark BFP yearerday. Confirmed today with a CB digi, pregnant 1-2 weeks :cloud9: 

We've been trying since our wedding in May, and I had sort of convinced myself something was amiss. 

Anyway, I'm so happy to be here, although I am a bit apprehensive. Looking forward to having so many buddies! Fertility friend has my due date at 31st of August, so I am JUST making it to part of your group by the skin of my teeth! 

X


----------



## deductivemom

wonders10 said:


> Stenokat said:
> 
> 
> As far as symptoms, just some mild cramping here and there, sore boobs, and being tired.
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only one with a lot of symptoms going on. I have on and off sore boobs, tired and zero appetite that is slowly increasing. I'm 5 weeks today (based off LMP). First dr appointment is today - they let me come in early because of my mmc in February, so I wouldn't have to wait as long.Click to expand...

Glad they are letting you go in so early, wonders! Do you think they will do an early dating ultrasound? Please let us know what happens! 

I have my first appointment next week at 5w1d based on fairly certain ovulation date (5w0d if you go by lmp) and I am very curious about what to expect. I think I was able to go early because of my two chemical pregnancies plus the holidays plus they did hcg pretty early and probably estimate I am a bit farther along than my lmp date would say - they never actually asked.


----------



## JandJPlus1

My lmp date would put me at 5 weeks, 6 days. Not 5 weeks,0 days. I don't know which one my doctor will want to go by. I'm pretty positive on what day I ovulated but it's crazy that I would be 6 weeks tomorrow if you go by my period. I ovulated on cycle day 19 of a 32 day cycle and I told my doctor that my cycles were 32 days, not 28. So we will see at my appointment after my ultrasound.


----------



## JandJPlus1

Oh and Loobs, don't worry about the sneaking in by one day thing. I told all the other girls they could join too. :)


----------



## wonders10

deductivemom said:


> wonders10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stenokat said:
> 
> 
> As far as symptoms, just some mild cramping here and there, sore boobs, and being tired.
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only one with a lot of symptoms going on. I have on and off sore boobs, tired and zero appetite that is slowly increasing. I'm 5 weeks today (based off LMP). First dr appointment is today - they let me come in early because of my mmc in February, so I wouldn't have to wait as long.Click to expand...
> 
> Glad they are letting you go in so early, wonders! Do you think they will do an early dating ultrasound? Please let us know what happens!
> 
> I have my first appointment next week at 5w1d based on fairly certain ovulation date (5w0d if you go by lmp) and I am very curious about what to expect. I think I was able to go early because of my two chemical pregnancies plus the holidays plus they did hcg pretty early and probably estimate I am a bit farther along than my lmp date would say - they never actually asked.Click to expand...

Thanks! I just returned from dr. They said I'm 5 weeks (duh) based off LMP. I had an internal check and she said everything looks and feels normal for 5 weeks. They did take blood to check my progesterone so I'm grateful for that as I've always been concerned that was an issue for me. She said I should stay calm and there is no reason why I should miscarry again, sometimes they just happen. I go back in 4 weeks for an ultrasound and official bloodwork. I'll be 9 weeks then :winkwink:


----------



## JandJPlus1

Well, according to ovulation I'm 5 weeks to the day and I've been feeling super nauseous off and on all day. I've been sipping juice all day because otherwise I get so nauseous I feel like I'm going to throw up. Choosing to take that as a good sign that my little baby is growing well. But Blech. :(


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
I was wondering what you would all think about making a secret Facebook group for us to talk about our pregnancies? I am currently in one now for my first baby. He was a January Jelly bean 2014. I just wanted everyone's input.


----------



## deductivemom

Test line finally no question as dark as control line (19dpo, but haven't tested in a few days). I read somewhere that wondfos aren't very sensitive to distinguish hcg levels above 500, which I was already above on Thursday, so probably won't be testing much more. But glad to see my levels are holding strong!

Starting to feel more optimistic about this pregnancy. Next milestone is my doctor's appointment on Tuesday. Can hardly wait!
 



Attached Files:







1419102755707-1003324432.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Querida87

I'm thinking about starting a closed Facebook group for all my BnB friends to join me in, one where we can talk about anything and non-members won't be snooping and criticizing.. If you start a page let me know the link. AFM no Christmas bfp in my future, af came toady. How about you already lucky ladies sending me your leftover dust?? lol


----------



## JandJPlus1

:dust: :dust: :dust: 
I think having a closed group would be good. But it has to definitely be closed because I don't want people on my Facebook knowing yet.


----------



## LavenderLove

Definitely giving out all my leftover dust! I think I must have hoarded a bunch cause I thought this would literally take me years. I think this bean must be going "neener neener" to my old worry-wart obgyn who made a huge deal out of my fertility.

I'm neither here nor there about a FB group. I'm already joining one secret one after my GP confirms everything's okay, but I've got to be careful of how many I join or else I won't be able to keep up with them all! :rofl:


----------



## Querida87

And I don't want my family to ever find out that I'm trying, since they don't want me to even think about it.


----------



## Lii24

I dont mind joining a fb group aslong as its secret. I have a few 'friends ' on my facebook who I do not want knowing! 

How are you all ladies? Xx


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Well what would we want to name it? August Angels?we would want August in the name.


----------



## Lii24

I dont think angels in the name as we sometimes refer to babys born sleeping as angels. I could be the only one who thinks like that though. 
How about 'august rainbows' or summer babes ? 
Is august classed as summer or autumn lol! Xx


----------



## wonders10

I have a question about due dates...

Based off my LMP, I'm 5w2d and due 8/21.

Based off my ovulation day which FF said was December 1 (I was temping), I am 4w6d and due 8/24. 

So which do I go by? At least until I have my scan. I know it's only 3 days difference, but still wondering. Dr went by LMP when telling me my due date on Friday.


----------



## JandJPlus1

August is still summer, but I think we should name it something so that people who are due in September can join too kind of deal.


----------



## Bug222

Hi jandj! And of course all the other ladies. BFP today at 10dpo- absolutely terrified!


----------



## JandJPlus1

Welcome bug! And deductive I was told to go by last monthly period until my scan but I'm going by ovulation because I think it is more accurate. If I go by last monthly period I'm 6 weeks, 1 day and if I go by ovulation I'm 5 weeks, 2 days. So it's a 6 day difference!


----------



## JandJPlus1

Sorry that was for wonders not deductive haha.


----------



## wonders10

JandJPlus1 said:


> Welcome bug! And deductive I was told to go by last monthly period until my scan but I'm going by ovulation because I think it is more accurate. If I go by last monthly period I'm 6 weeks, 1 day and if I go by ovulation I'm 5 weeks, 2 days. So it's a 6 day difference!

Ok, thx! It's only a 3 day difference so I guess it isn't a huge deal for me. If at my scan, I'm measuring a couple days behind, I will know why though! I'll stick with being 5w2d! :happydance:


----------



## Blu10

Hi ladies can I join please? 4 weeks today with #2 so still cautious (esp after a mc with 1st preg). Feeling a little tired and having a few little cramps and more BM's (sorry TMI) but otherwise ok xx


----------



## wishfulone

Congrats! What a wonderful time of the year! 
My hubby and I got our very first BFP 2 years ago on Christmas morning - and we are now with a beautiful 15 month-old-daughter. 
This last week we found out we are expecting baby #2 - Due Aug 26. While we were trying, now that it has happened, I am more nervous than I thought I would be. Not only to go through being pregnant and delivering, but also to care for TWO little ones at once. Anyone else feel this way?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

What do you all think about August sunflowers?


----------



## JandJPlus1

Wishfulone, i exactly how you feel. My son is 13 months old and I am terrified but super excited to add another one to the mix haha.


----------



## Bug222

August sunflowers is nice :)


----------



## Sass827

Dd is 19 months. Just hoping that in 8.5 months she'll be more mature and self sufficient than now though historically I've always overestimated where she'll be in the future. :( this will probably wind up being much tougher than I'm willing to let myself accept.


----------



## JandJPlus1

I don't think it will be as bad as I make it out in my head haha.


----------



## Bug222

my ds will be almost be 3 1/2 - so I hope he will be "helpful" to me.


----------



## babybagushski

Hi ladies, hope I can join in! My SO & I got our christmas BFP on Dec 13th. CB Digital said 1-2 weeks which based on O is accurate and would now put me at 3 weeks! Im super excited to say the least. Our little baby bagushski is due August 27th 2015 :happydance::baby:
 



Attached Files:







20141215_152741.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Loobs

I like August Sunflowers too! X


----------



## laura_2010

Hi all... :) I have also had a Christmas BFP!! I Had an Pos Opk on the 7th Dec and didt plot the Last AF :wacko: But got my BFP 2days ago, How can I get how Many weeks ect i am? x


----------



## bebedreamr

wishfulone said:


> Congrats! What a wonderful time of the year!
> My hubby and I got our very first BFP 2 years ago on Christmas morning - and we are now with a beautiful 15 month-old-daughter.
> This last week we found out we are expecting baby #2 - Due Aug 26. While we were trying, now that it has happened, I am more nervous than I thought I would be. Not only to go through being pregnant and delivering, but also to care for TWO little ones at once. Anyone else feel this way?

Me too! This was a planned pregnancy, however I do feel very nervous about having another one! Our DD is almost 3, and a complete momma's girl. I am worried about how this will affect her and our relationship as we are very close. 
I am sure it isn't without its challenges, but it should be manageable I think! Will be fun to see them interact!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Usually you track how far you are by your last cycle unless you know when you ovulated


----------



## laura_2010

I was Tracking my Last Cycles but then mad A MMC in Sept so since then did put down when AF came but did opk and had the Postive 7th, will I have to wait for the scan to tell me x


----------



## smiley4442

I was gone for the weekend and came back to a thread full new ladies! Congrats! 

I'm all for a facebook page. Sounds great. 

JandJ your lines are terrific!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

laura_2010 said:


> I was Tracking my Last Cycles but then mad A MMC in Sept so since then did put down when AF came but did opk and had the Postive 7th, will I have to wait for the scan to tell me x

go by the positive OPK for now and then they will tell you at your first scan. I am doing that but with my first day of my last cycle.


this is if you had ovulated on december 7th

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/pregnant-1417932000z0z1419055200z1.png


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Okay does anyone know how to make a facebook page?


----------



## deductivemom

Glad to see so many new faces every week and happy everyone seems to be doing well! I am so excited, I have officially made it to 5 weeks today! Seems this little bean is determined to hang in there. 

My temps haven't been quite as high the last couple days (more like my normal lp temps), so naturally I am finding time to worry about progesterone levels. Anyone been on progesterone during the first trimester? They tested my levels when I first went in but that was only 10dpo so of course they were still high. Didn't check again when I went back the next week for follow-up hcg. I was told to keep taking my regular post-O supplements but wondering if that's enough. Not sure how my corpus luteum is doing. Guess I will ask at my first appointment tomorrow but wondering if anyone has experience? Should they be monitoring more closely or should I be fine for now? :nope:


----------



## aw1990

Hi ladies, I really need to try and get on more and keep up with this thread more :) Hope you are all doing well! Ive had some funny news, one of my very best friends is also pregnant and due within days of me! our other wee trio is also 27 weeks preg so funny that we will be going through it all at the same time, its both their 1st babies and my 4th! so i get all the questions etc lol xx


----------



## MamaBunny2

Holy crap I can't believe I'm saying this but... Mind if I join? :bunny:
 



Attached Files:







20141222_125714-1.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Bug222

deductive- what post-o supplements are you taking? I am slowly weaning down my vitex and have started to use a progesterone cream.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Bug it appears we are both the same amount of weeks into our pregnancies! My due date is September 3rd :dance:


----------



## Bug222

awesome! mine is the 2nd :)


----------



## deductivemom

Bug222 said:


> deductive- what post-o supplements are you taking? I am slowly weaning down my vitex and have started to use a progesterone cream.

Well it seems like a million things! I was prescribed progesterone a few months ago, so I take that as a suppository, but I also take a prenatal (of course), baby aspirin (hoping to get doc's opinion on when to stop that too), b6, vitamin c, b complex, and omega 3 with dha.

I have heard baby aspirin can reduce miscarriage risk if you are high risk but otherwise you usually aren't supposed to take aspirin after confirmed pregnancy. The other things I will probably stay on throughout. The b6 I have heard can reduce morning sickness, in addition to its fertility benefits. My doc previously told me they would increase my progesterone if I got pregnant but so far no word about that :shrug:

Guess I will know more tomorrow after my first appointment. Anyone have advice about other things I should remember to ask my doc?


----------



## JandJPlus1

Welcome MamaBunny. And anyone else I missed. AFM, I'm not really feeling much symptom wise today and that kind of freaks me out, but I'm sure that everything is fine. I took my last digital yesterday and it was still 3+ and the lines inside were even a little darker than the last one so I'm sure that the baby is okay. I didn't have much for symptoms with my son either.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I used my Walmart cheapie as soon as I got home and it's a :bfp: as well! I was gonna get a digital but guess there's no need to waste more money on tests.
 



Attached Files:







20141223_030124-1.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## MamaBunny2

Made my first appointment. January 21st, I'll be 8 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## wonders10

I was woken up around 3am with strong stomach pains. Turns out I had to go to the bathroom. But since I've woken up this morning, I'm still noticing some cramp like pains. Stronger than others I've felt so far but I'm not doubled over. I'm about 5 1/2 weeks...this sound pretty normal?


----------



## MamaBunny2

Wonders I have been having pains, twinges and sharp stabs here and there. Yesterday I had some super bad gas pains :haha: I think it's normal in the beginning, but still worrisome. You're not spotting at all, are you?


----------



## wonders10

MamaBunny2 said:


> Wonders I have been having pains, twinges and sharp stabs here and there. Yesterday I had some super bad gas pains :haha: I think it's normal in the beginning, but still worrisome. You're not spotting at all, are you?

No spotting, just cramps. I'm drinking lots of water. They aren't unbearable, just very obvious and worrisome.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Good. I figure as long as there isn't spotting it shouldn't be anything to worry over. I've been drinking water too because I never ever drink it and should but have been so thirsty!


----------



## wonders10

They seem to have let up now, maybe all the water helped. Going to my favorite salad place for lunch...thinking I need some veggies to clean me out, perhaps that was the cause of the pain too? My boobs hurt less today but that happened a few days ago and then got even more sore so I'm trying not to freak about that now. I just want to make it to my scan January 16 and see a healthy baby then maybe I'll relax, since last time I didn't get that far.


----------



## Bug222

wonders- cramps are completely normal- as long as the aren't accompanied by bleeding. xxx I found they were quite noticable all the way up to 8 weeks with my son


----------



## MamaBunny2

My boobs are really sore, more so than when af was about to show (which would be tomorrow). I'm drinking some warm chicken bouillon since I've felt a bit like I'm coming down with a cold. That's why I thought my temp spiked on my chart but apparently I had a different type of lil "bug" :winkwink: Be sure to relax and take it easy wonders :hugs: My first appointment is a few days after your scan, but I doubt they'll do anything but go over my health history and family history :shrug: I super anxious!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Just found out the my SO spilled the beans to his mom :dohh: We were supposed to go buy a little newborn pair of shoes today and tomorrow after we gave her the first gift we were going to give her a small gift bag with the shoes in it and surprise her in front of all of his family. I guess I can't be too annoyed, he's obviously super excited :happydance: We still have his dad and that side of the family to surprise... I hope!


----------



## smiley4442

I had a lot of cramps too, but its let up. So other than being literally exhausted all the time and sore boobs, I don't feel pregnant either.


----------



## deductivemom

I am with you ladies on the cramps. I have been having them off and on for the past week or so. I am sure it's totally normal, but it still worries me, especially since I am uncertain about my progesterone levels.

Had a very disappointing doctor's appointment today :cry: It would have been fine, except that they told me two different times that it would be a dating ultrasound appointment and then they didn't do one :growlmad: I think it was a case of the right hand not knowing what the left was doing, ugh. But I feel bad DH wasted some leave coming to it too, when there was nothing to see. He still seemed fairly happy to come along - maybe he just liked helping me change into my examination gown :winkwink:

Instead of my promised imaging, they took blood (again - at least I'll get new HCG and progesterone levels to reassure me), did a pelvic exam, and then asked me if I had any questions. Also, the doc insisted I was only 4.5 weeks when I am quite precisely 5 weeks based on LMP (and a bit beyond if you go by O date), which irked me. They didn't even estimate my due date! Of course I can look that up on the internet, but still. Not entirely sure what the point of this appointment was. 

They also asked for two urine samples because the first one wasn't enough, evidently. I doubt they were any happier with the second (it was even less I think), but at that point I was out of pee so I guess whatever they were testing will have to wait until next time! If it was a urine pregnancy test, that was clearly a waste of medical supplies. They were doing an HCG test at the same time! 

Anyway, at least I got to find out when my real dating ultrasound will be...and it's not TOO much of a wait. Because of scheduling issues, they are doing it on the early side still - January 2. I should be 6w4d (by O date) or 6w3d (by LMP) that day. Let the 10 day countdown begin. Hoping to see the heartbeat!


----------



## wonders10

Thanks everyone for your comforting words. Cramps are sort of kicking in again, it just feels achy down there. And I'm tired and have a headache so all in all, just not feeling great.

I had a bit of a panic though. I went to the bathroom and as I wiped I noticed the tiniest dot of greenish snot like discharge on the toilet paper. Like less than a pencil eraser. So now I'm worried it's the start to spotting or some sort of infection. I went again to the bathroom and nothing at all on toilet paper this time. I think I should stop looking at the toilet paper. Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## deductivemom

Also, my doc mentioned that it wasn't uncommon to experience some spotting around this time of my pregnancy (which may be true, although I sure hope I don't!). She said that was because this is around the time of implantation, and it could just be implantation bleeding. 

BUT with a positive test a couple of weeks ago, isn't it a bit weird to call any bleeding I see at this point implantation bleeding? Surely the bean has implanted by now, and bleeding I saw would be from something else, right?

Anyone know how long you can still call it implantation bleeding? And, if not implantation, what else causes non-miscarriage-related early pregnancy bleeding? Very confused. Thanks!


----------



## JandJPlus1

Spotting this early in pregnancy is pretty normal as long as it is only spotting and it stops. My doc said to call it breakthrough bleeding and it usually occurs at 4,8, and 12 weeks approximately. He said it usually happens for two reasons, 1. You're little bean in digging it's way in deeper. Or 2. You're hormones haven't regulated themselves enough for your body to actually realize that you are pregnant. I had it like clockwork at 4,8, and 12 weeks with my son. So far nothing this time. Oh and as for cramping, I've had some pretty horrible cramps with my two healthy (so far) pregnancies and it doesn't compare at all to how bad the cramps were when I actually was miscarrying. Those were so bad I just curled up in my bed and cried because it hurt so bad. Oh and whoever asked about the green gunk! As long as it was like a yellows green and not a like really vibrant green I think it is actually normal. Your body is building up all kinds of mucous to make your mucous plug. :)


----------



## Bug222

A few things can cause non mc bleeding- irritated cervix, sch, and the lovely category of "unexplained" bleeding. I had 2 sch with my son and bled a lot for the whole first tri.
So exciting to have a firm scan date!!! Can wait to see pics!!!

Oh no mama bunny! I hope your other announcements go as planned.


----------



## JandJPlus1

I was just going to add that bug haha.


----------



## JandJPlus1

Since I can't get my Doppler for a bit I'm using the app I used on my phone with my son to see how long it takes to pick up a heart beat. I started yesterday and I'm going to do every 1-2 days until it picks something up. :)


----------



## Bug222

Pnutsprincess said:


> Okay does anyone know how to make a facebook page?

I can make one if we would all like that- it can be made secret so no one other than group members can see what it written there (or even see the group)


----------



## deductivemom

JandJPlus1 said:


> Since I can't get my Doppler for a bit I'm using the app I used on my phone with my son to see how long it takes to pick up a heart beat. I started yesterday and I'm going to do every 1-2 days until it picks something up. :)

Ooh what app is that? When did you first detect the hb?


----------



## JandJPlus1

With my son I don't know. I didn't get the app until I was already like half way through my pregnancy haha. It's called my baby beats or something like that and it actually works pretty well. Obviously not as well as a Doppler but I could always find my sons heartbeat. :)


----------



## wonders10

My headache is finally going away and my stomach still feels off, but now it feels like gas which is oddly reassuring. My boobs look huge, starting to bust out of my bras lol. And no more green stuff when I wipe so I'm just going to say it was a gross piece of CM that worked itself out and keep having faith that this baby is my rainbow. 

Gotta love being off work for the holidays...I've taken a nap every day since Saturday! It's my favorite time of the day lol.

I'm noticing that some smells are bothering me that didn't used to. Wondering if it's a precursor to some morning sickness that will be starting. Or just because my head has been hurting. Guess we shall see.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Bug222 said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> Okay does anyone know how to make a facebook page?
> 
> I can make one if we would all like that- it can be made secret so no one other than group members can see what it written there (or even see the group)Click to expand...

That would be awesome, We liked the August sunflower name


----------



## Pnutsprincess

JandJPlus1 said:


> Since I can't get my Doppler for a bit I'm using the app I used on my phone with my son to see how long it takes to pick up a heart beat. I started yesterday and I'm going to do every 1-2 days until it picks something up. :)

What app is that?


----------



## Bug222

to do so I need to be friends with at least one of you on FB- I can't make a group without adding someone to it (i don't count lol)- so if someone can PM me I will add you as a friend then make the group. :)


----------



## LavenderLove

You know I've always been sensitive to smells, so I can't tell if it's any different. Still have the MS though. I thought I was going to puke during a movie I saw tonight, but thankfully no. Add to that I was cramping, too! No blood when I got home and peeked, but that was one uncomfortable movie. A great movie, but very uncomfortable!

Kind of unhappy with my GP. I'm still burning when I pee in the mornings after getting a UTI at the beginning of November, but now he's just blaming it on the pregnancy even when I had it before the pregnancy. I think I'm just going to go into a walk-in clinic and if they won't do anything I'll suck up the wait and go to the ER. I just have this feeling I've been left with a hint of an infection and since it's not just me I have to worry about I want this GONE!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Bug222 said:


> to do so I need to be friends with at least one of you on FB- I can't make a group without adding someone to it (i don't count lol)- so if someone can PM me I will add you as a friend then make the group. :)

I'll send you my info in a msg on here!


----------



## JandJPlus1

Merry Christmas guys! I've been so tired and hungry all day and ate way more stuffing than I normally would have so I think it's safe to say my little bean in thriving today. I'm looking forward to just curling up in bed with the hubby and watching a movie or something. Hope you had a great day!

Oh and Lavender I would definitely find a new doctor! That's insane. If you can, try drinking a lot of cranberry juice. Or you can take cranberry supplements. They are safe during pregnancy, I checked when I was pregnant with my so. My do for just said not too take them for more than a week. Hope that helps. :)


----------



## Bug222

Merry Christmas ladies! Hope you all had a wonderful day!


----------



## aw1990

Merry Christmas ladies! hope you all had a lovely day yesterday :) It took me ages to find this thread since we have been re-homed lol xx


----------



## wishfulone

The green snot mucous when wiping is prob normal. I remember having had that with baby#1. I would also say as long as it isnt super dark green - and more a light green or yellow green then I wouldnt worry. Also, if you are brave enough to smell it - that can help too. IT should have minimal smell if normal. If super foul smelling and it continues, then def mention it to your doc.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Hope everyone had a nice holiday. I have been under the weather with a sinus infection. Been toughing it out since Christmas Eve, blowing my nose like crazy and using a humidifier at night. I have been eating more than usual and pretty thirsty so hoping this lil bunny bean is growing! Just noticed one of my BnB besties found out she is pregnant! I'm so excited for her and will have to direct her to this thread to join us :happydance:


----------



## JandJPlus1

Wishful, that's what I said haha. I have to go shopping today and I really don't want too, and then tomorrow we leave to go see my husbands side of the family for 3 days. It will be the longest car ride we have taken with my son, and it's only 4 hours. It will also be the only car ride we have taken with him that is over an hour long since he was 7 months old, and that one didn't go so well. So I'm kind of worried. :(


----------



## amandadchan

I'm six weeks today :) and I GEt an ultrasound in five days !!! I can't wait but I'm still nervous!"I'm getting there ladies I'm two weeks past all of my MCs . I just hope I don't gave an blighted ovum.


----------



## MamaBunny2

FX for a healthy bean at your ultrasound amanda! So glad you've made it as far as you have and wishing you a H&H 9 months!


----------



## Sass827

GL Amanda and jandj. For car rides we try to plan to leave at nap then keep a big bag of toys so we can hand them back as needed, sometimes in rapid succession. Also loads of snacks to pass back as well. GL!


----------



## JandJPlus1

So I took these just for fun. The first response was slightly disappointing because I got the rapid one not the early one so the ink distribution is different. But still good.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## JandJPlus1

This ones really awesome though, so dark!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Bug222

Oh wow that second one is fabulous!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

JandJ you're making me want to poas again! I haven't used a frer yet, wish I had some!


----------



## MamaBunny2

I had to share my results from a Drug Mart $1 cheapie I bought and used Christmas day, which would be 14DPO and a day after :af: was due :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20141226_211320-1.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Querida87

MB - I knew things looked good for you! Congrats to anyone who made it here over Christmas. I was offline over the holiday taking a break while I waited for :af: to go away. I'm so glad to come back to all this good news! December was truly a magical month for so many. Hopefully there's plenty of magic and leftover lucky :dust: for January. :hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
Hope you all had a great holiday. I don't have an appointment yet. Since my husband is military I have to do some intake with other woman pregnant to get prenatals and my first appointment will be on a piece of paper they give me. The intake is January 7th. seems so far away!


----------



## MamaBunny2

JandJ what brand of test is the second photo of?


----------



## Bug222

Hi ladies :) I set up the Facebook page- but since it is set up as a secret page if you would like to be added I will need your fb name- so if you would like to join just pm me your name and I will add you :) :)


----------



## smiley4442

Hi guys! Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas! Thanksgiving and Christmas Dinner is always my fave. Good thing I had Thanksgiving, because Christmas dinner made me super sick lol. Hope everyone is doing well. 16 more days til my first appointment!:happydance:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

smiley4442 said:


> Hi guys! Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas! Thanksgiving and Christmas Dinner is always my fave. Good thing I had Thanksgiving, because Christmas dinner made me super sick lol. Hope everyone is doing well. 16 more days til my first appointment!:happydance:

sorry you didn't get to enjoy your Xmas dinner, I have been having a lot of diarrhea. My first pregnancy I had severe morning sickness my whole time being pregnant. I had to be hospitalized my first tri. I hope I don't have that issue this time around. I am always nausea though


----------



## MamaBunny2

Pnuts me too! My bm usually get softer and grosser (for lack of better term) right around af time. Today that's finally subsided thank goodness!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Bug222 said:


> Hi ladies :) I set up the Facebook page- but since it is set up as a secret page if you would like to be added I will need your fb name- so if you would like to join just pm me your name and I will add you :) :)

I sent my info the other day :thumbup:


----------



## Bug222

Hmmm mama bunny- I never got a pm :(


----------



## MamaBunny2

I'll try again! Should work now I guess I didn't fill in the subject line last time so it never sent :dohh:


----------



## MamaBunny2

So I had got my bf a book as part of his Christmas gift, it's called something like "Dudes Guide to Pregnancy: It Takes Balls". It's a humorous, straight to the point book we saw at the mall while I was browsing books for me and got a good laugh from it. To my surprise he started reading it! Makes me feel good :hugs:


----------



## InHisPlans

Hi Ladies!! :) hope you all had a great christmas! There sure is a lot to catch up on when you miss a few days! So happy to see so many great test results and new ladies :) the Facebook group sounds like a great idea :)


----------



## JandJPlus1

MamaBunny, I'm in Canada so it's a rexall(drugstore) brand test. I didn't know they got that dark!


----------



## Lii24

Hello ladies! How is everyone? Did everyone have a lovely Christmas? 
Bug222 I have sent you a pm  

Xx


----------



## Bug222

Replied to it :)


----------



## amandadchan

Mine was great [email protected] mamabunny - well good I'm glad he read it :) that is a great idea for the father to be
Some new things going on with me is a lot of nausea when I wake up and eat, it sucks so bad!! My bf also doesn't understand that im pg and emotional BC everything is evidentially about him and I'm starting to lose my patience with him. He don't care when I get sick or anything and he gripes when I do anything like I cleaned the house the other day and I should only do ur when he's not there I guess.I feel like a child around him BC everything I do he is starting to say SOMETHING about it!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Oh no amanda I'm sorry your feeling like that :hugs: Trust me I KNOW the frustration! You should read my most recent thread... Just try to relax, I know it can be difficult. YOU should be most important right now!


----------



## Sass827

Bunnys right: no drama is more important than your LO so just get namaste in life so you don't pass on any stress.


----------



## amandadchan

@ mamabunny- thanks for the reply I'm just getting stressed and have none to talk to. I will read ur thread.
@sass- u have inspired me BC u are right nothing side matters right now. I really don't want the baby to be stressed.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Amanda me too! Super duper stressed at home with my bf and I have no one to vent to really. And now that I'm pregnant it's in overdrive. 

Here's the link to my "vent" thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ent-conceived-need-vent-thoughts-welcome.html


----------



## deductivemom

Hope everyone had a merry Christmas! Sorry to hear about the ladies who are experiencing stress :hugs: Now's the time to focus on you and your little one, so definitely don't be afraid to set boundaries and put your needs first for a while.

Afm, mostly uneventful the last week but just yesterday started getting some major nausea. No vomiting so far, thankfully, and very happy I got to enjoy the Christmas feasts first :thumbup: Hopefully holiday weight gain will keep the bean satisfied until morning sickness settles down.

First ultrasound on Friday. Can't wait!


----------



## deductivemom

Oh and hadn't had a chance yet to report bloodwork results from before Christmas. At 22dpo for my first prenatal visit, hcg was just over 10,500 :happydance: and progesterone was still holding at 26.8. I was told to keep up my same progesterone dosage for now. Hoping that will continue to be enough support.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Deductive I bet you're anxious for Friday! :happydance: Please share any photos you may get! I've never had an us early, always around the 20 week mark. I'm super anxious for my first appointment, I believe it's just with a nurse to go over my health history and such. I can't remember when they first get a listen at the heartbeat but from what I've Googled I'm thinking it won't be until my 12 week appointment :nope: I can't wait to see my docotor. Last time I saw him was in October I believe... my bf was with me and I was concerned because I hadn't conceived quickly like my other two children. He told me to relax and wait til the new year then if nothing had happened he would take the next step and schedule a HSG to check my tubes. I can't wait to share my relief with him (I'm not broken, yay! :happydance:)... and now how scared to death I am (holy crap I'M PREGNANT!) :haha:


----------



## amandadchan

Deducticemom- I know u are very excited about ur first us!!! I'm excited about mine too its on Wednesday :) I hope and pray its not an blighted ovum. I am feeling the same way very nauseated especially when I wake up and after supper. I'm almost going insaine for the wait till my us..


----------



## deductivemom

amandadchan said:


> Deducticemom- I know u are very excited about ur first us!!! I'm excited about mine too its on Wednesday :) I hope and pray its not an blighted ovum. I am feeling the same way very nauseated especially when I wake up and after supper. I'm almost going insaine for the wait till my us..

Looks like we are just about in sync amanda! Definitely let us know how it goes Wednesday. I would be very appreciative to know what to expect! And of course any pictures you are willing to share would be a delight :thumbup:


----------



## deductivemom

JandJPlus1 said:


> Hopeful, it's a popped tiny blood vessel in your bum haha. I had the exact same thing two days after I found out and freaked right out. I asked the doctor and he said it was too little blood for a hemmoroid he said I would have freaked out way harder if it was a popped hemmoroid. Apparently they let out quite a bit of blood. But he said that at this stage in pregnancy all of your little tiny blood vessels get swollen a little and are very easy to pop!

Fyi I think this happened to me today too. I have been very constipated the last couple days what with travel and holiday food etc. Finally had a small bowel movement with a lot of effort today (sorry tmi) and when I just went to the bathroom again saw some gross yellowy mucus with some red stringy bits in it. Guess it could be something else too, but hopefully nothing serious. I investigated but couldn't find any more in vaginal area. And now my bottom's feeling a bit tender.


----------



## Sass827

I have my us on Friday too! So anxious and scared. Really hoping they see something this time. This 10 day wait has been tough. 
Hope everyone's christmas was good. My BIL came with a sick baby so now my baby's sick and I think I'm getting it too. Ugh. Now I can't tell my ms from this sickness. And I'm terrified I'll get a fever that will vaporize the baby (happened to my FIL's gf back in the day cause she doesn't take meds). I'm taking acetometiphan but what about overnight?


----------



## Querida87

Sass - if you're that worried about it, maybe you can set an alarm to go off every six hours? Not ideal to disrupt your sleep as you need all you can get to recover. But it's better to lose a little sleep than to stress. FX you and your baby feel better soon


----------



## JandJPlus1

And now I'm upset because I'm spotting. I can't tell whether it's coming from my cervix or my actual vagina. I'm hoping it's just because me and the hubby had sex last night.


----------



## amandadchan

Om gosh ten hours till my us...I'm sooo scared!!! Ill let everyone know good or bad.my heart says its OK..seems like god is comforting me :)


----------



## JandJPlus1

Good luck Amanda. And I think my spotting must have just been from sex because I'm pretty sure it's gone now.


----------



## MamaBunny2

GL amanda! :hugs: 

Jandj glad the spotting went away. Tell that man to go easy on ya! :laugh2:

So yesterday we went to dinner with his dad and grandparents. I put on my fave skinny jeans and had a huge muffin top. It was really digging into my lower tummy and very uncomfortable. My shirt accentuated it as well. It's kind of that awkward stage where you don't look pregnant, don't feel pregnant, but feel very fat and bloated and some clothes just don't work :nope: I tried a slim shaper thing on my midsection then ended up removing that, changing my shirt and using a hair band through the button hole of my pants and around the button. It totally ruined my evening and I was nearly in tears during the drive to the restaurant as my bf assured me I looked beautiful :cry: I need to stock up on leggings/yoga pants and sweatpants :thumbup:


----------



## Sass827

I'm still carrying 15 lbs I put on w dd so my clothes are roomy already. But with her I really did put on a lb every week during the first tri and two a week during the second. It was crazy, but I delivered a big, healthy baby. I lived in long nursing tanks, leggings and open cardigans.


----------



## deductivemom

So excited for you, amanda! Can't wait to hear how it went!

AFM, still experiencing a lot of nausea but so far still no vomiting (I'm on day 4 now). Anyone who's done this before, what was your experience with morning sickness? When did you first feel it, when did vomiting start (if ever), when was it at its worst, and when did it trail off? Apparently there's a strong family history of severe morning sickness, but I am hoping since it hasn't been too bad so far that I will have a more mild case :nope:

Also, any tips on how to manage? I have to work so that's made it more difficult, but I've been having some success with acupressure during the car ride (DH drives, thankfully), eating small bites of food semi-continuously (and only eating what I feel like, as much as possible), and having hot tea in the morning to settle my stomach. Any other miracle cures or unique tricks? Hoping morning sickness won't make me miss out on all the excitement of this time (of course, it is helping to distract from my worry...)


----------



## deductivemom

Also, sorry if this is a weird one but has anyone else noticed little white specks/flakes in their bra? The first time I saw it I thought I had dropped some crumbs in there, but this time I can see that's definitely not it. It also doesn't really look like dried skin (the little bits are too hard/chalky) but it seems way too early to be colostrum (and also I haven't seen any actual liquid, just the flakes). And I only seem to be finding it on one side so far (weirdly, the side that is less sore). Any ideas or similar experiences?


----------



## amandadchan

Omg been in tears ever since my us!!!!
So they did do an us on me and I'm measuring 6 weeks and 6 days!! I knew it I knew I ovulated on thanksgiving!! So guess what!! There was a good little heart beat there too!! They said they didn't measure this time but it was really good I seen it and watched it. It was the best thing in the world I have ever seen in my life! I have pictures too!!


----------



## JandJPlus1

That's so great Amanda. I'm glad everything went well. And deductive, do you have the little bumps on your areola? Because I do and they secrete this white fluid that's supposed to lubricate your nipples and prevent chafing and when it dries it gets fairly hard and it's like the colour of chalkboard chalk.


----------



## smiley4442

congrats Amanda, can't wait to see some pics! My US and first appt isn't for two weeks *sigh*.

JandJ So glad the spotting stopped!!

Hope everyone has a great New Years! The stomach virus hit our household so we are stuck here.


----------



## wonders10

Amanda...that is great news!!

JandJ...glad the spotting stopped! I'm so scared to DTD, not that I am even in the mood lol.

My nausea wasn't so bad this morning, but I waited too long to eat and started feeling it. Then it came back a bit after I ate :shrug: it's very mild, but there. Wondering if it will get worse or this is it? Boobs don't seem quite as sore today, but the nausea is helping me not to panic. They also seem to hurt more as the day goes on. I guess they can't hurt all the time every day, right? My dr said symptoms will fluctuate as your hormones do, totally normal.

Anyone have big plans for new year's? I'm just doing dinner out with my boyfriend and then staying in, maybe a movie or something. Not much of a party person, even unpregnant. I sort of feel like New Years is overrated lol.


----------



## deductivemom

amandadchan said:


> Omg been in tears ever since my us!!!!
> So they did do an us on me and I'm measuring 6 weeks and 6 days!! I knew it I knew I ovulated on thanksgiving!! So guess what!! There was a good little heart beat there too!! They said they didn't measure this time but it was really good I seen it and watched it. It was the best thing in the world I have ever seen in my life! I have pictures too!!

That's such great news, amanda! Congratulations! I really hope my experience on Friday is just as joyful :hugs:

JandJ, what you described does sound like what I'm seeing. I do have the bumps on my areolas but they haven't gotten any more prominent yet or anything since getting my BFP. But could be that's what it is. I'm not too worried about it, just thought it was a bit odd :shrug:


----------



## Sass827

Super congrats Amanda!
Now that you said something, I looked and have that too deductive. And my books are not done at all today too. So weird.


----------



## amandadchan

Thanks so much everyone it means alot. thanks.
Jnj - yes im pretty sure the spotting was from sex and I agree with not so ruff lol ;) 
J just wanted to tell y'all that sore nipples with itchy bumps was my very first symptom. I wax worried and wrote a posy about it before my positive test BC I thought it was a Mc complication but It turned out I got pg two weeks after a Mc.and sometimes I have bumpy nipples but they are not good awful tender like they were at three to four weeks . I don't get any discharge tho or any fluids even if i squeeze.


----------



## amandadchan

Close up 6w 6d....seen a heart beat
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1420046155603.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MamaBunny2

Congrats amanda that's amazing! Aww baby's first picture! !! <3 So happy for you! :hugs:

The only thing I still feel really now is these annoying sore boobs :holly: Oh and the fact that I can sleep a straight 12-14 hours.


----------



## JandJPlus1

I woke up and was having weird orangish discharge, kind of like it was rusty so we went to the hospital because my clinic wasn't open today. Waited five freaking hours just to be told some women spot and if it gets worse come back in. They took blood but I won't get results until Friday. Only good thing that came from it was my ultrasound got moved from the 14th to Monday!


----------



## Querida87

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that it was probably whatever was leftover from yesterday's bd spotting mixed with some strongly yellow pee. My pee is a fluorescent yellow, thanks to the B vitamin complex


----------



## JandJPlus1

Yeah I have no idea. Atleast I only have two wait 4 days for my ultrasound now!


----------



## Querida87

Can't wait! Hopefully by then I am officially in a real, normal TWW.


----------



## JandJPlus1

I'm so excited to see our little baby. Hopefully everything is okay.


----------



## Sass827

Deductive- something that worked for me first time around was keeping bland good near my bedside to eat before standing up. I liked fig newtons and cereal bars. 
Suddenly not feeling morning sickness at all today. Just the upper respitory thing has totally taken over. So nervous for the scan tomorrow.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ohh fig newtons sound delicious Sass! I'm starving! Jandj so excited for you! Please share any photos you may get! Happy new year everyone :happydance:


----------



## smiley4442

not many symptoms today. I'm sleepy but I didn't rest well last night. Sometimes I think I prefer symptoms.


----------



## JandJPlus1

I will definitely share any pictures I get from the ultrasound! :)


----------



## wonders10

smiley4442 said:


> not many symptoms today. I'm sleepy but I didn't rest well last night. Sometimes I think I prefer symptoms.

Same here. My symptoms are so mild, I hate when they go away!

JandJ...good luck at the dr :flower:


----------



## JandJPlus1

With my son I literally had no symptoms other than heartburn and being tired until I started feeling flutters at 10 weeks. This time I seem to have nothing except being tired and super emotional. I swore I felt a flutter or two yesterday but nothing so far today.


----------



## Sass827

I prefer symptoms as well.


----------



## InHisPlans

deductivemom said:


> So excited for you, amanda! Can't wait to hear how it went!
> 
> AFM, still experiencing a lot of nausea but so far still no vomiting (I'm on day 4 now). Anyone who's done this before, what was your experience with morning sickness? When did you first feel it, when did vomiting start (if ever), when was it at its worst, and when did it trail off? Apparently there's a strong family history of severe morning sickness, but I am hoping since it hasn't been too bad so far that I will have a more mild case :nope:
> 
> Also, any tips on how to manage? I have to work so that's made it more difficult, but I've been having some success with acupressure during the car ride (DH drives, thankfully), eating small bites of food semi-continuously (and only eating what I feel like, as much as possible), and having hot tea in the morning to settle my stomach. Any other miracle cures or unique tricks? Hoping morning sickness won't make me miss out on all the excitement of this time (of course, it is helping to distract from my worry...)


Sorry you're feeling so sick! I was terribly sick for my entire pregnancy with my daughter (lost 25 lbs in the first 3 months!) Things that worked best for me was drinking small amounts of ice cold water and eating small amounts of bland foods often. I always had snacks like crackers or almonds on hand. Hopefully it eases up and goes away soon!

So glad your ultrasound went well Amanda!! 

Looks like a few of us have ultrasounds coming up soon! I have one tomorrow and I'm kinda nervous! Like I said, I was super sick for my first pregnancy and I feel great this time around. I'm worried that its just too good to be true especially considering I got pregnant just 2 weeks after my miscarriage!


----------



## deductivemom

InHisPlans said:


> deductivemom said:
> 
> 
> So excited for you, amanda! Can't wait to hear how it went!
> 
> AFM, still experiencing a lot of nausea but so far still no vomiting (I'm on day 4 now). Anyone who's done this before, what was your experience with morning sickness? When did you first feel it, when did vomiting start (if ever), when was it at its worst, and when did it trail off? Apparently there's a strong family history of severe morning sickness, but I am hoping since it hasn't been too bad so far that I will have a more mild case :nope:
> 
> Also, any tips on how to manage? I have to work so that's made it more difficult, but I've been having some success with acupressure during the car ride (DH drives, thankfully), eating small bites of food semi-continuously (and only eating what I feel like, as much as possible), and having hot tea in the morning to settle my stomach. Any other miracle cures or unique tricks? Hoping morning sickness won't make me miss out on all the excitement of this time (of course, it is helping to distract from my worry...)
> 
> 
> Sorry you're feeling so sick! I was terribly sick for my entire pregnancy with my daughter (lost 25 lbs in the first 3 months!) Things that worked best for me was drinking small amounts of ice cold water and eating small amounts of bland foods often. I always had snacks like crackers or almonds on hand. Hopefully it eases up and goes away soon!
> 
> So glad your ultrasound went well Amanda!!
> 
> Looks like a few of us have ultrasounds coming up soon! I have one tomorrow and I'm kinda nervous! Like I said, I was super sick for my first pregnancy and I feel great this time around. I'm worried that its just too good to be true especially considering I got pregnant just 2 weeks after my miscarriage!Click to expand...

Thanks for the tips, InHisPlans! Still feeling very sick, but thankfully with the holidays I've had a bit more time to rest at home than normal. Not looking forward to a full week at work next week! I wrote to my doc to ask about nausea medications. I hate to take anything, but I might just have to during the week. 

P.S. I read that morning sickness is worse when you're carrying a girl (something about higher HCG levels), so maybe you are less sick because it's a little fellow this time?


----------



## deductivemom

Had my first ultrasound this morning! Mom, sister, and DH were all there and we saw our little sweet pea for the first time <3

I was measuring 6w3d based on the crown-rump length (right on for my LMP date, one day off my O date) with EDD August 26. CRL was just about 6mm. Plus, we saw a heartbeat! It was amazing - I could actually see the little heart fluttering. HR was 126 which I think is normal for around 6 weeks. 

So happy about our sticky bean (despite the morning sickness)! Will post pics later.


----------



## Sass827

So super happy for you D! Can't wait to see the pics. 2 more hours til I leave for mine. And, ugh, I'm so sick. Not ms but the virus dd has. She has an ear infection and im starting to wonder if I have one too? Do adults even get ear infections?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

So happy for those of you that have had ultrasounds. I have my intake Wednesday at 10 am. They will give me a pregnancy book and have me do blood work. I will get my first scan appointment then.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Aww Deductive that's so awesome! I can't wait to see or hear my baby's heartbeat!


----------



## Sass827

Saw the hb! Woo hoo!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Sass827 said:


> Saw the hb! Woo hoo!

Congrats are you on schedule with your due date?


----------



## Sass827

I'm on point from my o date. My ticker is from my lmp. So I'm three days behind. Not enough to move my edd though. It will be interesting to see how it plays out in the end.


----------



## JandJPlus1

I'm interested to see if I measure closer to my o date or LMP. They are six days apart so it does make a difference because it takes me from 7 weeks, 3 days to 8 weeks 2 days on Monday.


----------



## smiley4442

love the ultrasound pics! Mine is a little over a week away. So excited.


----------



## JandJPlus1

Mines 2 days away, ahh! Can't wait!


----------



## Bug222

So jealous! Mine isn't until jan 30 :(


----------



## JandJPlus1

Yeah, so I officially just spot the day after sex.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Wow I have peed SO MUCH today! :loo: I had to use the restroom twice while out on a quick shopping trip... I went then 15 minutes later had to run back to the restroom again! I've been going and going all day. My bf looked at me all worried and asked "Is that NORMAL?!" :laugh2:


----------



## wonders10

MamaBunny2 said:


> Wow I have peed SO MUCH today! :loo: I had to use the restroom twice while out on a quick shopping trip... I went then 15 minutes later had to run back to the restroom again! I've been going and going all day. My bf looked at me all worried and asked "Is that NORMAL?!" :laugh2:

Same here! I have been getting up once or twice during the night when my usual is none, but just today, I really noticed it during the day. I was feeling like I was in the bathroom a lot! And went a good amount every time!


----------



## JandJPlus1

Lol it's normal guys. It will possibly get better in your second trimester if you are on of the lucky ones. But then it will get way worse in the third trimester. I pee fairly often usually and then when I'm pregnant if I drink anything I have to pee atleast two times per drink of water or juice or whatever lol.


----------



## JandJPlus1

For those of you experiencing morning sickness I just wanted to say that Jamieson prenatal vitamins are the best prenatal vitamins I have every taken. On top of having all the great prenatal stuff that you need, they are made with peppermint so instead of making me want to vomit like my other ones did, they actually help to settle my stomach. Just make sure you take them with water because anything else makes it taste funny lol.


----------



## Querida87

That's great to know. I wonder if I can find those here in the US??


----------



## smiley4442

oh yes, there are times I pea every 15 minutes then other times just a normal day. Crazy. 3rd trimester is the worse. I couldn't sleep at all towards the end because I was up so much to use the restroom.


----------



## Bug222

Good to know- thanks jandj!


----------



## JandJPlus1

I'm not sure, you can get them at walmart so maybe.


----------



## NoRi2014

Hi ladies! I have been following along since our BFP in December, just haven't posted anything yet. 

I am 6 wks tomorrow and have an ultrasound on Wednesday this week. Just curious is any of you ladies have been having stomach cramps at all? I seem to have gone from constipation for a couple days to having stomach cramps with some diarrhea (sorry if tmi);( Just wondering if anyone knows if this is normal??


----------



## laura_2010

Hi, Iv also been Following too :winkwink: Im 6 weeks tomorrow, I have had some on/off craps and will be seeing the MW on Tuesday and I will have an Early Scan Booked on Tuesday x


----------



## MamaBunny2

NoRi I have read some cramping is normal. I have had that and been having more loose stool/diarrhea rather than solid poo and read that is normal as well :thumbup: I don't get morning sickness (this is my 3rd pregnancy) but apparently the "Hershey squirts" can be considered a form of it. Like vomiting out your bum :rofl:


----------



## JandJPlus1

I've also been having some stomach upset. And I was super constipated but for the last few days it seems like I get nauseous and then I get an upset stomach and go to the bathroom and I'm fine. So I guess that's my morning sickness lol.


----------



## wonders10

I'm definitely noticing my stomach is off. It's not always nausea, but just feels off like I have to use the bathroom even if I just went, not cramping pains though. At least I'm getting a bit more regular though. I'm just embracing it and hoping it means there is a healthy baby growing in there!


----------



## Sass827

And I am like a fart factory. Isn't it lovely how pregnancy gets us to talk about all this great stuff? ;)
Welcome new gals!


----------



## JandJPlus1

Lol, any one else notice that those lovely pregnant lady farts also have a tendency to smell like something crawled up there and died? Because I noticed that with my son and now it's starting again lol.


----------



## Sass827

Luckily we have two fogs so I just try to blame it on them.


----------



## MamaBunny2

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:​
Yes I can totally relate, however, I don't blame the stench on anyone... I own it! :laugh2: My partner has been blown away (pun intended lol) by a few I've let rip.


----------



## JandJPlus1

Okay ladies, here it is. Beautiful little peanut. Measuring between 7 weeks and 2 days to 7 weeks and 3 days. So right on track with my ovulation day. Heartbeat was 147 and going strong. Also had a big healthy yolk sac. :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## JandJPlus1

And one from a little farther away.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MamaBunny2

How amazing JandJ! Glad to hear everything looks and sounds well!


----------



## jennahlou

Hey I'm Jenna xxx I got my bfp on 29/12... Had an early sch today confirming I am 8 weeks 2 days with an EDD of 15th August xxx can I join please xxx
I would post a pic but not sure how to on my phone :( xxxx


----------



## MamaBunny2

Hi jenna :hi: Welcome and congrats!


----------



## Bug222

Yay beautiful jandj!!! 
Welcome Jenna!


----------



## jennahlou

Yay!!! Thanks girls xxxx


----------



## wonders10

Congrats Jandj! Great news and beautiful little bean!


----------



## JandJPlus1

I'm so happy. And I really loved the ultrasound tech, he was very attentive and made sure right off the bat that I could see the screen and made sure to tell me everything he was doing and why. He also told me right off the bat that there was a heartbeat before he started checking anything else and that just really put my mind at ease. :)


----------



## wonders10

JandJPlus1 said:


> I'm so happy. And I really loved the ultrasound tech, he was very attentive and made sure right off the bat that I could see the screen and made sure to tell me everything he was doing and why. He also told me right off the bat that there was a heartbeat before he started checking anything else and that just really put my mind at ease. :)

That's great! Last time, I had a tech that was clicking the computer and looking around for what seemed like forever. I finally blurted out, well can you see anything? And she goes, yes. :shrug: everything looked good so it wasn't like she didn't want to give bad news. Very frustrating, glad you had a good experience.


----------



## NoRi2014

So beautiful JandJ!!!

Thank you ladies! I feel much better knowing all these tummy rumbles(and other rumbles) are normal :rofl: I was worried it was just me....I have had some semi-nausea creep up yesterday and today. Although I don't feel like I am going to be sick, just a queasy kinda feeling I guess.

I am very nervous for the ultrasound this week, praying we are able to see the heartbeat and that everything looks good. 

Hope everyone is having a great day today :)


----------



## wonders10

Back to work for me tomorrow and I don't want to go! I was off 2 weeks! Today I felt really good, but I'm thinking (and hoping) that won't last. Curious to see how my fatigue and any nausea will affect me at work. Most of my nausea has been in the evening and first thing in the morning so that's good as far as work goes.


----------



## JandJPlus1

wonders10 said:


> JandJPlus1 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so happy. And I really loved the ultrasound tech, he was very attentive and made sure right off the bat that I could see the screen and made sure to tell me everything he was doing and why. He also told me right off the bat that there was a heartbeat before he started checking anything else and that just really put my mind at ease. :)
> 
> That's great! Last time, I had a tech that was clicking the computer and looking around for what seemed like forever. I finally blurted out, well can you see anything? And she goes, yes. :shrug: everything looked good so it wasn't like she didn't want to give bad news. Very frustrating, glad you had a good experience.Click to expand...

That's exactly how my first ultrasound tech with my son was. I was freaking out the entire time thinking something was wrong. It was horrible.


----------



## Sass827

Congrats jandj!
Welcome Jenna!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Hoping I can have a cramp free day today (yesterday was worrisome) and only running to the toilet to pee :thumbup: We got a good amount of snow last night so this morning was a big rush getting my kids to school and into work on time. I managed to grab some snacks to bring with me, thankfully, because my stomach started grumbling like mad as soon as I got in. I was just eating my Pop Tart and looked down to grab another piece and it was gone already :sad2:


----------



## jennahlou

Another dy in work nearly done and I'm ready for some sleep xxx think I have a lazy baba who just wants me to sleep all the time xxx


----------



## wonders10

Hi ladies!

First day back to work, so far so good I guess. I work in a school but one of my students has gone into the hospital/homebound program for medical reasons so I go to her house twice a week for an hour. This morning was one of my days to go and one of her caretakers was cooking meals for the day and it was really making me sick to my stomach. It finally passed once I left and got some fresh air but now I feel like I can still smell it on my clothes and it grosses me out!

Day 2 of not so strong symptoms, but I guess being nauseated by someone cooking and practically throwing up while brushing my teeth are still signs, right? Definitely not feeling 100% normal by any means.


----------



## wonders10

Ummm, is anyone else very wet down there? It seems to last for a couple days and then go away for a couple days, but I feel wet and I see wet spots on my underwear. I mentioned something to my Dr last time and she said its normal to increase discharge because it is protecting baby, or something like that. I may need to start wearing liners soon. I feel like I wet my pants sometimes!


----------



## MamaBunny2

I remember that from my last pregnancy. I read Belly Laughs by Jenny McCarthy and she referred to it as the "snail trail" :rofl:


----------



## JandJPlus1

Yeah that's totally normal. Sadly it doesn't go away the entire time. I've just kind of resigned myself to the fact that I may have wet underwear forever haha. I don't like it, but wearing liners all the time isn't comfortable either.


----------



## wonders10

MamaBunny2 said:


> I remember that from my last pregnancy. I read Belly Laughs by Jenny McCarthy and she referred to it as the "snail trail" :rofl:

That is hilarious! And gross! 

I forgot about that book...I have all these books I want to read, but I'm waiting until my 2nd trimester to allow myself to read them. Or at least my next appointment in 2 weeks!


----------



## wonders10

Ok, I just used the restroom and when I wiped, I got a glob of thick, stringy discharge on the toilet paper, not brown or pink, more yellow. I touched it and it felt creamy. What the heck is that? Should I be concerned?


----------



## laura_2010

Id have the Same thing My MW said its Normal... But its weird!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

wonders sounds like the snail trail! :laugh2: I'm sure it's normal as long as it isn't blood tinged, green like infection maybe or have a foul odor. I have creamy CM right now and have noticed it in my panties today. Some days there's nothing :shrug: I had a lot of it later on during my last pregnancy.


----------



## wonders10

I called my Dr because it really freaked me out. They want to see me, I guess to rule out infection. I go first thing tomorrow morning. I'm scared its part of my mucus plug or something.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Better safe than sorry! Glad they are getting you in relatively fast. Keep us updated please :hugs:


----------



## JandJPlus1

I can pretty much guarantee it's normal. If you freak about every tiny thing that happens in the pregnancy you will be freaked out all the time haha. Basic rule of thumb from my doctor was as long as it's not red, green, blue, or brown, there is probably nothing to worry about. Also if it smells gross, but it's good that you are seeing the doctor.


----------



## wonders10

I honestly thought she'd say it's normal, not to worry. I don't know...maybe my dr is overly cautious?

I'm freaking a little though and I swear I wiped and saw some brown. Its exactly how my mmc started last time, plus the past two days my symptoms haven't been as strong. Really scared.


----------



## JandJPlus1

I'm sure that everything is okay. I think you are just psyching yourself out. I have pretty much no symptoms and I just saw my strong healthy baby yesterday. :) if you can't calm down I would suggest either going to the emergency room or peeing on some sticks to ease your mind.


----------



## deductivemom

Please let us know what the doc says, wonders! I'm sure everything is fine, but good that you are going to be reassured so soon.

AFM, I guess I've pretty much been off the grid for a while. Morning sickness has me totally out for the count and hiding in bed all day (when I don't have to go in to work), but I think it might finally be getting a bit better. And I am doing my best not to worry about that as a bad sign, lol. It was progressively worse from the very end of 5 weeks up until the end of 6 weeks. My office prescribed me something for when I'm working but the rest of the time I have been trying just to manage. I'm not throwing up thankfully, but just super nauseated by everything and no energy. Food mostly repulses me, but if I don't eat then I feel even worse. I have been living off of mild carbs and lemonade, but it's starting to get a bit old. DH must think I have become one with the bed. I am feeling thankful that I don't currently have a toddler running around needing my constant care.

Plus, to top it off my bad diet and sedentary behaviors (and maybe the meds) have me super constipated :dohh: Nothing better to add to nausea than backed-up intestines and cramps. 

But at least I'm feeling really pregnant :winkwink: I am worrying how I'll ever make it until my next appointment without any idea how the little bean is doing, but at this rate I feel he or she must be really living it up in there. 

Now if only I could find a way to stop falling asleep at my desk during all hours of the work day...


----------



## JandJPlus1

Deductive I was literally just thinking where you had gone too. Haven't really heard from you since your ultrasound and I was worried about you.


----------



## deductivemom

Also, I realized I never got around to posting the promised ultrasound pic. Pregnancy brain...

Here's one showing the entire gestational sac and the embryo, with crown-rump length measured (.58CM, estimated GA = 6w3d). Yolk sac was present but not really visible in this pic.

The ultrasound notes in my patient file indicated 2 possible issues: (1) dermoid cyst on one of my ovaries and (2) uterine size/pregnancy date discrepancy. Anyone had either of these? The tech mentioned the dermoid cyst and that it wasn't an issue but my midwife would discuss it with me at the next appointment. The size/date discrepancy she did not mention at the time, so I don't know if I was measuring larger or smaller than expected (I am guessing larger, because I don't know how much the uterus is really supposed to have grown so early on). Is that anything I should be worried about?
 



Attached Files:







Ultrasound Pic with CRL 1-6-15 (deidentified).jpg
File size: 59 KB
Views: 1


----------



## JandJPlus1

I'm pretty sure I also have a large uterus for the time of my ultrasound. At first my tech was looking around for a twin. From what I understand your uterine size doesn't matter at all as long as the baby is healthy.


----------



## Sass827

I'm all wet and goopey too. I remember it from last time. its so nasty. I also think I smell bad down there while pregnant but my doctors said its just the increased smell and that I smell normal to them, but to me it is downright foul smelling. 
My symptoms come and go with each day. Some much worse than others. I think it's just natural to worry. I think I worried hardcore through my 12 week scan, then relaxed a bit til the 20 week, then relaxed to usual levels. 
Welcome back deductive! Sorry to hear you're having such a bad time. Have you tried sea bands for the ms? Colace tabs worked well for me for constipation.
Your scan pic is great! So nice to see a ctr so early. Sorry I have no clue about the other stuff.


----------



## JandJPlus1

What does ctr mean?


----------



## wonders10

Feeling very relieved! Just got to work, from my dr appointment. She checked me and said my cervix is closed and took a sample of my discharge (the most uncomfortable pap smear ever - wow am I tender in there). I reminded her that I just finished antibiotics and she said that it could have caused a yeast infection, they will get results by Friday or Monday.

Best part...she did an ultrasound, saw my beautiful bean, larger than last week, heart flickering away. :happydance:

Next scheduled appointment is next Friday, the 16th.


----------



## JandJPlus1

Told you you were worried about nothing. And trust me, yeast infections are super uncomfortable you would most likely know you had one. :)


----------



## JandJPlus1

Plus your discharge with a yeast infection generally looks like cottage cheese as nasty as that is.


----------



## deductivemom

JandJPlus1 said:


> What does ctr mean?

Not sure, but based on context I'd wager it's a variant of CRL (crown-rump length) maybe meaning crown-to-rump (CTR)?


----------



## smiley4442

Congrats jandj!
Welcome Jenna!


Wonders: so glad everything was ok. Yeast infections are common in pregnancy and also with my diabetes so I kept a yeast infection almost 3 months in my last pregnancy. It was horrible. 

Also, its good to remember that your mucous plug regenerates if you lose some, so try not to worry about that. 

AFM: my dr appointment is in 5 days so excited to see and hear my peanut!! And I'll be honest, a little worried. My fear would be they wouldn't see anything :(


----------



## wonders10

Yeah, it didn't seem yeasty to me either. I've only had one other YI and with that, I just remember I was incredible itchy and irritated down there. Either way, I'll get the results back in a week and I'm pleased baby is still in there growing!


----------



## jennahlou

Yay xxx got my first midwife appointment xxx next Friday morning xxx excited


----------



## NoRi2014

Hello ladies! I hope everyone is doing well. We had our ultrasound scan today at what should be 6wk 3days. Tech said I am measuring 6wk 1 day, so very close. Didn't get size (tech did, but she didn't say it out loud), but we could clearly see/hear the heart beat and it was 107bpm. She said everything looked great for this stage! I can't tell you what a relief it is....with the last pregnancy, we had an ultrasound at 11 weeks only to be told no heartbeat was there and to come back 2 weeks later in case the dates were off. So, of course we did and still no heartbeat and the baby was only measuring around 6 weeks. Needless to say, I was very nervous this time around to have the scan done.

I know this isn't a guarantee, but it sure does make me feel better and reassure me our prayers are being answered! 

I hope everyone has a great rest of the week!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## JandJPlus1

Its not a guarantee but it drops all of us to below a 5% chance and some of us to below a 2% chance. :)


----------



## wonders10

Hi everyone!

I feel like my nausea is coming back a little bit more today. Nothing bad at all, but the past few days I pretty much had none and now I have this weird, sick to my stomach but hungry feeling. Brushing my teeth is getting harder and harder. One of these days I know I will throw up in the sink.

Feeling very wet still, which is fine but noticed the discharge again. Its a yellowy brown color, like thick cm. I'm not going to freak though because a sample has been sent to the lab and I saw my little bean yesterday doing well. Even though I still get nervous about certain things, I'm starting to feel really good about this one.

Hope you all are well! :flower:


----------



## smiley4442

We just can't escape the sickness in this house. Currently feeling blah and almost feel like I have strep. Dr. appointment Monday so we will see. My baby is doing better and coming off RSV and an ear infection. And before that we all had the stomach virus. The start of the New Year has kept my whole house sick. Hoping it goes away soon.


----------



## Sass827

I'm in the same boat smiley. It's so rough. And I just can't seem to shake it off at all. I feel like we've been sick forever. :(


----------



## JandJPlus1

Sadly if you already have little ones you will probably find your household sick often this pregnancy because little ones have lower immune systems and pregnant ladies have horrible immune systems so that our bodies don't attack the baby. I think best course of action would be to ask your doctor about the safety of taking garlic pills and a vitamin c supplement and start that as soon as you can.


----------



## JandJPlus1

I'm so tired and just feeling off today. I've been queasy pretty much all day and the only thing I've wanted to eat was grill cheese and Cheeto puffs neither of which we had in the house obviously haha. I'm hoping I'm just feeling off because I had an absolutely horrible sleep last night and not because I'm catching some kind of bug.


----------



## laura_2010

Hi all - I had my early Scan this Morning, Waiting was over 1hour - But all Ok :) Fetal pole, Yolk Sac and Heart Beating away - They have put me Back 4 days to 6 weeks, But can change on the 12week Scan x


----------



## Sass827

Congrats Laura! So nice to hear good news. 
So dd is on day 12 of bronchilitis and ear infection. I'm on day 11. Should be over by day 14 and last night Dh starts getting symptoms. Think I'll catch it back from him? Are our immune systems that bad?


----------



## deductivemom

Sorry to hear that everyone is sick! I had a cold I couldn't shake for the first couple of weeks after my BFP, but thankfully since then only everyone else around me has been sick (I may have given it to them...:shrug:). 

Although our immune systems are pretty suppressed at the moment, which is why we are so slow to get over things, I don't think there's too much worry about re-catching the exact same thing (unless it has already mutated by the time it gets back around to you). At least as I understand it, our immune systems are doing a very slow, lazy job of building resistance to and fighting off illness, but it is still doing it's thing somewhat. So the usual antibodies should be there by the time you actually fight off the yucky thing. Anyone else know more about that?


----------



## JandJPlus1

From what I understand it's like our immune systems are working at 3/4 capacity and super slo mo haha. I have had a stuffy nose since shortly after my BFP but I'm pretty sure it's just because it's so dry and I think I might have allergies. I have to make sure to ask my doctor at my appointment on the 15th if I can have another ultrasound before the 20 week one. If not I at least girl sure want one after the 20 week one.


----------



## Sass827

My doctor said clairitin is safe during pregnancy but I'm not sure which version. I've been taking plain sudafed to help with my popping ears and congestion and it has helped somewhat. 
Can you pay for a private scan if you only get one? I would not be able to handle only one. I got two last time around, paid for one private and got three free from a research study I participated in. It was the greatest thing ever.


----------



## wonders10

I cannot imagine only having one ultrasound during my entire pregnancy! 

I've had 2 since I've had some unexpected trips to the Dr, and a planned one next week at my second scheduled prenatal appointment. Then 12 weeks for the NT scan and then for gender later on, but not sure how that one works - if dr does it or sends me out? I'd really like to do a 3D/4D one in my 3rd trimester. There are some places here that have really great rates since insurance doesn't cover those here. Even though it sounds like a really quick appointment, it seems to be a nice memory!


----------



## MamaBunny2

I was wondering the same thing Sass :shrug: With my other two pregnancies (in 2001 and 2004/05) I had only one scan and it was around 20 weeks. The 3D/4D scans weren't available then. That's something I'm going to ask at my first 8 week appointment. I want to know if I can have additional scans and if they include a dimensional scan with the usual 20 week one.


----------



## JandJPlus1

You get two if your pregnancy is considered low risk, the dating scan and the 20 week one. All of our ultrasounds are done at the hospital and the only way I can get a private one is to pay for a 3D scan and we just don't have 150 or more dollars lying around to spend on that. I think if I ask I'll be allowed atleast one more especially later on because of what happened with my son. But I just won't know for sure until my doctors appointment.


----------



## Sass827

With dd we always had to be sent out but recently our doctors got some regular us equipment in their office so their much more apt to just do one if any things amiss. I have heard from a few local friends that their doctors machines literally have a button you can press that switches the whole thing to 3d so they can get a 3d every time. 
I went with a friend in October for a private she scheduled at 10 weeks for $89, and they flipped it to 3d (which I always heard was ill advised til later on because it would look so weird) and it didn't look weird at all! You could see his head and limbs and the beginnings of facial features. It was so cool.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Oh I soooo hope I can see my baby in 3D! I'm so anxious! More so for my partner as this will be his very first of everything, he's never experienced any of this whatsoever :happydance: I have a feeling I am gonna be so emotional just watching him react with certain things such as hearing the heartbeat for the first time. It kind of makes me teary eyed right now just thinking about it :dohh:


----------



## Sass827

DH cried at the first us, the sex and at the 3d. I think I cried at the first. The other two put me into shock I think. The 3d was the coolest though. It looks exactly like her. And she was pouting and touching her face and DH was like, "she's already got me wrapped around her finger." I should go find the picture. It was crazy.


----------



## JandJPlus1

They let us listen to the heartbeat during the scan and it was the best thing ever. I never got that with Holden so I didn't hear his heartbeat until like 15 weeks.


----------



## Lii24

Hey ladies....hope all is well. Sorry im a little quiet....cant get on much. Suffering with Hyperemesis and in an out hospital :-( baby hates me already lol xx


----------



## NoRi2014

Good morning everyone! I asked if we would get a scan at the 12 week apt and the tech said not typically unless the dr thinks something isn't right when she does the exam. Which is what happened to us last time. I go for my nurse apt around 8 weeks and I really want to ask for a scan then just to make sure all is still well, but I don't know if I will or not. 

I had a lot of cramping throughout the entire day yesterday, had me a little worried. It wasn't anything intense, just dull, but still there off/on all day. The good news is that I am still having a queasy feeling off and on throughout the day. It's like I am hungry, but at the same time feel like if I eat I will get sick. I count this as a good sign that the baby is happy in there and working on growing:thumbup:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Nori I also has quite a bit of cramping for a couple days earlier in the week, as well as diarrhea :sick: The pain was so intense at times I was bent over grabbing my abdomen. Must have been gas pain :shrug: I was pretty worried but there wasn't any spotting at all and it has since subsided thank goodness! It's so hard not to worry!


----------



## smiley4442

I had so many ultra sounds from my first pregnancy I had to buy a photo album to hold them all. But I'm super high risk and they wanted to keep a close eye on me and my little man. After 30 weeks I had one ultra sound a week and was on non stress tests twice a week. All they had to do to get the 3d was flip a switch. It was really neat seeing them in 3d :). Now I'm getting excited for my first Ob visit Monday. I get to see my peanut.:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sass827

I ate two brownies and a cheese stick as a snack yesterday. Ultra bad move. I felt queasy all afternoon then after dinner got such insane stomache pains that I was breathing through them like labor pains and had a terrible episode on the toilet. Then I worried myself all night that I did some damage to LO as I'd obviously done some damage to myself. I think I'm just going to worry about everything til I get my Doppler back on Tuesday and can find the hb at home.


----------



## JandJPlus1

Just wanted to chime in to say that cramps are pretty normal, even stronger ones, as long as there is no spotting. I'm hoping when I go to the doctor on the 15th he will at least try to find a heart beat since I will be almost 9 weeks and that would put my mind at ease. I doubt I will get another ultrasound before 20 weeks and that's okay but I would really like to hear the heartbeat again. I'm hoping I get to order my Doppler soon since I promised hubby we would wait until we were sure everything was alright since it's fairly expensive.


----------



## JandJPlus1

So fun fact, you can get diaper rash during pregnancy, no matter how well you clean yourself. I got it with my son and now I have it with this one. I don't remember exactly why my doctor said it happens but he said it's fairly common. It was so embarrassing having to ask my husband to bring me a baby wipe and the diaper rash cream haha.


----------



## smiley4442

First appointment tomorrow! Excited and nervous, can't wait to see my little peanut!! Picture to come soon.:happydance:


----------



## macydarling

Hey, I finally found this thread! Is it too late to join :flower: I was a part of the August rainbows thread but I think Im the only one of the only ones left there :cry: Kind of depressing :(


----------



## JandJPlus1

It's definitely not to late to join Macy. Welcome!


----------



## macydarling

Thanks! How have you been J? I've been dealing with hyperemesis and in and out of the hospital. I'm telling myself that on the positive side that probably means the baby is progressing, right?


----------



## jennahlou

Welcome Macy xx
Sorrg I've been missing for a while don't get chance to come on much between feeling sick constantly and working :( xxx 
I've tried to Catch up so I hope everyone is doing ok. Got my midwife appointment on Friday and my 12 week dating scan on 3rd Feb xxxx


----------



## macydarling

Sorry you have been sick Jenna, can totally relate! I'm counting down the days til 2nd tri xx


----------



## jennahlou

I don't mind feeling sick tbh... As strange as it sounds at least I know my little jelly bean is ok xxxx


----------



## macydarling

I've been hoping the same, that the hyperemesis means baby is doing well! I was never this sick with my mmc so hopefully its a good sign.


----------



## JandJPlus1

I can't exactly related because I had no morning sickness with my son and this time around I have it but it still isn't bad. Every day between one and 7 but usually more like between 3 and 6 I get struck with this super queasy feeling. It last for a couple of hours and then dies down but it's making it very hard to eat supper lately because during that time I just don't feel hungry at all and if I do feel hungry then the thought of eating just makes me want to throw up. I try to force myself to eat atleast a little every night for supper but I've already lost 4 lbs (don't worry, I had plenty of extra to spare haha) my doctor doesn't seem concerned at all and in the first trimester with my son I lost 15 lbs and I was eating all the time. I was so happy to go to my ultrasound because other than just plain feeling exhausted I have had very few symptoms so it was nice to see and hear a heartbeat. I can't wait until Thursday for my first official prenatal appointment with my real doctor. I'm hoping he doesn't give me too much fuss about wanting to try a vbac because I will stand my ground. All I want is a planned c-section set for 1 week after my due date and if I don't go into labour by then he can chop away. I just want another chance to try to do labour and vaginal delivery.


----------



## jennahlou

I'm not being sick xxxx it's just. Constant sick feeling xxx it deffinatley makes eating super difficult and my OH is shouting at me coz I'm not eating enough for 2 :( xxxx

I just keep telling him it will hopefully get better in 2nd tri xxx


----------



## macydarling

J, Im glad to hear you havent been too ill. I can def understand wanting a chance for a vaginal delivery too! I hope it works out the way you want :)

Jenna, I had the same concerns because Ive been throwing up constantly and the nausea makes it so I have zero appetite. If it makes you feel better I brought it up to my dr and she said as long as you stay hydrated baby will be fine, they dont really become dependent on you for nutrients until second tri. She basically said one of the reasons you feel nauseous is because baby sucks up every last vitamin/nutrient you have from wherever they can. Hope that makes you feel a bit better xx


----------



## jennahlou

Makes me feel a lot better hun xx this is the first time I got this far so everything terrifies me at the min xxxx


----------



## Sass827

Threw up out the car today. First on that front. Ugh. Really hoping this goes away once were through the first tri. 
I'm going for a vbac too J. Do they do gas and air in Canada? We don't have it hear and I wish we did. I think it's such a nice alternative to an epidural.


----------



## JandJPlus1

They probably do in the bigger centers but but place that I will be delivering you get nothing except morphine and another morphine derivative for pain because they don't even do epidurals.


----------



## Sass827

Wow. What was your first delivery like? Do they give you morphine for a c section too?


----------



## JandJPlus1

No. They do spinals for c-sections. My labour was intense because I was induced and they didn't know that my son had his head stuck sideways in my birth canal, making it virtually impossible to push without hurting him or myself. So I was in bad back labour and then my uterus tried to contract and got stuck like that. I made it 7.5 hours of one constant contraction before finally taking the drugs. In total I was in labour 37 hours before my c-section and I had only dilated from a 2 to a 4.5. The doctor thought that the cord had prolapsed and he took an ultrasound and that's how they found out my son was sideways. They didn't think it was as bad as it was though. My doctor actually apologized to me when he was operating for letting it go on that long without helping me.


----------



## deductivemom

Sorry to hear about your first labor experience, J, but glad you had a healthy and happy bundle at the end of it! 

Also, glad to see some other morning sickness sufferers speaking up. The last couple of weeks have been a real drag, especially with work, but just the last few days I've felt a lot better. Really hoping that's not a bad thing, but that my body is just adjusting to all the wacky hormonal changes. Haven't had any other warning signs or anything. 

Hoping to hear baby's heartbeat again at my next appointment, but that won't be until the end of the month. Just have to hope everything's okay in there until then.


----------



## Sass827

Oh that's just terrible J. I'm so sorry.
I had trouble dialating too. I was in labor 36 hours before they manually broke my waters and they came out black. I never got past a three on my own. They got me from a three to an eight after giving me extreme amounts of pitocin over the next 16 hours, then I spiked a fever and my contractions slowed down too much do they gave me a c section. 
I'm just nervous that there's something off with me that I didn't dialate. My mom didn't dialate with me either and just opted for a second c section w my brother. I'd really love a vbac, for many reasons but especially because I'd like another kid or two after this one. 
I'm also reading that mega vback thread in the labor area and it seems like the trick is going with as little monitoring and meds as possible, which also scares me. DH doesnt think I can do it without an epi.


----------



## JandJPlus1

My doctor said that my not dilating was more than likely because of how Holden had his head shoved in my pelvis and he said that that's not likely to happen with a second baby. He basically thinks that my body was trying to warn us that it was dangerous to proceed with labour so he has high hopes that this time I will be fine. I just don't want to have to get a c-section every time, so much scar tissue. :(


----------



## wonders10

Hi guys! Hope everyone is feeling well and your beans are growing nice and healthy!

I wanted to give an update on my weird discharge situation from last week...My blood test from Friday came back. They tested HcG, not progesterone like they said :shrug:, but my numbers were 79,400 and I was 7 1/2 - 8 weeks on the day of the draw. Nurse said they are very good numbers, but Dr wants me to go for a detailed ultrasound prior to my scheduled appointment on Friday. I asked why if everything seemed okay and she said its because I had some spotting (it wasn't, it was a vaginal discharge) and due to my prior mc. And this way they can measure heartbeat, size, etc. 

Is there any reason they may actually be concerned, not just wanting more information? She said they want to make sure things continue to go well. I guess I'm just reading into it, but they never mentioned possibly sending me out for an ultrasound so I guess I'm confused why they decided to all of a sudden.

Meanwhile, I've been very tired. Nausea not so bad today, boobs more sore last night than they have been recently. And I finally went to the bathroom after I think 3 days so that feels pretty fantastic :haha:.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Congrats on your doodoo wonders! :rofl: Seriously though, I can relate and know how much of a relief that must be :laugh2:


----------



## smiley4442

macydarling said:


> Hey, I finally found this thread! Is it too late to join :flower: I was a part of the August rainbows thread but I think Im the only one of the only ones left there :cry: Kind of depressing :(

Welcome Macy!!

My appointment went great! I was only 1 day off on my due date, which is not bad considering I wasn't temping or using opks the month I conceived ;) I'm due one day earlier at August 17th. Heartbeat was 178 which was great. Here's a couple pics of my little squishy peanut.
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender(1).jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 5









FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MamaBunny2

Aww smiley I love baby's first photos! :hugs:


----------



## macydarling

Lovely scan pics Smiley!

Well I have good news and bad news! Bad news is I spent the majority of yesterday in the ER. Hadnt eaten in days and was vomiting bile (ewwwww). They gave me about 3L of fluid and the ER doc said I needed to be admitted. At about 2am my midwife breezed in and saved me! She said they could manage me outpatient. She mentioned a zofran pump & picc line, I have an appt today so I will find out more then. I sooo hope they can help me bc Im on the max dose of oral zofran and it doesnt feel like it is doing anything...

The very very very good news! I had a sono at the ER and baby is doing awesome! Measuring a lil over 6wks, which according to my period I should be 7+2 but the doctor said not to worry, a discrepancy is normal when everything is so small. The sono tech said the hb was awesome for how early I am! Oh, and going by my sono my edd is Sept 6th. This is a very special day to me because it is my mother's birthday. I lost my mom 2 yrs ago and then shortly after miscarried my first pregnancy. So I really feel like I have a guardian angel looking out for me and baby :)

Hope you dont mind but I will stick around in the August thread as my midwife said to still go by my last period dating wise. She said my next sono may be more accurate when everything isnt teensy tiny.

Well thanks for listening! Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## wonders10

Good news Smiley!

Macy! I may have been on that thread...I know I was on one of the rainbow threads, but its not too active. That really sucks about the hospital, but it sounds like your little bean is doing well and so good your dr let you go home! I thought that is so sweet that your due date may be your mom's birthday...I love all that sentimental stuff and totally believe I have some guardian angels watching over me too! That was so a sign that she was with you that day!


----------



## NoRi2014

Hi ladies! I am glad to hear everyone's little beans are doing well ;) Today was exciting for me as I managed to go to the bathroom...day 3 without going...so that was a bonus!! the nausea is still around-it seems to get worse as the day goes on. The afternoon and evening seem the worst! I haven't thrown up yet (hoping I don't), but trusting all is well in there since I still feel yucky. I can't say I have trouble eating, just eat small amounts throughout the day. The bad thing is that nothing really sounds good when it comes to meals. But if I make myself snack or drink some water, the queasy feeling subsides for a little while (kinda). 

Take care everyone and have a great week!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Sass827

Congrats all around to everyone. Sounds like such a positive day. 
Re: the poops: I've been taking a colace before bed and it's been smooth sailing every day. Does make the days so much better.


----------



## deductivemom

Sass827 said:


> Congrats all around to everyone. Sounds like such a positive day.
> Re: the poops: I've been taking a colace before bed and it's been smooth sailing every day. Does make the days so much better.

Glad to hear everyone is doing well (or as well as can be expected with nausea, fatigue, constipation, sore bbs, etc :happydance:)! AFM, nausea has gotten SOO much better the past few days. Still taking just a fourth of a zofran in the morning to make sure I get through the days, but I can eat and I don't have to spend all evening hiding out in bed and crying because I feel so yucky, yay! Still super sleepy all the time, especially during work of course :sleep:, but my appetite is back somewhat and a wider variety of foods is starting to sound appealing (including, thankfully, some fruits and veggies at last). I don't know if this is just a temporary reprieve from the morning sickness or if I just had the condensed version, but I am trying to enjoy it and hoping little bean is still doing well in there. 

Constipation, on the other hand, has been getting worse and worse :dohh: Finally had a crisis on Sunday when I hadn't gone in 5 days and made DH run out for some Colace (thanks for the tip, Sass!). It was a very unenjoyable experience, but I was finally able to go (and embarrassingly clogged one of the toilets in the process :blush:, so DH's next trip out was for a better plunger). Oh, the indignities. I am hoping now that I feel better and can move around a bit and eat more variety it will improve things, but I'm also thinking of taking a Colace every 2-3 days just to keep everything moving in there. 

Still over 2 weeks until my next appointment. Not sure what to do in the meantime, besides try to stay calm and enjoy feeling better for the moment. Hope everyone else is feeling in good spirits today!


----------



## deductivemom

Oh, and just now that the nausea has started to clear up I've noticed a new symptom: even when I'm hungry I feel full quickly and can't eat that much at a time. I thought that wasn't supposed to start until later? Anyone else noticed that happening yet? It could just be from my couple of weeks of minimal eating.


----------



## wonders10

deductivemom said:


> Oh, and just now that the nausea has started to clear up I've noticed a new symptom: even when I'm hungry I feel full quickly and can't eat that much at a time. I thought that wasn't supposed to start until later? Anyone else noticed that happening yet? It could just be from my couple of weeks of minimal eating.

I'm noticing this a little bit, but seems to happen mostly at dinner :shrug: I have heard it can happen early.


----------



## smiley4442

Macy, hoping your feeling better soon! Keep us updated. I wanted to share with you by my period I should have been 10 weeks, but peanut was measure 9 weeks. I have long cycles, so that was expected.


----------



## Sass827

That happens to me at dinner too but I'm still feeling sick with it so it's a somewhat full/somewhat just too grossed out to eat. 
Also, a while ago someone was asking for an announcement that DH didnt have to be a part of (sorry I forget who) and I found this one I think is a riot.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 56.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wonders10

So cute Sass. I also like the signs on the dog that say "Baby **last name** Guard Dog, Reporting to Duty ***insert due date here***!


----------



## MamaBunny2

deductivemom said:


> Constipation, on the other hand, has been getting worse and worse :dohh: Finally had a crisis on Sunday when I hadn't gone in 5 days and made DH run out for some Colace (thanks for the tip, Sass!). It was a very unenjoyable experience, but I was finally able to go (and embarrassingly clogged one of the toilets in the process :blush:, so DH's next trip out was for a better plunger). Oh, the indignities. I am hoping now that I feel better and can move around a bit and eat more variety it will improve things, but I'm also thinking of taking a Colace every 2-3 days just to keep everything moving in there.

That's awesome! :rofl: I'm sorry I always love a good doodoo success story. I was suffering not too long ago with an overactive digestive system, if you will, and most recently have moments where I won't go for days (or maybe it seems that way compared to the prior constant explosive diarrhea :sick:) and it's just great to finally get it out! :happydance:


----------



## macydarling

Thanks Smiley

Sass that announcement is adorable.

How are you all having poo success? I havent gone in about 10 days :( I stopped the zofran and switched to another med so hopefully that helps...Im already take Colace with no luck.


----------



## wonders10

10 days?!?! OMG, Macy, I am so sorry. I'm not taking anything special, trying to drink more water and I'm eating more fruits. I'm averaging 2-3 days - my norm was everyday. Maybe the Zofran can cause constipation as a side effect? Plus, have you been eating? Only so much can come out if you're not putting much in.


----------



## deductivemom

macydarling said:


> How are you all having poo success? I havent gone in about 10 days :( I stopped the zofran and switched to another med so hopefully that helps...Im already take Colace with no luck.

I definitely think the zofran is contributing, but I am still taking it in small doses because it seems to work so well. As I said, I did take the Colace but also I downed a TON of water (I think digestion generally and also the stool softeners work better the more hydrated you are) and also ate some of my magic cure - dried apricots. They tend to have an intense laxative effect on me. 

Finally, my special solution is gravity. I've had constipation issues on and off most of my life, and I read a few years ago that one reason the Western world has a lot of constipation issues (aside from diet) is how we sit on the potty. Evidently it's much more easy/natural for the bowel to empty itself from a squatting position. 

Now I don't do anything wild like squat over a hole in the floor, but when I'm having issue I do try to get a little extra leverage by elevating my legs a foot or two. My personal preference is to sit normally on the toilet but with me feet up on a small trash can or step stool, imitating more of a squat position. With the step stool, you can also rest your weight somewhat on it to reduce the concentration of pushing force in your bottom and abdomen (sorry, TMI), but usually I don't have one of those on hand. 

The extra leverage and help of gravity really can make a big difference (and reduce some of the strain). Of course, even that doesn't make it pleasant to go when I've been really backed up, but it at least gives me that little extra assistance. 

Hope you're able to find some relief, Macy! I know it can be really uncomfortable.


----------



## macydarling

Thanks ladies. I haven't been eating or drinking much, but I know I should have gone at least something by now :( I appreciate the advice. I was on the highest dose of zofran they could prescribe but it wasn't working anyway so I'm gladto be done with it...

Had the lovely experience of projectile vomiting bile thru my mouth AND nose today. Ugh. Sorry for tmi, but I had to whine to someone. I think the constipation is contributing to the nausea.


----------



## wonders10

Macy, that sounds horrible! I really hope you feel better soon!

AFM, my ultrasound went great. Baby is measuring pretty much on track for my dates at 8-8 1/2 weeks and the heart rate was 183. :cloud9:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

macydarling said:


> Thanks ladies. I haven't been eating or drinking much, but I know I should have gone at least something by now :( I appreciate the advice. I was on the highest dose of zofran they could prescribe but it wasn't working anyway so I'm gladto be done with it...
> 
> Had the lovely experience of projectile vomiting bile thru my mouth AND nose today. Ugh. Sorry for tmi, but I had to whine to someone. I think the constipation is contributing to the nausea.


aww hunny, hang in there. With my first I lost 25 pounds the first tri. I am surprised he was 8 pounds at birth. Just try your best to stay hydrated. I lived off of melon to help hydrate me.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I have been having a lot of heartburn and nauseous feeling but not vomiting thank god.


----------



## LavenderLove

I'm so sorry you've had such a hard time with the vomiting macy! :(

I've dropped five pounds so far but seem to be holding steady now, knock on wood. I feel just like I have the flu with no fever, and so every piece of food sounds and smells disgusting and it's a struggle to keep things down. Add insult to injury, I wake up with my stomach actually hurting from hunger pains! I start my day stumbling into the kitchen to find whatever food I might be able to stuff in my mouth asap and be able to keep down.

Kind of a bummer since I pictured myself being semi-active with pregnancy but here I've been knocked flat on my butt in bed or on the couch, bleh.

Soooo ready for the first trimester to be over, I tell ya. I'll be happy when I can act upon my Pinterest ideas and actually be doing things. :haha:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Oh macy that sounds terrible! I thank my lucky stars I haven't experienced the pukes at all yet {knock on wood}

I noticed yesterday that my sense of smell was super strong. When I walk into the plant at work I could really smell the antifoam liquid that's added to our material. And our chemist asked myself and my coworker to sniff oils that he is testing and comparing. My boss thought they smelled like trash and I actually liked the scent :shrug: Then at home when my partner was kissing my butt and loving on me I noticed the smell of cigarette on his hand was super super strong, to the point it made me sick. It was nothing for me to not smoke again after my :bfp: and now the smell of it overwhelms me and I want to vomit. We had leftover pork chops for dinner yesterday and whatever he put on his was making me ill, it stunk so bad! He told me it was A1 sauce :saywhat: my favorite! I can't believe I am repulsed by it now!


----------



## smiley4442

Sass827 said:


> That happens to me at dinner too but I'm still feeling sick with it so it's a somewhat full/somewhat just too grossed out to eat.
> Also, a while ago someone was asking for an announcement that DH didnt have to be a part of (sorry I forget who) and I found this one I think is a riot.

I love it!


----------



## Sass827

Re: the poops: one colace before bed then oatmeal, boat loads of fruit and prunes and apricots for breakfast gets me one insanely large poop at some point during the day. Also tons of water and fruit all the time. 
And who ever mentioned a step stool, go grab it cause it's really helpful to have one the first few weeks of BFing too. 
Bunny- the cigarette smell turn off is how I got DH to quit. I you'd him he could never touch me or be near me because I'd vomit on him. After telling him that for a few weeks, he quit. It was great. 
I'm still off chicken and obsessed with ground beef. Still sick on and off through the day. Haven't vomited since Saturday. I'd say if you can find something you can eat and keep down, keep on it and keep eating. Sick with bland carbs like cookies, crackers, biscuits. I hope you can all get some relief.


----------



## JandJPlus1

Had my first official prenatal appointment today. Everything was good, my ultrasound came back good and my last blood draw was 38003. That was at 6 weeks 4 days and my doctor said that was amazing. Not much else to share. I haven't been having any major problems in the pooping department but I do normally take benefibre once a day. I was super excited because my doc saved me from another Pap smear since it's been less than 2 years since the last one. And he is on board with my plans to try a vbac. It was a great experience as usual with him. I don't have another appointment until February 11th with him so that kind of sucks, but oh well. After that we did more blood work, 5 whole tubes worth, and did a small amount of shopping and went home. We also watched guardians of the Galaxy tonight for the first time and I bawled my eyes out like a big baby but it was great. Hope everyone is doing well and all of our babies just grow like bad weeds. :)


----------



## JandJPlus1

So of course the day after I decide not to fill my diclectin prescription because I'm "not really having that much nausea" I spent all day yesterday and all day today so far feeling super nauseous lol.


----------



## Sass827

You can try pressing your wrists on the vein area. Sometimes it helps. Feel better!


----------



## wonders10

Hi ladies! Had such a great day. Dr visit with my mom, she got to se baby's heart beating in person! Then a yummy lunch and lots of quality time with my boyfriend.

The Dr took 5 :wacko: vials of blood. And I'm officially 9 weeks today so I'll have to change my ticker! And...because I'm an old lady, I am getting the Panorama test in 2 weeks and I'll know if this little bean is a he or a she! Then my NT scan the following week and another monthly OB visit in February.


----------



## deductivemom

Fetal doppler update. DH and I were waiting to buy one since they are somewhat pricey but today I received one as a gift. Of course I wanted to try it out immediately so I got it set up and started giving it a go (I also watched a couple YouTube videos about how to find HB in early pregnancy). 

I wasn't too optimistic since it's still quite early but I figured I could experiment for a few minutes. I found my own heartbeat easily, then some noise that may have been gas, but then after several minutes of moving the probe around I found baby's heartbeat - faint but unmistakable! :cloud9: 

It wasn't quite strong enough yet for the doppler to actually count the heart rate (I could only catch it for a few seconds at a time) but just estimating it seemed to be around 160. Of course DH and I are exceedingly happy to have some evidence the little bean is doing fine in there and are very pleased with this gift :happydance:

For anyone else considering buying one, I am now 8w3d by LMP. The doppler was the sonoline B with 3mhz probe. When I used it, I just so happened to have a mostly full bladder and empty stomach - don't know if that mattered. Oh, and I am not a petite/tiny lady. My usual pre-pregnancy size is around a US 14. That didn't seem to interfere much, but I may have lucked out that baby seemed to be located just under where my belly starts so I could still get a good angle. And I did have to press fairly hard.

Anyway, so pleased to have this unexpected reassurance. Makes the wait until my next prenatal appointment more tolerable.


----------



## amandadchan

Hey everyone from looking back a bit I can see u are dong fine and that's great..I can't remember if i put my other ultrasound pic up..this pics is from last Thursday at 8weeks ..I had to go to a specialist bc the doc couldnt even find the baby.He seen something and thought it was the baby but i knew something was wrong with that theory BC the first ultrasound I had the baby was implanted in a different spot in the sac. Everything was fine tho and heart beat was 164 at 8 weeks <3 and the baby was in the same spot as the first lol I have no idea what the doc seen and can't believe he couldn't find anything it took the other docs no time to find the baby!!
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1420846219203.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 5









IMG_20150108_124742429_HDR.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## NoRi2014

Awww-love the pics! 

Sass-like that announcement, so cute! 

I hope everyone is doing well today. I have had some major cramping this past week, could've swore my period was going to start! No spotting and I know some cramping is normal, but I called the dr anyway just as an fyi I guess. I go for my nurse visit Monday (8wks) so I requested a quick ultrasound just to make sure all is well. I was told if the nurse thinks it's necessary they can squeeze me in for one while I am there. So we shall see.....I feel like I have a horrible hangover today! headache, tired, queasy tummy. Hopefully it's a good sign that baby is doing well in there. I definitely have been having days where I feel completely normal and then the next like today. I read that is pretty common. I just don't think I could handle waiting another 3.5 weeks to see the doc only to find out something isn't right (again) and have an ultrasound because they think there is a problem:shrug: So, keeping my fingers crossed they will be understanding and give me a little reassurance.

The weather is a little warmer here today, so some of the snow is melting:thumbup:


----------



## JandJPlus1

I'm getting frustrated. I'm 9 weeks and 1 day and I got a Doppler yesterday and I can't find the heartbeat! Grr. Sometimes I feel like I can hear it just the faintest little amount, but then I lose it. I just want to hear my baby. :(


----------



## Sass827

I didn't find mine til yesterday and I'd been trying since Tuesday.


----------



## JandJPlus1

Were you just looking in the wrong place? Or do you think it was just too early?


----------



## Sass827

It's like literally behind my pelvic bone so that makes it tough. Also, I had been trying after dinner, which is when I'm most bloated. I found it in the morning after I had done 1 & 2 so I had the best access.


----------



## JandJPlus1

But do you think the baby like moved up a little and that's why you all of a sudden found it at 9 weeks 6 days, not earlier? Because I've tried everything. Full bladder, empty bladder, empty stomach, full stomach, morning, afternoon, night! Lol. I've even tried elevating my butt a bit to try to force my uterus closer to the opening of my pelvis. I'm starting to get kind of worried that there is no heart beat and that's why I'm not finding it. :(


----------



## Sass827

That's def a possibility. It's also the size of an olive. And it's been hiding next to the placenta so I had to hear both together for most of the time. The Doppler isn't even registering the rate. 
It's so unnerving though to not be able to find it. Really puts doubt and fear in my head. I keep trying to remind myself that the hospital had a terrible time finding DD's hb at 10+ a few, so it's not my fault. It's just really hard to do this early.


----------



## JandJPlus1

Yeah, it freaks me out. If I can't find it by 11 weeks I might ask for another ultrasound. I think my doctor will accommodate only because he knows I'm having troubles calming down during this pregnancy after the last time.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ok ladies I'm pretty nervous I NEED to tell my mom the news. My 8 week appointment is Wednesday and my SO is anxiously awaiting to plaster our surprise all over Facebook and tell everyone he sees. I don't feel it's right to do so without first telling my mom. I texted my sister this morning to call me when she got a chance but have yet to hear from her. I was going to tell her and ask her opinion or suggestion on how to drop the news on our mom. I'm not so much worried that she will react badly to it or not talk to me really still (we haven't really been talking much but aren't on terrible terms. She was last over on New Years Eve visiting with me and my kids) I'm more concerned how it will affect her health, like mentally and whatnot. She is older at 74 (I was a "happy surprise" as she calls it, when she was 43) and after losing my dad in 2009 and most recently her son (my half brother) last year, she has been dealing with a whirlwind of emotions, depression, etc. I don't want to cause her added stress but at this point there's nothing I can do aside from either telling her myself or letting her find out on her own :shrug: I try to look at it as either things can stay as they are and there's the distance between her and I OR it can hopefully give her new life to focus on and perhaps come around more often. I'm just not sure HOW to go about this... should I make arrangements to visit her? Invite her out to dinner? Call her? I don't think texting her is appropriate :nope: I'd prefer to do it in person. And my SO would like to be there but my mom hasn't shown any desire to get to know him and that's why her and I have lost touch over the months. Help! :help:


----------



## deluna87

Hi ladies,

I haven't been on here for a while but I was in the Hoping for a Christmas bfp tww group and had asked about my levels being a little high. Not sure if anyone remembers me but I wanted to update that I am having TWINS! They are fraternal and I am beyond excited and nervous at the same time.


----------



## KBCupcake

Twins! How incredible, you must be thrilled! Congratulations :D


----------



## Pnutsprincess

deluna87 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I haven't been on here for a while but I was in the Hoping for a Christmas bfp tww group and had asked about my levels being a little high. Not sure if anyone remembers me but I wanted to update that I am having TWINS! They are fraternal and I am beyond excited and nervous at the same time.

congrats! double the fun and love!


----------



## smiley4442

Mamabunny, I'm not really sure but good luck!

Deluna, I do remember you from that thread and congrats on the twins. It's so exciting!


----------



## deductivemom

deluna87 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I haven't been on here for a while but I was in the Hoping for a Christmas bfp tww group and had asked about my levels being a little high. Not sure if anyone remembers me but I wanted to update that I am having TWINS! They are fraternal and I am beyond excited and nervous at the same time.

Welcome back deluna and congrats on the two healthy beans! Two ladies in my life have recently become the mommas of twins so I really had twins on the brain when I got my bfp (so far all signs point to just one!) and I must admit my main feeling about it was anxiety. So I just wanted to say as much as it's undoubtedly a huge blessing, please don't feel bad if stress/worry sometimes overwhelms your happy emotions. Feel free to share if you want support :hugs:


----------



## deductivemom

JandJPlus1 said:


> Yeah, it freaks me out. If I can't find it by 11 weeks I might ask for another ultrasound. I think my doctor will accommodate only because he knows I'm having troubles calming down during this pregnancy after the last time.

Sorry to hear about the doppler troubles ladies! DH and I agreed to only use ours once a week so I won't know until Friday if finding it the first time was just a fluke. I have heard it can be pretty hit or miss this early. Jandj when were you first able to hear the hb with your son? It could just be too early for you. Also I will say I found the heartbheartbeat a bit higher up than expected. I thought it would be right at the pubic bone like sass said, but for me it was an inch or more above that (still below belly button). So I definitely wasted some time looking in the wrong spot. Hope you hear something soon!


----------



## amandadchan

Can y'all plzs tell me where i can get a good Doppler at. I'm going to get one with my next check. I've had three MCs so I'm nervous BC the docs won't check me for anything to be sure the only thing they did was give me hormones and stop them at 10 weeks , which seems early. They did test me for blood clotting disorder but I haven't gotten those results, havent come back for about three weeks!! I've tried and tried to get them! They kept treating me today like have faith and I'm like OK I do but god made docs for a reason to work with him , he put docs there to check on us and fix what's wrong!!!


----------



## amandadchan

I also want to know if its bad to use a Doppler a lot BC I'm gonna be tempted!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

amanda Google "Sonoline B fetal doppler" that's what I've seen BnB ladies talk about :thumbup:


----------



## Sass827

Mama bunny- tgats tough. I say go talk to her alone. Try to angle at the positive and make plans for you, her and your so to get together later. 
Super congrats on the twins deluna! So cute. 
I went for my private tonight and all was great. What was funny was she had a hard time getting and keeping the heartbeat because it kept running from the ultrasound. It was moving soooooo much. It was crazy.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MamaBunny2

Hi ladies! It's about 9:30 in the morning here. Was super cold and snowy out while taking my kiddos to school and myself into work. So I got the telling my mom part done and over with! :happydance: It wasn't as terrible as I thought it would be. She wasn't thrilled, but she stayed at my house and her and I got to talk for awhile and then my SO brought my kids home and we all went out to dinner at Olive Garden (I can't wait to dig into my leftovers for lunch today). My mom really included my SO into conversation and it made me feel so much better. She even apologized to him after dinner for being so negative and judgmental and treating him how she did before, congratulated me and hugged us both. I told her we will have to get together more often and told my partner that I will be making sure to call her at least once a week and regularly keep in touch/check on her via text :thumbup: So excited for my 8 week appointment today, even though it will be uneventful I'm anxious to get to my next appointment and hear our baby's heartbeat! And we are going to make our big news public this evening. I'm cooking a pasta dinner and him and I are doing the "We're Prego" photo announcement on Facebook.


----------



## deductivemom

amandadchan said:


> I also want to know if its bad to use a Doppler a lot BC I'm gonna be tempted!!

The one I have is the Sonoline B fetal doppler with 3Mhz probe (as others have suggested). It was a gift, but they can be fairly pricey. It seems like the best deal is to buy one on eBay - you can get one for around $40 that's been used minimally. 

Regarding safety of use, I looked into this a lot. My MIL is a nurse and she was worried about home use, so DH and I did a fair bit of research. There is currently no evidence that ultrasounds or dopplers are unsafe, but there are a couple of legitimate reasons to be concerned about using one all the time. 

I suggest looking into it yourself if you are worried, but basically the main concerns are (1) concentrated sound waves can caused localized heating of body tissue and (2) the possibility of creating air bubbles in fetal tissue (such as the lungs). Overheating can be a concern, as an unborn baby is pretty sensitive to changes in temperature, but the Sonoline B doppler is evaluated as having a thermal index of less than 1, which means that however you use it it isn't expected to increase the temperature of the tissue more than 1 degree Celsius (and anything less than 1.5 degrees is generally considered to be completely safe). This may actually be more of a concern with some kinds of advanced ultrasound machines that taking very detailed images of the baby. Not so much with a simple home doppler. As for the air bubble problem (official term is cavitation), there isn't currently any evidence that this actually ever occurs in human fetuses, but there is a theoretical risk. Again, the rating for the Sonoline B doppler for this kind of physiological effect is low. 

After looking into it, I decided it was no more dangerous for me to use a doppler at home than to have a few ultrasounds and to let the doctor or midwife listen to baby's heartbeat at regular checkups. However, given the slight potential for harm and the unknowns about how frequently and for how long it's okay to use the doppler, DH and I decided we felt best only using it about once a week. Probably there is no reason to worry about using it even daily, as long as it isn't for more than a few minutes at a time (the longer you use it, the more potential for heating up tissue). 

Hope that gives you some answers and some peace of mind, amanda! I am very happy to have my doppler. Even getting to hear my baby's heartbeat once a week will be a huge blessing and comfort :thumbup:


----------



## Sass827

Congrats mama bunny!
I have the same Doppler and I think I used it maybe 4-5 times a week from week 10- week 17ish. I really slowed down my use once we felt kicks, then used it maybe a few times a month. I totally agree with deductive. It's really safe, we just never used it for more than a few minutes at a time. The fun for us was really finding it, then listening a minute or two at the most. I do think we paid $40 for a new one, but that was a few years ago, so I guess prices have gone up?


----------



## macydarling

Shew, I have a lot of catching up to do! You will have to forgive me, I wound up in the hospital for a week. Luckily, I got a PICC line so I can receive the nourishment and meds I need right at home now! I had a sono at the hospital and we saw the heartbeat which the tech remarked looked very strong and high for how early I was! It blew my mind that baby was so perfect and unaffected by all my craziness! The docs all reassured me that the silver lining of hyperemesis is that the more miserable I am the better baby is <3

Also, re the Doppler talk. I had an appt with my midwife yesterday at 8+2 and she tried using the Doppler with no luck. She said to absolutely not worry about it because it is soooo early and she wasn't expecting anything til my next appt in 4wks. So hopefully that eases some of your minds :flower:


----------



## MamaBunny2

After my appointment yesterday we announced our big news via Facebook:

He posted this one from his account...


I posted this one from mine...
​
The caption said "We are proud to announce the upcoming arrival of our lil meatball on or around September 2nd!" :laugh2:

We got a lot of congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## wonders10

Love your announcement photos! I can't wait to be able to spill the beans!


----------



## Sass827

That's adorable bunny! Love it. Congrats!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Now of course I have to vent. My hormones must've had me super easily irritated yesterday. It was a good day, I was excited for my 8 week appointment. We are at the office and the nurse is going over everything and then schedules my next appointment. I could choose February 4th or 11th and of course I wanted ASAP so chose the 4th... to which my SO replied "Oh but that's the day Switchez (that big slobbery dog of his I don't care for) gets his nuts chopped off". To which I replied "Well then you go be with the dog and I'll come listen to our baby's heart". He was like "Don't start or you're gonna piss me off...". Uh, I'm already there dude :growlmad: And once the appointment was set his mom said "Oooh can I come to the heartbeat appointment?!" and he immediately replied "Well yes". :saywhat: Um what? I was going to talk to him about the appointment where we we first hear our baby's heartbeat and that I would like it to be special for just me and him that time. I didn't realize the nurse would schedule my next appointment right then and there with his mom sitting next to me. So great... I'll be the b*tch pregnant girlfriend if I say she can't come. So then I was sent to the lab for a blood draw :wacko: I hate needles and was super nervous. I signed in and he just haaaad to go smoke and get on Facebook. His mom had left after the nurse consult so of course as soon as he walks out to go do that I get called back and had to call him on his phone to come back in and I had to carry my sweater, coat, purse, bag with pee sample, bag of papers and books I received and our drinks we got from the vending machine into the back room where they would stab me with the needle. Then I had to go let him in when he made it in. I had met him at the office separately for the appointment because we were both at work and on my drive home I started to cry. I was so pissed and upset mainly about the stupid dog comment. At home, he could sense my mood and asked if I wanted him to leave me alone and asked what was wrong and what did he do. I told him and he said "Well I don't have to pick up the dog until 6:30 that day. It has nothing to do with anything anyways". I replied with "OK? Then what was the need to even mention it in the first place? Exactly. It has NOTHING to do with our baby and who the f*ck cares about it?!?!" We had to run to the store to get food for dinner. When we got home, I asked him if he would like to go nap while I cook dinner because he has been getting to bed a lot later than usual the past couple days and I knew he was very tired. So I'm fixing homemade marinara sauce, cooking spaghetti and homemade breaded chicken with parmesan, parsley and cheese for the Facebook reveal photo. I was trying to hurry because it was getting late, he had to get to bed and also his mom was really anxious to make her own Facebook announcement but waiting until we shared the news first. I ran upstairs to find my camera while dinner was cooking and find him laying in bed with his nose in his phone, on Facebook. I said "If I knew you were just gonna come up here and be on your phone then I would've had you help me with dinner". UGH!!! Thankfully, I'm having a better day today... so far. I swear it takes all I have not to go completely insanely full-on b*tch mode sometimes.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Oh... just remembered not only will we be hearing the baby's heartbeat at the next appointment but the doctor will be performing a full pelvic exam. And his mom want's to be there... Can we say awkward? I hate being in this position. I'm just going to have to sit down and talk to him about my feelings and hopefully he will understand. It's so easy for him to just say yes without thinking... and then leave it to me to be the one that decides otherwise. Because now if he tells her she can't come it falls on ME since he's already given her the OK. I wish he wouldn't have said anything to begin with.


----------



## wonders10

MamaBunny2 said:


> Oh... just remembered not only will we be hearing the baby's heartbeat at the next appointment but the doctor will be performing a full pelvic exam. And his mom want's to be there... Can we say awkward? I hate being in this position. I'm just going to have to sit down and talk to him about my feelings and hopefully he will understand. It's so easy for him to just say yes without thinking... and then leave it to me to be the one that decides otherwise. Because now if he tells her she can't come it falls on ME since he's already given her the OK. I wish he wouldn't have said anything to begin with.

Ok, that is so awkward. My own mother, who I am ridiculously close with, came to my last appointment because my boyfriend was working and all they did was a trans-vag ultrasound and even that was weird. My mom wanted to see the screen, but I did not want her getting a view of the goods down below. 

I'd pick my battles because at the end of the day, she is just excited I'm sure and wants to be a part of it. BUT she should realize it is an exciting couple moment too, as you watch your baby develop and grow. Maybe just have her come in for the heartbeat part? Or have her come in after you two have heard it alone? 

I am SO glad my boyfriend's family live in another state far far away! They are bad enough as it is and they're thousands of miles away! You all have my sympathies!


----------



## wonders10

And wanted to add that it sounds like maybe you should really sit boyfriend down and explain that you don't want her at all the appointments. Maybe pick and choose the ones you don't mind her coming too?


----------



## MamaBunny2

We could ask her to step out but I mean first off I wanted it to be just me and him to begin with when we hear OUR baby's heartbeat for the first time... and now she has to be shooed out because I'm uncomfortable as well? What if they send me to the exam room and ask me to undress upon entering while I wait for the doctor (as they always have for pelvic exam appointments)? Then it's going to be super awkward and inconvenient. I just want to enjoy this special visit with my SO. In my opinion, it makes more sense for her to patiently wait until our third appointment where the doctor will listen to the heart and measure my belly, no undressing, no pelvic exam. And if she wants to come to any other non invasive appointments that's fine as well.


----------



## wonders10

MamaBunny2 said:


> We could ask her to step out but I mean first off I wanted it to be just me and him to begin with when we hear OUR baby's heartbeat for the first time... and now she has to be shooed out because I'm uncomfortable as well? What if they send me to the exam room and ask me to undress upon entering while I wait for the doctor (as they always have for pelvic exam appointments)? Then it's going to be super awkward and inconvenient. I just want to enjoy this special visit with my SO. In my opinion, it makes more sense for her to patiently wait until our third appointment where the doctor will listen to the heart and measure my belly, no undressing, no pelvic exam. And if she wants to come to any other non invasive appointments that's fine as well.

I totally get it. Maybe explain to her or your boyfriend that you want this to be just the two of you and getting a medical procedure (pelvic exam), you want privacy. There's no way to get around it, IMO, other than just saying something. Otherwise you will be miserable with her in the room with you and it will set a precedent that she can come to a lot of the dr visits. I'm slowly learning that men are idiots and do not think over half of the time when it comes to certain things. Would he want his mom watching him get a prostate exam? Or if he had to give a sperm specimen? Maybe if you lay it out like that, he will understand.


----------



## MamaBunny2

That made me laugh :rofl: Better yet... would he want my dad (if he was still around) accompanying him to a prostate exam? I think not!


----------



## wonders10

MamaBunny2 said:


> That made me laugh :rofl: Better yet... would he want my dad (if he was still around) accompanying him to a prostate exam? I think not!

Exactly :laugh2: 

Hope it works out for you! :flower:


----------



## Sass827

I would freak out if I had to be naked under a gown around anyone but DH. If I can't be happy naked around you, I don't want to be in a gown with you.


----------



## wonders10

Sass827 said:


> I would freak out if I had to be naked under a gown around anyone but DH. If I can't be happy naked around you, I don't want to be in a gown with you.

Happy Naked :haha:

I get it. I do feel very comfortable having my mom in the room, but she doesn't look and turns away before I even need to ask. At my last appointment, we were sitting in waiting room and she asked if I wanted her to go in with me....umm, yeah that was the whole point in you coming, mom!


----------



## MamaBunny2

My SO actually just left from bringing and having lunch with me at my workplace. I was unsure whether to just tell him or wait until this evening but ended up explaining that I'd prefer it to be just him and I for this very first appointment. For one, because I wanted the first time we hear our baby to be shared between the two of us... and two, because I would be getting the full exam and although I love his mom am just not comfortable with her being there for that. I also don't want to have to shoo her away or ask the nurse/doctor to accommodate her being there because of my pelvic exam when she can just come to any other non-invasive appointment and stay for the entire thing. I told him it sucked I was in the position I am because his mom and him just went ahead and made the plans for the next appointment and now since he said it was OK if any changes are made it's obvious I was the one against it.... but hopefully she'll understand. 

He didn't seem mad or upset... or maybe he was just hiding it :shrug: When I get my ultrasound anyone that wants to join us (I think it's 8-10 people total) would be fine with me.


----------



## NoRi2014

Hi ladies! Just checking in to see how everyone is doing this week? 

And I totally get the wanting it to be just you and him for the first big appointment..it's a special moment for the two of you to share:flower:


I am feeling okay-nausea off and on this week. I did end up getting another ultrasound this week due to the cramping and my fear of a repeat MMC. I should have been 7wks 6 days but measured closer to 7wks 2days, so hopefully it's nothing to worry about. Heartbeat was 162-so that's good. They did find a subchorionic hematoma-she said it was small and should go away on it's own or cause some spotting. The doctor explained it was basically like a bruise inside so pelvic rest til it heals:cry: Hopefully it will heal on it's own and not cause any other problems. Not sure if any of you have ever had this before? Of course I was an idiot and googled it-bad idea. Lots of horror stories...along with a few positive outcomes.


----------



## Sass827

Is that like a pocket of blood? If so, I had that at 7 weeks. I was cramping and spotting. They found it on an ultrasound. I had to pass it so I spotted for 2/3 days. It was scary but I'm good!


----------



## NoRi2014

Sass-yes that's pretty much what it is. I have had the cramping, but haven't had any spotting. The dr said I may have a little spotting with it or sometimes nothing because it absorbs into the body. I am hoping it's gone by our next visit in 3 weeks.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies,
How is everyone feeling?


----------



## smiley4442

HI ladies! I'm still here just so exhausted and nauseated a lot so if I come on I've just been lurking! Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## Sass827

Good! So that's exactly what I had nori, and I even had a private scan Tuesday and saw LO jumping around so I'm sure everything is ok. My blood was usually all brown and I'd just see it when I wiped but sometimes it was substantial, so don't be too wigged if that happens to you. 
I've been feeling ok. Still at risk of throwing up every morning because I'm still Flemmy from the respitory infection, which is so gross. Otherwise ok though. My appetite has really starting picking up and I've switched to maternity jeans. Not because I felt like I had to, but because I saw a photo of myself and was like, eek! I look huge! 
How are you girls doing?


----------



## JandJPlus1

Hey ladies. Sorry I haven't posted I've been super busy chasing after my 14 month old. I'm glad everyone is doing okay and AFM I'm fine now. I finally found my babies heartbeat at exactly 10 weeks yesterday and my uterus also just barely started popping up above my pelvic bone so that I can actually feel it. I'm sorry I don't remember who asked me about my sons heartbeat but I didn't have a Doppler with my son so I didn't hear his heartbeat until my first appointment with my now doctor which was at 15 weeks. The babies heartbeat yesterday was at 164 so that was exciting. My next appointment is February 11th and we are saving the public announcement until after then. Now on to the really exciting news! I can feel my baby fluttering all over the place! It's so exciting, it's right on track with when I felt it with my son. 6 more weeks and I'll hopefully be feeling real movement! I felt kicks and flips and movement at 15-16 weeks with my son and my husband could feel it on the outside between 18-19 weeks. So far it seems like this baby will be the same which is totally fine with me!


----------



## deductivemom

Sounds like everyone is doing pretty well - just the expected tired, nervous, nauseated symptoms! I thought my nausea had almost moved on, but then the past week or so it had a resurgence (much more manageable than last time, though, since I had something I could take if needed). I'm hoping this is the peak, since that would be right around on time. Been managing to eat more and have stopped losing weight, maybe even starting to get back up to pre-conception weight. I am somewhat overweight anyway, though, so not too worried about that. 

First real prenatal care appointment this Friday with the midwife, so excited about that of course! Was able to find baby's heartbeat again with the doppler at 9.5 weeks this past Friday (same spot as before) so I am optimistic the midwife will find it too this week. We are planning to start telling people after my appointment, although our nearest and dearest have already known for a while. 

Starting to feel really optimistic that this pregnancy will be a success. I have even allowed myself to start looking at baby things online and sign up for free samples and think about buying baby books and maternity clothes. Here's hoping everyone else is feeling positive these days :hugs:


----------



## deductivemom

JandJPlus1 said:


> Now on to the really exciting news! I can feel my baby fluttering all over the place! It's so exciting, it's right on track with when I felt it with my son. 6 more weeks and I'll hopefully be feeling real movement! I felt kicks and flips and movement at 15-16 weeks with my son and my husband could feel it on the outside between 18-19 weeks.

JandJ, since this is my first I really have no idea what to expect in terms of feeling the baby move, but I was wondering if you could share what it feels like to you? Looks like you and I are about equally far along, but I know there's a good chance I won't be able to distinguish the baby moving from other sensations as early as you because I've never felt anything like it before. So far, other than feeling all bloaty and gassy, I haven't felt much of any sensations in my abdomen since I got my BFP!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Happy 10 weeks deductive! Happy 11 weeks Sass and Smiley!

I always have a lot to catch up on when I'm off BnB for the weekend. I had a maaaajor meltdown on my SO Saturday.

We have needed to grocery shop and planned on doing so over the weekend. Woke up Saturday morning and was discussing that and finances with my SO. He was unable to help pay the bills this week nor buy groceries (we split everything accordingly) and I was aware of this... but he made the comment that his dog (that is living with his dad now, see this thread for the rundown on all that - https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ent-conceived-need-vent-thoughts-welcome.html) needed food and he had to go buy it and take it to his dad. I replied with "Well WE need food" to which he responded with "Well my dog needs food and I'm not going to let him starve. I know how you feel about the whole situation so I'm not going to get into it". I said that his dad would not let the dog starve and that the main concern should be what's needed for US right now. If he can go buy dog food he sure as heck can help me with bills or the groceries instead. Anything helps, at least put forth some effort instead of relying on me once again to handle it all or expect me to when he falls short or because he chooses to make other things priority. He could have very well called his dad and said he cannot do anything for the dog because he has responsibilities at home for his family. I was livid, annoyed, hurt and sobbing I want to be able to rely on HIM more... not the other way around After a big ordeal, he (according to him) called his dad and said he couldn't get food this week. I didn't care, he already said what he did. I get so much anxiety wondering how things will be when the baby is here. And he isn't in much of a hurry or motivated to work on our bedroom remodel. Didn't touch it all weekend. I'm really thinking I'm going to have to dish out the money and hire someone to do the work. So much anxiety and stress!!! My son ended up leaving for the weekend and my daughter went with my ex husband's gf... who was nice enough to invite me over to get away, which I gladly accepted. This have cooled off now but I'm just wondering when something else will arise... I wish he would just let his dad handle the dog and that my SO would focus on responsibilities at home and things we need to do to prepare for baby.


----------



## Mummy2b88

Hi Ladies,

I hope it is OK for me to join this thread at this late stage, it was confirmed by my Dr that we are now expecting our first little minion :D I get my scan in 2 weeks and we are so happy. I am pleased to find that we are all in the same boat and very close dates for expecting. I feel anxious sometimes as I am not being effected by many symptoms yet and it makes me a little scared thinking if anything is wrong but I was advised that not every woman experiences all symptoms and It doesn't feel real yet as I can't feel anything and I keep thinking when I go for my scan maybe nothing will be there, Despite taking numerous pregnancy tests.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Welcome Mummy :hi:

I still can't really grasp that I'm pregnant. I'm looking forward to my first appointment with my doctor in a week. We'll get to actually hear our baby's heartbeat (I hope [-o&lt;) and then I think it will finally sink in that this is really happening!


----------



## smiley4442

Welcome Mummy!!

JandJ, I thought i was crazy because I've been feeling flutters too. I thought I would be to early to feel them but I do. So I'm glad your feeling the same.

Mamabunny, sorry your having to deal with this stuff. And please don't take this the wrong way but it sounds like your SO needs to grow up a little. We love our fur babies too, but my family comes first. Good luck hun!!

Its been crazy here, I've had 5 appointments in 5 weeks. 2 from my ob and 3 from my sugar doctor. So far we've had no luck getting my sugars under control but they are getting there! I'm so close to getting out of the first trimester and that excites me. :happydance: I hope everyone is doing great! 

Who here is finding out the sex of their baby? We are for sure. I'm a super planner and really want everything ready for when he/she gets here.


----------



## smiley4442

OH, and JandJ looks like both our babies will be close in ages. My son just turned 15 months last week :)


----------



## LavenderLove

smiley4442 said:


> Who here is finding out the sex of their baby? We are for sure. I'm a super planner and really want everything ready for when he/she gets here.

I think we are. It's funny, when I first got the BFP I'm thinking leave it a surprise and DH really, really wanted to find out. Then I kinda came around and was thinking it would be nice to find out, but now DH is like "oh we really don't have to find out if you don't want to!" :rofl: Goofball!

I'm still leaning towards finding out but we'll see!


----------



## wonders10

smiley4442 said:


> Who here is finding out the sex of their baby? We are for sure. I'm a super planner and really want everything ready for when he/she gets here.

I am! And somewhat soon...getting my Panorama bloodwork done on Friday! :happydance:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Bump update!
(My apologies for tacky bathroom selfie; I'm at work):
​


----------



## wonders10

Great bump Mamabunny!

I already had a "bump" when I got pregnant lol, but I am definitely noticing my lower belly is getting a bit fuller and rounder, and can't really suck in anymore. People probably just think I've gained more weight :blush:.


----------



## MamaBunny2

That's relaxed for me but I've tried sucking in and it doesn't help much now. It's half food baby/half fetus :laugh2:


----------



## NoRi2014

I like the bump pic!! 

I def have something going on-half bloat from not going to the bathroom I think and maybe some baby. The nausea has been really bad this week, worse than it has been this whole time. I trust that's a good sign, so no complaining here:thumbup:

I hope everyone is doing well!

We will not be finding out the sex of the baby, I am a big planner, but I just think it's one of the few surprises that can't be spoiled in life and so I don't want to find out. I suppose if we have more children I may change my mind the next time around.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I find out February 14 at 3pm MST what were having. I'll be 13 weeks. We are paying to know:)


----------



## macydarling

Sorry I've been so behind on this thread, it moves too fast for me! Ive only just caught up. So glad everyone seems to be doing well :flower:

I love the bump pics. I keep wondering when I will finally get my own lil bump, nothing yet! Who else is sooooo ready for 2nd tri?! I know this girl is! Bring on the bump, maternity clothes and most of all the END of hyperemesis! Come on 12wks!


----------



## MamaBunny2

I just don't know what to do anymore. It seems like anything and everything puts me in a foul mood or makes me upset. I don't mean to sound bratty but really don't care. I'm particular about things (aka "picky" if you will). My other two children were born when I was super young and I relied on my parents and others to help with everything - supplies, the nursery, shower, etc. This time with me being older and much more stable and since I got rid of all my baby items almost 10 years ago, I would like to get certain new things for this LO. My SO and I had looked at some crib sets as well as strollers, swings and high chairs. We found a crib and chair we both like and saw some nice swings. I have always wanted one of the swings that sway side to side (if I ever had another baby) because they didn't have them when my daughter was born. Well I think last week his mom sent me a text about a crib on a Facebook garage sale site for $40 with no mattress. I didn't respond because at the time I was overwhelmed with anxiety and negative emotions regarding my SO or something related, plus his mom had went with us to my first 8 week appointment and pretty much invited herself to the next appointment where we will hear the heartbeat and my SO told her she could come without hesitation (I discussed that matter with him shortly after). She had also contacted my SO and told him she wanted to get the stroller, but it had to be from Kmart so she could put it on layaway since she didn't have the money right now. Him and I had a stroller picked that we liked and it's $100 more at Kmart but I had also told him that I'd like him and I to go to other places and check out strollers and things to make sure we got what we wanted. Now his mom sent me a photo of a swing listed on a Facebook garage sale site for $15 and says she's getting it for me. I appreciate the gesture and am glad she's excited about her first grandchild but I wish she would calm down a bit. It's still early and him and I were planning on having a BaBy-Q coed shower/diaper party for our friends and family. Being this is his first child, I am sure his family will want to get things for the baby and that's why I told him we will have to start a registry at a few places. Then whatever we don't receive we can get afterwards. His mom could pitch in on items with us if she wanted or go in on an item with another family member. Or she can get some things for her house. I told my SO his mom getting the swing and he was super excited. I told him it wasn't what we had looked at and he said it shouldn't matter, a swing's a swing and if his mom wants to get things now why shouldn't she. I just told him forget I even said anything. Like, just WAIT until we have the shower and then worry about getting things. Not to mention I'm still dealing with other issues, his dog and trying to work on the house - see this thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ent-conceived-need-vent-thoughts-welcome.html. I'm so over this. :cry: I feel awful, it's like the only thing I enjoy about this is the simple fact that I'm pregnant. I feel ungrateful too because I know plenty of women trying to conceive their first and would love to be in my position.


----------



## Sass827

We will be finding out some time next week. I took the harmony test this past Monday and they said results will come in 7 to 10 business days so sometime between Wednesday and Sunday? I'm on egg shells! Not for sex, just for chromosomal abnormalities. 
I don't care either way on sex, I just want to know so everything can be here and ready before baby. For dd, I had everything ready except her wall mural. I tried to do it after she arrived- it literally took two months and help from loads of friends and family.


----------



## LavenderLove

wonders10 said:


> I already had a "bump" when I got pregnant lol, but I am definitely noticing my lower belly is getting a bit fuller and rounder, and can't really suck in anymore. People probably just think I've gained more weight :blush:.

Eheheh this is me right now. I know my uterus is still tiny so my bigger belly is just bloat, bloat, and more bloat. :lol:

MamaBunny your SO's mom sounds like how my MIL would be. It's actually one of the reasons she's still in he dark about things. We know what we want and what would work for us, but she always has her own plans she likes to shove on people. Is there any way you can tell her to wait on things, especially since you don't have a registry yet? I know with anxiety confrontation isn't easy at all, but this is stuff you've got to nip in the bud or else it'll only get worse.


----------



## amandadchan

I know I haven't been on here in a while but im 11 weeks today and I have an appt. In 4 days to check on the baby I hope!! They may not give me a scan tho :( I hope they do BC idk if its the hormone pills or pee but in the part week I've been filling up a pad a day with fluid and its scaring me so I'm gonna tell them and get the baby checked. I have felt the baby move three times already <3 which is crazy BC this is my first and I didn't think I could tap into that without haven felt it before but I'm pretty sure it was baby and it was the same feeling all three times!! It was like little flutters and exactly like something moving arms and legs against my skin on the inside in a certain spot it almost felt like I could feel like the baby was doing. The bad thing now is that on just now gettung sick.and its mostly in the afternoon. My boobs are still really sore and hurt really bad if I go to bed without a bra! Other then that I just get irratated a lot at work and get flustered with not being able to do some things myself like lifting heavy stuff. K well I'm off for now I will update after the baby visit. Y'all stay well and take care :) and I did miss y'all I just don't have much new stuff to report except telling how excited I am to be moving to the second tri soon :)


----------



## deductivemom

Nice to see all the updates on here. Seems like activity had died down for a bit. I have an appointment with my midwife this afternoon - hoping that she will use the fetal doppler since I am pretty sure she'll pick up the heartbeat (we've been able to find it for two weeks on the home doppler). Assuming we hear a heartbeat, we are planning to start letting people in our lives know after today. Of course, the main people already know. 

Bump update: Nothing! Envious of your adorable bump belly mammabunny. Of course, as others have already said, I already have a bit of a belly so who knows what's going on under there. I feel pretty bloated but really haven't noticed any more of me poking out than usual. Guess I'll just be happy it's still my own little secret.

As for the gender, DH and I definitely plan to find out. We are anticipating a lot of hand-me-downs and want to give some guidance on sex for that. Plus, I prefer gender neutral designs, but the room we want to use for our nursery is currently painted lavender (by previous resident). If it's a girl, I think we'll put up with the color but if it's a boy we'll probably change it. 

Anyone who's had an NT ultrasound in the past, did they usually tell you then if it was a boy or girl? I'm assuming they'll be able to see by then if they want. I haven't scheduled ours yet but it'll probably be when I'm around 13 weeks.


----------



## smiley4442

wonders10 said:


> smiley4442 said:
> 
> 
> Who here is finding out the sex of their baby? We are for sure. I'm a super planner and really want everything ready for when he/she gets here.
> 
> I am! And somewhat soon...getting my Panorama bloodwork done on Friday! :happydance:Click to expand...




Pnutsprincess said:


> I find out February 14 at 3pm MST what were having. I'll be 13 weeks. We are paying to know:)




Sass827 said:


> We will be finding out some time next week. I took the harmony test this past Monday and they said results will come in 7 to 10 business days so sometime between Wednesday and Sunday? I'm on egg shells! Not for sex, just for chromosomal abnormalities.
> I don't care either way on sex, I just want to know so everything can be here and ready before baby. For dd, I had everything ready except her wall mural. I tried to do it after she arrived- it literally took two months and help from loads of friends and family.


So excited to hear what everyone is having!! I can't wait to find out mine :)


----------



## wonders10

I will have to hold off on finding out the sex. Turns out I somehow thought it was Panorama bloodwork, but its actually the Materniti test or something like that. That one does not tell the sex so I'm out of luck until my anatomy scan later on.


----------



## MamaBunny2

So I've had mild cramping all morning (it's since stopped now) and when I used the restroom had some pink/brown tinged CM or whatever on the toilet paper :shrug: Of course I'm freaking out :sad2: Him and I have been at odds lately, lots of stress and fighting but did someone manage to :sex: a little this morning. I'm hoping it's nothing serious and will go away.


----------



## wonders10

Mamabunny...I know how scary that is! Could it have been from sex? I think that is what caused mine and it just took a couple days to get out (plus it was brown). Or have you been extra active? 

Fingers crossed it stops soon for you! Definitely try to take it easy the rest of the day. Could you call your doctor? Especially on a Friday, its hard to wait over the weekend.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I called and the nurse said to wait it out. If it gets worse I'm to call labor and delivery and go in. I figured with all the stress and crap going on at home it's not good on me. My appointment is Wednesday so will hopefully hear something then.


----------



## Sass827

GL bunny! I bet it's from Dtd.
Deductive- we weren't told anything regarding gender at DD's nt. But I've seen many who have been told at that point, so I'd say it's a toss up.


----------



## JandJPlus1

With the NT scan i think it depends if its a boy or not. Because it can change from a girl to a boy anywhere up until 16 weeks but if it already has boy parts at 12 or 13 weeks its not going to change back haha. AFM, sorry i haven't been on alot I've been really busy and just haven't had time. I'm still feeling flutters every once and a while, mostly at night and mostly when i lay still for a while. Its crazy because I forgot how they feel and its amazing. Today has just not been a good day at all and tonight wont be much better because we have to try to sleep train my son and that's going to mean lots of crying. :( I was in a bad mood and hoping to hear the babies heartbeat but I'm so darn bloated I'm having a terrible time finding it. I found it for just a few brief seconds and then lost it and couldn't find it again. :(
Oh and we are also finding out the sex of the baby but we wont know until the anatomy scan at 20 ish weeks.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

JandJPlus1 said:


> With the NT scan i think it depends if its a boy or not. Because it can change from a girl to a boy anywhere up until 16 weeks but if it already has boy parts at 12 or 13 weeks its not going to change back haha. AFM, sorry i haven't been on alot I've been really busy and just haven't had time. I'm still feeling flutters every once and a while, mostly at night and mostly when i lay still for a while. Its crazy because I forgot how they feel and its amazing. Today has just not been a good day at all and tonight wont be much better because we have to try to sleep train my son and that's going to mean lots of crying. :( I was in a bad mood and hoping to hear the babies heartbeat but I'm so darn bloated I'm having a terrible time finding it. I found it for just a few brief seconds and then lost it and couldn't find it again. :(
> Oh and we are also finding out the sex of the baby but we wont know until the anatomy scan at 20 ish weeks.

Last one I found out at 14 weeks and he was boy and was still a boy at 20 weeks. I have friends that found out at 12 and 13 weeks that their having girls and they stayed girls. Technology is pretty good.


----------



## JandJPlus1

I'm not saying technology isn't good. its just that at least in Canada they generally wont tell you with certainty that it is a girl until at least 16 weeks.


----------



## LavenderLove

JandJPlus1 said:


> I'm not saying technology isn't good. its just that at least in Canada they generally wont tell you with certainty that it is a girl until at least 16 weeks.

I keep hearing they won't do it until 20 weeks in my area. :wacko: Unless I get lucky with a cancellation I won't even have my first scan until 12 1/2 weeks so I'm curious as to what will happen. I'm trying to participate in a genetic study also so I might not even need a scan for gender. We'll see!


----------



## Sass827

Our private place will tell you at 15 (they are not a medical place) but our doctors won't tell you til 17/18.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

my actual OB won't have me find out until 20 weeks, but I am paying a place that does 3D and 4D to find out early.


----------



## MamaBunny2

The cramping and spotting went away thank goodness! We spent most of Saturday working on the new closet in what will be our bedroom. He hung the rest of the drywall and I slapped mud on it all. Excited to sand it, apply more mud and eventually get it to where we can paint :thumbup:


----------



## Sass827

Good to hear it all cleared up!


----------



## JandJPlus1

I won't have a scan until 20 weeks because that is the time that my doctor feels it is the most accurate to tell the gender which is fine for me but I wish I could have a scan before that but oh well.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Hey ladies! My 10 week appointment went well yesterday, for the most part. My SO met me there. I gave a urine sample, checked blood pressure and weight (141.5 from pre-preggy 136) then got situated on the table, awaiting the doctor. He immediately checked for the heartbeat... nothing... checked more... nothing... checked some more... still nothing :sad2: I was super tense and panicking. He went ahead with my exam. I asked "What if you can't find a heartbeat?!" He didn't seem concerned. I was in SUPER PANIC MODE. I was scared, mad, worried, sad... but I tried to reassure myself that if there seemed to be an issue that my doctor would say something, especially during the exam. I asked him if my cervix was blue which made him and the nurse laugh. She said "Sounds like someone's been doing their research. I don't think I've ever heard someone ask that before!" (FYI it wasn't blue. Guess it's an early pregnancy thing and only a percentage of women get it :shrug:) After he finished with that, my doctor said he would try moving my uterus upward towards my abdomen to try and get a listen for the heartbeat. It was kind of awkward, him digging all up in me with one hand and using the doppler with the other, pushing around and all. But then finally...


View attachment Video_20150205110448_by_videoshow (1).mp4


:happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance:​
We only got to hear it for a few seconds because of course as soon as that little heartbeat came on I started to cry which made me tense up and the doctor lost it. But it's enough to reassure me that I am *really* pregnant. There's a baby in there! :thumbup:

*Sorry I'm not sure how to attach the video file as an actual video in the post. I think it downloads the clip :shrug:


----------



## wonders10

Aww, love that video! Congrats! I cannot wait to hear mine! My next monthly visit is next week and I really, really hope they will try to take a listen...I'll be 12 1/2 weeks by then!


----------



## Sass827

was your SO's mom there?


----------



## MamaBunny2

I had to shorten the video to post on here. I don't think it was long enough, but at the end you can hear the doctor say "Oh don't do that I'll lose it" and me kind of crying/laughing saying "I'm sorry!" and my SO calmly says "It's ok baby"... so sweet! NO she was NOT there and I'm glad it was just him and I as it was a very intense, special moment for us :thumbup:

Him and I had a nice brunch after the appointment. His mom kept texting him once he sent her the video clip and actually called in as I was trying to record the clip onto my phone from his :growlmad: Then as he was leaving to go back to work I seen she texted him "Are you still at the doctors?" Chill, lady, chill.


----------



## Sass827

I was just thinking how terrible it would be to have her there while the dr was digging around up there so much. Thank god you put the kibosh on that one.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Exactly! Wasn't it you that mentioned before how awkward it would be with the doc digging all up in there and her being there? Well he literally *WAS* digging *ALL* up in my business :haha: 

It was a great experience for him and I and definitely makes me think twice about other special events like the ultrasound and delivery and how that will all go down.


----------



## NoRi2014

Congrats mamabunny-so exciting to hear baby's heartbeat :) and I am glad you were able to share it with just your SO.

How is everyone doing this evening?

I am doing okay-the nausea is still kicking my butt depending on the day. It's usually worse in the evenings. Although yesterday it was a rough morning and I ended up saying screw it and came home early from work. Took a 3 hour nap and felt much better! I can't wait for our 11-12 wk checkup-it's a week from tomorrow.


----------



## JandJPlus1

Speaking from experience anyone that you wouldn't walk around naked in front of and bend over showing off the goods should not be in the delivery room. My mom was in there and so was my husband and this time around I would have it exactly the same except my mom will be at home taking care of my son. My husbands mom kept trying to get into the room once I got induced and her and his sister made it in once or twice and it was the most awkward thing ever. Also, after delivery especially if you end up with a c-section like I did, do not let people come visit in the hospital! If you have a vaginal delivery it probably wouldn't be so bad but you will only be in there for like 24 hours, people can wait. If you have a c-section you will be there minimum of 48 hours and trust me, so many embarrassing things happen in that 48 hours that you will not want anyone in there except your baby and your SO. Not to mention you will be like completely out of it the first like week after the surgery.


----------



## LavenderLove

Yeah DH and I had a talk about who will be there and who won't. No matter what happens, home birth, hospital birth, or c-section, it's just going to be him and me for the actual birth part.

Everyone else can wait until I'm recovered enough no matter how long that takes, especially if I have a c-section because I take forever and a day to recover from major things like that. The last thing I want is too many visitors too soon and hanging around for too long on top of me feeling like crap being in the middle of recovery!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Both of my previous births were videotaped by my sister and I'd like to have this one on video as well. That's something I'll have to discuss with my SO because there'd have to be one other person in there obviously to do that. I'd likely have my sister do it again if she's OK with it. I don't trust my mom to do it... she would be emotional, chatty and crying throughout the video or possibly not even push the record button and miss it all :dohh:


----------



## macydarling

Glad to hear everything went well at your appt Mamabunny and you got the special moment alone with your SO that you wanted :)

All this talk of finding out genders makes me excited! Anyone know what the blood test is called that can tell you the sex early? My next appt is the 18th and they are doing the genetic testing thingy, the midwife said it was a blood test but she didnt say anything about the sex. Is it the same thing?

I had horrific cramping the other day and ended up in the ER. I felt quite foolish when we discovered I was just very constipated...oops. I didnt know constipation could hurt so badly! I nearly passed out! On the bright side I had a sono and saw the baby! And he actually looks like a baby now! He was waving his little arms and legs, it was precious. I never made it this far with my mmc so it was amazing to see! At the time, according to my lmp I was 10w3d but I noticed on the screen it said the gestational age was 11w4d. Nobody mentioned it to me but I guess maybe he is just measuring bigger?


----------



## wonders10

Macy, glad everything is ok! Yay for constipation cramps and nothing more sinister lol. 

I am 12 weeks today! Cannot believe it. I'm officially busting out of my pants, at least those with buttons and zippers. Thinking I am going to order some maternity clothes this weekend!

I'm planning on having my mom and boyfriend in the room for the actual delivery - boyfriend said he won't look, but that it won't freak him out if he does. I beg to differ lol. Mom is much more modest than me so she will avoid looking at all costs. The only other people that would come for a visit before or after the birth would be my brother and sister in law (and their 2 kids) and to be honest, other than seeing me naked, I don't mind them being around. My brother will probably have to be dragged there as he hates hospitals and anything related to "sick" people lol.


----------



## macydarling

Happy 12wks wonders! One trimester down :)

Ive been wondering who to have in the delivery room as well besides DH. Im so back and forth. I keep thinking I want my best girlfriend to be there as she is the baby's godmother and the fact that she is a nurse doesnt hurt! And then there is also my "surrogate" mom who I have known all my life and has somewhat taken over the mom role since my mother passed away. I feel like it would be nice to have their support and Im not embarassed or anything but then Im like hmmm...maybe it would be better just me and DH? I just dont know! I guess we have plenty of time to decide.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I'm totally comfortable with my SO looking as much as he wants (or not if he can't handle it). I even warned him I will likely poop on the table :rofl: We are very open about bodily issues and such which makes all the not so lovely "perks" of pregnancy and birth not so embarrassing :laugh2:

Even though this is my third pregnancy I'm super curious about everything - I have learned SO much this time around. I wanted to get a peek at my cervix at my exam this week but was so nervous and worried about the heartbeat I didn't bother. Maybe next time. And I wanna see my afterbirth when I deliver, I've never seen it. I'm sure it's disgusting but still... 

I'm like a freaking kid :dohh:

I've already started wearing some maternity pants and they're fabulous! I bought a few pants and shirts off a very nice lady for very little and am awaiting photos of more possible clothes from another lady. I'm taking a short trip out of town tomorrow to Old Navy and Motherhood Maternity to find some new items as well. Earlier in the week I went and bought a few pairs of leggings which I adore right now.


----------



## macydarling

Ooh maternity clothes shopping sounds fun! Any recommendations for a good maternity bra? Preferably a reasonable price. Ive gone without a bra for some time now as none of mine fit but Ive been too ill to go anywhere anyway. I want to go to church this wkend though so I think a bra is necessary :haha:


----------



## deductivemom

Sorry I've been MIA lately, ladies. Glad to hear everyone is still doing well and any scares have calmed down and turned out well. Exciting to hear about so many first appointments as well! 

I had my first real appointment with the midwife last week. Other than a definite feeling I might throw up in the waiting room (I spent a fair bit of the time deep breathing and fishing around for my emergency barf bag in my purse), it went really well. I went to this appointment by myself and I actually enjoyed that because I got to ask all my questions and feel like I had one-on-one focus. The midwife didn't do an internal exam, just answered my questions and did a quick doppler. Found the HB no problem, although it had moved a bit from the last time I did my home doppler (heart rate was 170). Of course they also did the mandatory blood/urine/weight. So far haven't gained any weight, but I was happy to hear that. I had a fair bit of extra to start and am hoping to keep it within a happy range throughout the pregnancy. Second trimester will be the real test. BP was also good, and no sign of anemia based on blood tests (which I was slightly worried about since I switched to a gummy vitamin after all my morning sickness woes). 

Looking forward to the NT scan next Friday. There is no official policy, but seems they are unlikely to guess the sex unless it's really clear (I'll only be 12 and a half weeks at that time). But I am planning to ask them to try and get a really good side shot so I can scrutinize at home (see this great article I found about how to tell sex at the end of the first trimester: https://prebabyblog.com/2011/10/early-gender-prediction-genital-tubercle-angle/). DH and my mom will both be coming. Can't wait to see the little bean looking more like a baby!


----------



## deductivemom

Oh, and thought I'd share what DH and I are planning in terms of birth attendants. Clearly I'd like DH to be there, but I have also asked my mom to join us. And DH has requested to ask his mom as well, which is okay by me. We think 3 birth attendants is probably enough what with all the medical people who will be there (planning a hospital birth), although I would be comfortable with my lil sis being there too (not sure if she would be as comfortable though :winkwink:). 

Although I'm happy to have her if she wants to, DH's mom will be there primarily as HIS support person, rather than mine. I know it's important to have people you feel comfortable with in the room, and I know this is my first birth so maybe I'll feel differently after going through it all, but this is also DH's first baby and I really want him to feel excited and supported too. I might not normally feel okay being naked around my MIL (although honestly I don't feel that comfortable being fully nude in any setting, except the shower :dohh:), but I also think childbirth is a special occasion where boundaries shift. It helps that she's a nurse too, so hopefully she can turn on clinical mode if she sees anything gross :thumbup:

Anyone else planning to have a larger cadre of birth attendants, or come from a family where a birth is a communal affair?


----------



## deductivemom

I have been having issues with getting an accurate count of the fetal heart rate on my doppler. I don't like to leave the probe in one place for a long time and the counts it comes up with even after 15-20 seconds are definitely lower than what I get by timing the counts. So I went looking for a better way to estimate the BPM and found this easy site: https://www.beatsperminuteonline.com/

You just play a recording or use the real-time audio and click a button every time you hear the heartbeat (requires slight coordination). While the doppler was estimating the heartbeat today at 140-150bpm, this program clocked it at 167-168. That is much closer to the 170 my midwife recorded at my last visit, and I think it's much more accurate. 

Just thought this might help someone else who wanted to get an accurate guesstimate of the heart rate from an audio recording or doppler with a slow/no display.


----------



## JandJPlus1

For the birth whether it happens naturally or I end up having to get another c-section because the baby doesn't come by the date the doctor will set I only want my husband there. As I said I wanted my mom there but she will be at home taking care of my son. Maybe I can get my daddy to take over so she can come be with me. It didn't affect me at all to be naked around my mom even with the poking and prodding, but I'm not comfortable with anyone else being there, not even my sister. Regardless of whether I have a natural birth or a c-section no one will be visiting me in the hospital except my mom and son and my mom only gets to come because she will be bringing my son. I had so many visitors last time and it just was not a good thing. I was so tired and out of it from being in pain and I was feeling really anxious about people touching my son. This time no one gets to come until I'm sure I will feel comfortable with it. I don't care if that means that family members will be mad. It's my baby, it came out of my body, I can't do the million visitors again. It was too stressful and I barely got to rest the entire time I was in the hospital, which was 5 days between the induction and c-section recovery.


----------



## NoRi2014

Hi ladies!

As far as people in the delivery room-at this point I think it will be me and the hubby. My mom would be the only other person I would want in there, but considering what's happening with her right now, we will just have to wait and see when delivery time comes. If she is able to be there I def want her there! 

I am still having nausea off and on most days. I am running out of creative outfits to keep my bump hidden at work lol I had this very sharp pain in my belly out of no where this evening-it only lasted a minute or less. But it def scared me...a whole week to wait for our dr visit:nope: I have no idea what it would have been, hopefully nothing wrong.


----------



## JandJPlus1

Sounds like round ligament pains. Look it up. Sadly if that is what it is it will get more common the further along in the pregnancy you get. I used to get like 10 a day atleast in my third trimester.


----------



## Sass827

It will just be DH and I at the hospital again. Like things calm and simple. My mom and dad will need to come to bring dd to meet her new sibling once we've got our act together. 
I having a hard time hiding things too. I don't want to wear pregnancy tops because I think they make it so obvious. I'm in maternity pants but hiding them with bigger tops.


----------



## smiley4442

I'm having a c-section so it will be hubby in there with me. For my first it was going to be my sister and hubby but Davey turned transverse so we had to have a C section. Hubby offered to have my sister in there this time (she was disappointed because her daughter had c sections too and wanted to be in there) but as much as I love her I really want him in there with me. He should be one of the first to see our last little one. So I told him thanks I appreciate it but I wanted him with me.


----------



## Sass827

I was an ecs w dd and bc of that I'm sooooo happy no one else was there. I think their anxiety would have only made me more anxious.


----------



## NoRi2014

Hi ladies! So, no sharp pains today, but lots of cramping off and on all day long. I looked up the round ligament pain online as well as cramping between 10-11 weeks. It seems to be fairly common-saying that this is the time the uterus is moving up and things are making room. So I am hoping that's all it is. I have no problem with the pain, I just don't want anything to be wrong. I also feel very wet down there (sorry if tmi)-more than usual, like my period is going to start any second. Anyone else experiencing or previously experienced any thing like this?

I have been taking lots of sit down breaks today in between cooking, cleaning and laundry. 

I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## LavenderLove

macydarling said:


> Ooh maternity clothes shopping sounds fun! Any recommendations for a good maternity bra? Preferably a reasonable price. Ive gone without a bra for some time now as none of mine fit but Ive been too ill to go anywhere anyway. I want to go to church this wkend though so I think a bra is necessary :haha:

I was taking a look at this one, actually: https://www.leonisa.com/en/products/super-comfy-everyday-nursing-bra/?F_All=y It looks so similar to the sports bras I'm currently in so I think it'd work, especially since my boobs are still going to be growing and I don't wanna get anything with actual cups yet.


----------



## Sass827

Nori- I'm the same. Grossly wet. It's worse because of black leggings, I'm wearing black underwear, so it's even more obvious. So gross. I remember this from last time. I don't like how it smells either. 
I had to go up a cup size today for the second time this pregnancy. And I still haven't gained a pound. Last time I was gaining like crazy so the bigger bras made sense. This time it's just surprising.


----------



## Mummy2b88

NoRi2014 said:


> Hi ladies! So, no sharp pains today, but lots of cramping off and on all day long. I looked up the round ligament pain online as well as cramping between 10-11 weeks. It seems to be fairly common-saying that this is the time the uterus is moving up and things are making room. So I am hoping that's all it is. I have no problem with the pain, I just don't want anything to be wrong. I also feel very wet down there (sorry if tmi)-more than usual, like my period is going to start any second. Anyone else experiencing or previously experienced any thing like this?
> 
> I have been taking lots of sit down breaks today in between cooking, cleaning and laundry.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well.


Hi Nori,

I am also experiencing the cramping on and off and the wetness, I got worried a couple of days back as it really felt my period was going to start, but nothing came. Nausea comes and gos but I have not actually thrown up yet. That did concern me for a while but I was advised that it can happen and still have a healthy baby. :D


----------



## macydarling

Thanks Lavendar that looks great!

I have had the cramping as well. It just started today. Well, not really cramping. Lower abdomen feels heavy...a bit throbby? It does feel like it's my uterus. I guess that's normal.


----------



## Sass827

It is normal. Being pregnant can be tough and really hurt at times. It's just part of the process.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Glad to see everyone is doing well. I'm still nausea all the time. I had to be admitted for me night true to dehydration.


----------



## Sass827

LavenderLove said:


> macydarling said:
> 
> 
> Ooh maternity clothes shopping sounds fun! Any recommendations for a good maternity bra? Preferably a reasonable price. Ive gone without a bra for some time now as none of mine fit but Ive been too ill to go anywhere anyway. I want to go to church this wkend though so I think a bra is necessary :haha:
> 
> I was taking a look at this one, actually: https://www.leonisa.com/en/products/super-comfy-everyday-nursing-bra/?F_All=y It looks so similar to the sports bras I'm currently in so I think it'd work, especially since my boobs are still going to be growing and I don't wanna get anything with actual cups yet.Click to expand...

There's two different pregnancy and nursing bra stores on zulily tonight. One closes tomorrow morning and the others open til Wednesday. I'm thinking of getting a few more for myself.


----------



## amandadchan

Everything went well at the 12 week scan except the father hurting me that day by telling the same old crap about he doesn't love me or want me :/ I'm trying my best to deal with this BC then he turns around and says he was being silly and wants me. He never comes home as soon as he gets off from work he doesn't come home he's at the neighbors and he stays there till 2 or 4 o'clock in the morning!! He says he feels trapped and needs space??? On the brought side here's my sweet little cutie pie. He looks like him already from a front view :) we seen him move and bounce :) its the cutest thing ever. I'm in love already!!


----------



## JandJPlus1

Hope everyone had a good weekend. I have been in a terrible mood this whole weekend because it's the weekend that my husband works night shifts through the entire weekend. I just keep telling myself that there's only one more night after this one and then he will be home for 8 days! Yay! I've also just been really stressed out lately because my house is a disaster area and desperately needs a clean plus my husband has been pretty much useless especially when it comes to the animals lately and I'm just getting fed up!


----------



## macydarling

Pnutsprincess, so sorry to hear about your hospital stay..wow can I sympathize! I was in the hospital for a week before they finally gave me my PICC line! Maybe you should look into one? Imo the IV nausea meds work much better than the pill form.

Sass, I love Zulily! Maybe too much lol I need to check that out.

Amanda, sorry to hear you're having issues with your SO...he really shouldnt say those things to you :( maybe you should sit down and have a talk? Glad to hear you got to see your LO, best feeling ever!

JandJ, I feel you on the disaster zone house! Since Ive been dealing with HG and on bed rest I havent been able to do all the normal chores and I know DH is sick of me nagging him but...what can you do? We are growing a child for them, least they can do is pick up a few extra chores in the meantime!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Happy 12 weeks deductive! Happy 13 weeks Sass and smiley! :happydance:

JandJ I totally am feeling the same, not wanting a slew of visitors right away after giving birth. I want that time to be for my SO and I to bond with our baby, for me to try nursing as much as I can as well as my children getting to meet and bond with their new sibling. Plus, I will need and want to rest. As of now I'm only wanting my SO with me for delivery, close family is welcome during labor but when it gets close I just want him and likely my sister to videotape the birth.

Sass it sounds like you're experiencing the "snail trail" :laugh2: I read about it in a funny pregnancy book and remember dealing with it as well.

Amanda I'm sorry your SO is being so insensitive and mean :hugs: Focus on you and baby and try not to let him bring you down. I agree, perhaps a talk is in order? I had a lot of difficulties with my SO in prior weeks so I can definitely relate. Hang in there!

Here I am in some of my new maternity purchases. I love them, so comfy! I was comparing my belly from late evening vs. morning but don't see much difference :shrug:


----------



## Sass827

That's you bunny?! You look like you could be a maternity model! 
Sorry for the trouble with the men! I got in a tiff with mine once over the weekend too. Rahr! When will men learn not to cross a pregnant lady?
So got the dna back today. We're good on 13, 18, and 21 and its a girl! We're so surprised. This is like the exact opposite pregnancy from my first girl. So weird!


----------



## macydarling

Awww a little girl! Congrats Sass!


----------



## MamaBunny2

I'm SO anxious to see what our baby will look like! Here's my OH and I when we were babies:

​
My OH's mom called me yesterday. I decided to answer. Earlier that day she had informed me of local students that needed volunteers for ultrasound and of course I was definitely interested! I had messaged the lady regarding it but haven't heard back yet. His mom was just checking on that. 

Theeeeen she was like 
"So when's the date for YOUR ultrasound? When are they doing that?"

"Um, that's not until at least 20-22 weeks I believe. I don't have a date yet."

"Oh, so that won't be until like April. Well I gotta make it to that."

I thought to myself, 'Uh we don't even know if we are having anyone at that appointment with us' but I was just like "Yeah... ok". Moving on. Then she asked me if I have been getting any of the tags she's posted me in on these Facebook garage sale sites for baby stuff. I said I did get one for like a swing or something but wasn't sure if certain group restrictions allowed non-members to view things even when tagged in it. She went on about how she saw all this stuff, a stroller, swing, a bundle with a bath tub and other items for cheap, etc. I just let it all roll off my back and just responded with "Yeah. Ok. Wow, nice. Cool. Mmhmm". 

It just doesn't irritate me anymore like it did weeks ago and I'm glad. I know what my OH and I have discussed or/and are planning on doing so that's all that matters to me. Him and I will go look at baby items and make our registry and whatnot, then after the BaBy-Q we can decide where we want to save some money or cut corners with used items or go purchase new items we still need :thumbup: I see no need to start buying all this stuff right now when we are in the middle of renovations to make room for everything and our baby.

So I put on another new top this morning and when I went to remove the tag it said 'Nursing' :saywhat: 

​I would've never thought! It's super comfy and I can definitely use it after the baby is born.


----------



## wonders10

Got my Materniti21 results! Completely unexpectedly early as she told me it'd be 10 days to 2 weeks and it's been just a week!

Great news!

All negative for the trisomies and It's a GIRL!!! I knew it!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Aww congratulations wonders!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sass827

Super congrats wonders!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Eeeeeeeek!!! So the lady I messaged yesterday responded today and included the consent form for me to sign as well as my doctor for the ultrasound volunteer position! I have never and figured would never ever have a chance for an early ultrasound so I am super excited! I had to email what I assume is the course director at the campus, giving her my information, and am awaiting a response to hopefully schedule an appointment! :happydance:


----------



## Sass827

Sweet!


----------



## NoRi2014

Awesome sass and wonders! Congrats :) 

Amanda-I am sorry your SO is being so ridiculous right now. I would def. think a talk is in order, hopefully it will help. And I agree focusing on you and baby is most important right now.

How has anyone been feeling lately?

I am the same, nausea off and on but seems less often than the last several weeks. Still having nose bleeds. I cannot wait for Friday to get here!! Then we will find out if all is well with baby and can finally share the news with our families! Oh I can't wait:happydance: Saying my prayers that things are okay and baby is healthy in there!!


----------



## deductivemom

I am eagerly awaiting an appointment on Friday too, nori! We are having our 12-week NT ultrasound that day. Hoping baby's development is continuing smoothly, nothing comes up as worrisome, and maybe we'll even get a hint at baby's sex :happydance:

Still having nausea here, but I think (fingers crossed) that I may have made it over the peak. The last week or so has been slightly less bad, after a couple of weeks that were worse. I am still taking the zofran at least once a day, but I seem to be able to make it without the afternoon dose sometimes. Really hoping that in a couple of weeks this perpetual nausea will be a distant memory. 

On the plus side, constipation is way better (my digestion is pretty close to "normal" now) and I think I might be slightly less tired (although I still get sleepy at certain times of day, usually after eating). Overall, it's been a little less of a struggle to get through each week. Hopefully that will continue improving as I move into the second trimester.


----------



## JandJPlus1

I have an appointment with the doctor tomorrow but it will be a boring one. He's not even going to try to find the heartbeat so it will literally be reviewing my blood work and leaving I think. Blech.


----------



## MamaBunny2

That stinks JandJ. I had that kind of appointment at 8 weeks. 10 weels I had a full exam and heard the heartbeat. 14 weeks another appointment and heartbeat. When do you think you'll have a scan?


----------



## MamaBunny2

11 weeks today! :dance:
​


----------



## deductivemom

MamaBunny2 said:


> 11 weeks today! :dance:
> View attachment 843583
> ​

That's quite an 11-week bump you are sporting, mama! Have you told everyone at work yet? I am still planning to wait a bit, but I don't have such obvious evidence to try to conceal :thumbup:

Anyone else showing yet? When did it start? I am just past 12 weeks now and still not seeing much (took my first official bump pic last night so I can compare over time). I think my waist is getting a bit thicker, but definitely no clear baby bump (although, to be fair, I already have a bit of a belly so it's harder to tell). I like being incognito for now, but just wondering when I should expect it to be obvious. I met quite a few expecting (first time) moms this past weekend and only those who were around 20 weeks plus appeared obviously pregnant to me.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I told my boss and the plant manager at work a few days past 8 weeks along. We had plastered our public announcement photo all over Facebook and I didn't want my boss to catch wind of it without officially hearing straight from me.

With my first I didn't show til nearly 20 weeks. Here I am at about 18 weeks:


----------



## macydarling

Deductive, I'm not showing yet either. But this will be my first. Ive never made it this far before.


----------



## wonders10

I'm not showing either but I can definitely tell that my belly is growing. I also have a belly to start with but its much harder to suck in and it seems to get pushed up into my boobs sometimes. The lower part is definitely bigger, no more buttoned pants for me. But if people really look, they'd probably never guess it was because I'm pregnant.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

this is my second and I started showing at 11 weeks, with my first I was in my size 10 jeans until 20 to 21 weeks. this time I am already in maternity jeans. I will be 13 weeks Friday:)


----------



## MamaBunny2

Pnuts you sound like me. I'm 11 weeks and went on a maternity shopping extravaganza last weekend. So much more comfortable :thumbup:


----------



## smiley4442

congrats on the girls ladies!!

I'm a little over 13 weeks and I'm showing and in maternity. Nothing fits. And I'm sick sick sick! So opposite of my little man.


----------



## Lii24

Hey ladies!! Hope you are all well! 
Had my first scan today! Due dates dead on what I guessed....so excited just wish I could know the gender! 
X


----------



## LavenderLove

I had to buy maternity things right before 11 weeks cause I was doing the hairband-in-the-pants trick and even then it wasn't very comfy. I'm just bloating a ton so I look way more pregnant than I really am! A doc said that I have small hips so baby's got nowhere to go but out, too. I believe it! :haha:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Lavender that's exactly what I did! I was using the hair band in the button hole trick and then got a belly band but my pants kept slipping down and my shirts were riding up. So less stressed and more comfortable with maternity clothing now :thumbup: I did keep some of my non-maternity shirts in my closet like my longer, flowy blouses and long length sweaters.


----------



## NoRi2014

I completely feel like I am showing! I am halfway between 11-12 weeks. I think it's mostly bloating though, because there is no way it's all baby. I am on the thin side, so i think it seems more obvious (at least to me) to have a belly sticking out. I don't know if anyone else has really noticed, but I have been trying to keep it hidden until we reveal to the families this weekend. 

I got some bad news at work yesterday and am stressed about that, so hope all goes well in the morning at the dr to boost my spirits for the weekend :)


----------



## deductivemom

Looking forward to joining the maternity clothes stage with you ladies, although I am glad so far I haven't really had to buy anything new! I did get a thoughtful gift from my mother of some work pants that don't button/zip. With the morning sickness, that has been an absolute necessity - I just can't stand to have anything pressing against my belly. Of course, I still pull them all the way down under my gut when I'm sitting at my desk :blush: but walking around I think I still look pretty normal and appropriately dressed while being much more comfortable.

I did optimistically buy several belly bands a long time ago (when we first started TTC) because I found a steal on Ebay and I'm bummed I haven't had a chance to wear those yet. I could be wearing them with my regular work pants but I think they are so constricting on my belly they would make me feel sick. Oh well, probably in a few weeks I can try that out. I am getting some slight hints that nausea is subsiding at last, although I don't want to get my hopes up too much...


----------



## MamaBunny2

My belly band was nice at first but my pants kept slipping down and I was always adjusting everything. I actually found a good use for my band with my new maternity pants! I have a few pair of pants that are a bit big right now on my waist but fit ok elsewhere for the most part. They just slip down and sag a bit and I was pulling them up a lot. A pair of black slacks with a skinny band and a pair of jeans with a big wide band. I just put my belly band over the existing band on the pants and it works amazing at keeping them in place throughout the day! Now I can still wear the pants and have plenty of room to grow into them as my pregnancy progresses :thumbup:


----------



## wonders10

I'm definitely starting to feel bigger. I did gain 7 lbs, but I feel like its all in my stomach! I tried on some maternity clothes at Old Navy just to get an idea of how everything fits. Don't think I'm quite ready for tops yet, but the bottoms, yes! I ordered a pair of jeans and 2 pairs of shorts (in Florida, remember?) and they should be arriving today or tomorrow. Hoping they fit well. I got the smaller size because the ones in the store were huge, everywhere. I love the chilly weather we've been having, but I'll be happy when it warms up a bit and I can start wearing all my comfy dresses again!

And...I'm 13 weeks today! Hello 2nd trimester! :happydance:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Love Old Navy maternity! I tried on pants and tops in the store and was surprised that I took a much bigger size than my pre-preggy size. I typically wear a 4-6 pant there and ended up getting a size 8 which fit well still but had a bit of strech and extra room for expansion :thumbup: Hoping I don't wind up in a 10 by the end of it :wacko: That's where my belly band comes in handy now. A pair of black maternity slacks I got from Old Navy are size 8 and fit well but a little loose enough to where they slip down a bit. My belly band fits nicely over the existing band on the pants and keeps them up. 

So I am ecstatic that I got the consent form signed by my doctor for the volunteer ultrasound and I think I'm going next week on Thursday at 11:15!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Omigosh I am going to see our baby so much sooner than I ever imagined! I could cry! :cloud9:


----------



## wonders10

MamaBunny2 said:


> Love Old Navy maternity! I tried on pants and tops in the store and was surprised that I took a much bigger size than my pre-preggy size. I typically wear a 4-6 pant there and ended up getting a size 8 which fit well still but had a bit of strech and extra room for expansion :thumbup: Hoping I don't wind up in a 10 by the end of it :wacko: That's where my belly band comes in handy now. A pair of black maternity slacks I got from Old Navy are size 8 and fit well but a little loose enough to where they slip down a bit. My belly band fits nicely over the existing band on the pants and keeps them up.
> 
> So I am ecstatic that I got the consent form signed by my doctor for the volunteer ultrasound and I think I'm going next week on Thursday at 11:15!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Omigosh I am going to see our baby so much sooner than I ever imagined! I could cry! :cloud9:

That's strange...I tried on my normal size and I felt like everything was cut much bigger! :shrug:

Very exciting on the scan! I don't have a scheduled one until March 23! But I'll have another dr appointment before then so they will either listen to heartbeat or take a peak on their machine.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Today is the best day! I get my ultrasound next week annnnnd one of my best friends just announced her pregnancy! She's due a couple weeks before I am! I'm beyond thrilled! Her and her DH have a son a little over a year old and it took them 5 years to conceive him. I'm so happy to have someone that can lay their fat pregnant a** in my pool with me this summer :laugh2:


----------



## deductivemom

Glad to hear everyone is doing well, and congrats on the early scan news bunny! AFM, had my 12 week NT ultrasound today. Still waiting on the bloodwork, but NT was measuring 1.8mm at the largest measure, which is totally normal :happydance:

After the tech did the NT measure, we got to really see the little bean! He or she was lying still at first (posing for pictures :cloud9:) and then started squirming around all over the places giving us lots of different looks. 

The tech really didn't want to guess the sex, but from the abdominal view the angle looked more like a girl (the tech said so too). However, we did get a transvaginal shot as well (she was trying to get an image of the dermoid cyst on my ovary they found at the first ultrasound - no luck) and we saw a good shot of the baby's bottom where the tech said it was looking more boy-like. You could definitely see a "protrusion" but I thought they all kindof had that at this stage. Anyway, based on the data too soon to tell the sex of this little one. Happy to have something exciting to find out at the anatomy scan! And in the meantime that should encourage me to buy more sensible gender neutral items that could be reused for future tots. 

I'll try to remember to post pictures later (seems like we got to take home a whole roll of them, the tech gave us lots of keepsakes yay)!


----------



## JandJPlus1

I think I'm just going to step back for a while ladies because I'm having issues coping with all the experiences you ladies are having that I won't get to have.


----------



## deductivemom

JandJPlus1 said:


> I think I'm just going to step back for a while ladies because I'm having issues coping with all the experiences you ladies are having that I won't get to have.

Sorry you aren't feeling uplifted by this thread lately, jandj :hugs: Hope you come back to us soon with some happy news of your own to share, and we'll miss you until then.


----------



## deductivemom

Oh, and a couple of ultrasound pics as promised (I think the first one is a thumb sucking pose - adorable). Measuring 12w2d (one day behind LMP date and previous ultrasound, 2 days behind OV date). 

Amazing how it went from looking like a little bean pole with a tiny heart to looking just like a baby :baby:
 



Attached Files:







NT ultrasound full side view 2-13-15.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 3









NT ultrasound side close up 2-13-15.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## NoRi2014

Sorry to hear that JandJ...hopefully we will see you back soon:hugs:


----------



## NoRi2014

I hope everyone is doing well and has a very happy Valentine's Day :)

Our dr visit yesterday went well. She found the heartbeat right away, 164bpm-perfect she said :) Was hoping for an ultrasound, but not until 20 weeks. She said with the small subchorionic hematoma, they either get bigger or go away and since I haven't had any spotting or bleeding, she would imagine all is well and it went away-plus it was very small. I am just happy our little bean is happy and healthy in there :happydance:

We told my family yesterday and plan to tell the in-laws this weekend. It's such a relief to share this news and so exciting!!:flower:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Happy Valentine's Day Ladies. Today we found out we are having a beautiful baby girl. This is what we used to announce:)

https://i61.tinypic.com/2v8lric.jpg

https://i58.tinypic.com/28iykvb.jpg


----------



## Sass827

Super congrats on all the fantastic scans! Your pics are so cute deductive but so funny, one looks a bit boy, the other a bit girl lol. Congrats on team pink pnuts! 
Afm, I popped at 11 weeks. Not too bad til last weekend when I exploded. In all maternity clothes. Wasn't this way with my first. A friend told me second babies run four weeks ahead of your first. 
And even though this pregnancy has been opposite of our first, it's the same gender. Just ordered nursery furniture (takes 5 weeks to be delivered) and shopping for bedding, setting up a small registry for an family who wants to send us needed gifts. Anyone else shopping?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

It is true the gender is determined at 12 weeks. Let me get a site from my friend that you can upload them to and they will tell you. I am 13 weeks and I am deff having a girl.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

The site has ultrasound techs


----------



## LavenderLove

I'm sorry to hear JandJ! Honestly I felt similar earlier.

I wonder if it's a Canadian thing? So many other mamas were having so much done with more to share and I was just sitting there with nothing until I had my ultrasound at 10 weeks. I won't know the results from my genetic tests until 16-17 weeks so that's 4-5 weeks from now. Then about 8 more weeks until my next ultrasound. There's a whole lot of waiting around here with not a ton to report baby-wise.


----------



## macydarling

I'm sorry you feel left out JandJ :( If it makes you feel better my appts are quite dull as well. I go to a birthing center and they are a "low tech" approach so I've no idea when I will have another sono. The only reason I've had one at all is because I was hospitalized and it is was ER protocol to do one. DH wasnt allowed in and I didnt even get a print out. Otherwise, it is just the usual boring blood work, vitals, etc for me as well. Nobody has even mentioned when we will know the sex but I doubt they will offer the new blood test everyone else here is getting. It is kind of a bummer!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

https://community.babycenter.com/ that is the site and look for the thread that says ultrasounds and you can upload one and a tech will look it over.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I am sorry if some of you feel out of place or left out. First trimester is kind of boring especially with pregnancy to begin with in the US one will only get 2 to 3 scans unless they pay for more. I got a dating scan and a 20 week one with my first pregnancy and I paid 2 out of pocket for more pictures to se ehow my little boy was growing and I am doing the same with this one.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I finally got a confirmation email back from the instructor and am *FOR SURE* getting a scan this Thursday at the sonogram program! :happydance: I am to drink at least 36 ounces of water beforehand and she said it should take around an hour plus I'll get a CD at the end. This may seem like nothing to some but in Northern Ohio the office I go to does not perform multiple scans unless there's medical reason otherwise such as prior miscarriage(s) or health history that could be harmful to a pregnancy. I will get a gender scan at around 20 weeks by my doctor. I'll be 12 weeks and 1 day along at this scan and so anxious to see what my little peanut looks like! Not sure if they study with basic scan or use 3D/4D as well :shrug:

Whenever the time comes and if we don't have anyone with us at the gender scan I think this is a cute idea to send to family and then post on Facebook:

We wouldn't have a name to announce at the time, I'm sure.

JandJ I'm sorry to hear you're feeling down :hugs: I admit, I do get discouraged reading about everyone else's scans and tests and purchases. First tri seems to drag and is relatively uneventful for some of us. Please don't stay away for too long!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

That's great bunny!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Pnuts they did a 3D or 4D (I can't differentiate between either) at about 13 weeks for you? My friend that just announced her pregnancy and is a nurse said something about it's not recommended to do a dimensional (or maybe it was just 4D) scan so early. I was hoping I'd possibly get one at my scan this week.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ooh while I'm thinking of it ladies I need some help. My boss mentioned that all of our names have 7 letters and end with an 'N'

Brandon
Jyllian
Brenden
Caitlyn​
I already knew about the 7 letters but now the OCD in me wants the baby's name to end with an 'N' as well :dohh: My OH is set on Gionni as a boy name and I'm not on board. It makes me think of Jersey Shore, Snooki's husband - ugh - and I feel it just doesn't mesh well with the rest of our more basic American names. He wants something Italian and likes the unique version of John after his (still living) grandfather. I want Joseph as the middle name after my (deceased) father. Gionni Joseph Doesn't do it for me :nope: I was thinking Anthony or Dominic (sp?) but now that I have the ending letter in my head the only names I've thought of so far for a boy are Cameron, Braxton or Brayden (but I think we have enough B names with boys). Haven't even dabbled in girl names yet :help:

Addison and Madison are cute. Maybe I could incorporate a y into either like my name has a Y instead of the typical I. Ooh or Cambryn or Tristan for a boy maybe?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

MamaBunny2 said:


> Pnuts they did a 3D or 4D (I can't differentiate between either) at about 13 weeks for you? My friend that just announced her pregnancy and is a nurse said something about it's not recommended to do a dimensional (or maybe it was just 4D) scan so early. I was hoping I'd possibly get one at my scan this week.

No for the gender it was a 2D. They did one snapshot of what 4D HD would look like at 13 weeks for me. They were able to tell the gender in 2D I will show you some more.


https://i61.tinypic.com/vyuy3b.jpg


https://i61.tinypic.com/9usq4x.jpg


----------



## Pnutsprincess

MamaBunny2 said:


> Ooh while I'm thinking of it ladies I need some help. My boss mentioned that all of our names have 7 letters and end with an 'N'
> 
> Brandon
> Jyllian
> Brenden
> Caitlyn​
> I already knew about the 7 letters but now the OCD in me wants the baby's name to end with an 'N' as well :dohh: My OH is set on Gionni as a boy name and I'm not on board. It makes me think of Jersey Shore, Snooki's husband - ugh - and I feel it just doesn't mesh well with the rest of our more basic American names. He wants something Italian and likes the unique version of John after his (still living) grandfather. I want Joseph as the middle name after my (deceased) father. Gionni Joseph Doesn't do it for me :nope: I was thinking Anthony or Dominic (sp?) but now that I have the ending letter in my head the only names I've thought of so far for a boy are Cameron, Braxton or Brayden (but I think we have enough B names with boys). Haven't even dabbled in girl names yet :help:
> 
> Addison and Madison are cute. Maybe I could incorporate a y into either like my name has a Y instead of the typical I. Ooh or Cambryn or Tristan for a boy maybe?

You crack me up lol. Tristyn with a y is cute for a boy if you want a y in it. 
Madelyn for a girl spelling?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

as for the 3D 4D scan I have never heard it wasn't advised especially if it was done by a professional. I know there was a news article stating people were buying their own machines and doing ultrasounds themselves. That is not recommended.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Wow Pnuts that's just absolutely amazing they can tell from the scan photos! I would be terrible at determining gender :wacko: When I saw your announcement photo on Facebook I was like wow they did a dimensional scan! I am secretly hoping I'll get one this week but I'm just grateful for any scan right now!

I am really freaking out over names. I feel bad I'm not on board with my OH's choice. My boss says deceased father trumps living grandfather :thumbup: I'm sure him and I will find a name for either gender that we both love and can agree on... I hope :laugh2:


----------



## deductivemom

Sass827 said:


> Just ordered nursery furniture (takes 5 weeks to be delivered) and shopping for bedding, setting up a small registry for an family who wants to send us needed gifts. Anyone else shopping?

Sass, just started shopping this weekend. I decided to wait for everything to look normal on my 12-week ultrasound before buying anything for baby. I've started making a list for my registry (don't want to pay for too much stuff until I see what hand-me-downs and gifts I will receive). 

The big thing I've actually started purchasing is cloth diapers. I don't know anyone who cloth diapers, but I've been planning to do it for a while now. Anyone here hoping to cloth diaper or ever tried it before? I thought it would take me a long time to amass my diaper stash, but actually I have most things I need now that I went on an Ebay spree this weekend (and will register for the few brand new items I want). Looking forward to getting my first items in the mail so I can begin testing them out (and teaching DH the ropes), yay!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Yeah since I found out I have picked Owls for her bedroom theme and got the wall decor, bedding and a baby book for her. I am super excited.


----------



## Sass827

Congrats on the scans bunny! I think they always said don't do 3d before a certain # of weeks cause it wouldn't look like a baby, more like an alien or something, but I went with a friend when she was 10 weeks and it totally looked like a little baby with little buds for limbs. It was super cute. 
Ashlynn
I like Cameron for a girl too ( cammie)
I think Giovanni is so jersey shore


----------



## MamaBunny2

My friend who is 2 weeks ahead of me showed me her 10 week 3D scan photos and it definitely looked like a baby to me! I'm so excited, be prepared for photo overload on Thursday or Friday!


----------



## MamaBunny2

12 weeks today! (and my scan *tomorrow*... eek!)

​


----------



## JandJPlus1

I was craving pickles and so I just ate like 4 pickles and drank probably the equivalent of 3/4 of a cup of pickle juice. :munch::blush::wacko: What are you doing to me kid!?


----------



## JandJPlus1

It's finally starting to look like a baby atleast a little. With my son I didn't start showing AT ALL until atleast 17 weeks, probably closer to 19. I'm just as fat now as I was then so I thought it would be pretty much the same.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## deductivemom

JandJPlus1 said:


> It's finally starting to look like a baby atleast a little. With my son I didn't start showing AT ALL until atleast 17 weeks, probably closer to 19. I'm just as fat now as I was then so I thought it would be pretty much the same.

Aww, what an adorable bump, jandj! I've heard that you start showing earlier with the second even if you start off at the same weight. I guess it has something to do with the abdominal muscles already having been stretched for a baby before. 

Not sure if I have much in the way of abdominal muscles to stretch :shrug:, but still nothing here on the bump front. Lately I am starting to feel a bit bigger overall, though, so maybe it will materialize into a baby-looking bump within the next few weeks.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ultrasound in a couple hours! I'll be MIA for a bit as I'm busting my butt at work to have things in order before I take my extended lunch break! So excited!!! :happydance:


----------



## deductivemom

MamaBunny2 said:


> Ultrasound in a couple hours! I'll be MIA for a bit as I'm busting my butt at work to have things in order before I take my extended lunch break! So excited!!! :happydance:

Can't wait to hear how it went! Did you really drink the 24-32 ounces of water they suggest before the ultrasound? That seemed like an outrageous amount to drink all at once. I did drink water before but not nearly as much as they recommended (the ultrasound was early in the morning, after all!) and they warned me I might have to come back if they couldn't get a good image because of that. But it was totally fine - no problems getting a good view (phew).


----------



## macydarling

Glad you're back JandJ! And with an adorable bump to boot. I'm still waiting on mine :coffee:

Good luck at your ultrasound Mamabunny.

I had my midwife appt yesterday. We got to hear the heartbeat for the first time which was amazing and such a relief! They also took blood for the genetics testing and...said that it will also tell the sex! I was super excited because I didn't think they offered that one at my birthing center. So I should get a call within the next week :) My DH is leaving for a 3wk business trip on Sunday which I am absolutely dreading, I don't want him to go, so hopefully finding out the sex will cheer me up a bit.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Everything went great! Baby must've been snoozing but once the instructor started moving the device over my belly baby woke up and was squirming during the entire session!


Facing downward, measuring CRL


Facing downward, hand near face


Legs


Baby's face looking straight up, dark spots are eye cavities


Hi everyone!
​


----------



## MamaBunny2

Baby's face, looking straight up


Looking straight up again


Side profile, I can kind of see daddy's juicy lips in this one :winkwink:


Side profile
​


----------



## deductivemom

That's quite an active little bean you have there, mamma! Did the tech give any hint about suspected gender? I thought I saw something that might've looked like boy parts in one shot, but obviously it's pretty hard to tell at this stage :thumbup:

Also, I see you were measuring about a week ahead on your dates. Do you think your doc will adjust your due date or leave it as is?


----------



## JandJPlus1

I think that what is hard is mostly that most of you guys chose to have the 12 week ultrasound and I opted out of it. I honestly don't want to know whether my baby will have Down syndrome or not. It doesn't change how I feel about this baby. That's why I opted out. Also, the ladies who are getting the genetic testing that tells the sex as well are killing me a little because I won't know until April 6th what the gender is. But I also have a hard time staying away because I really want to be here for all of you. I think it's just hard because everything feels like it is snowballing. Even though I have passed the 12 week mark which I know is amazing I still find myself worrying all the time that something bad is going to happen. And I just can't seem to believe that I will actually have a baby in August. And on top of that my milk dried up like a week ago which makes me incredibly sad because I really wanted to make it to 18 months and I didn't even make it to 16. :cry:


----------



## LavenderLove

16 months is still absolutely _fantastic_ JandJ! I hope that I can get even a fraction of that accomplished.

I hear you on the genetic tests though. I feel nuts for being frustrated about it too because I got one, but they won't give me the results from it until mid-March. More waiting!

DH seems to be more excited about having a baby in August than I am! I think I'm still in shock and can't grasp the concept even though I'm the one who's pregnant! I'm just waiting to find out the gender or feel it move or something. I feel like I need that little something extra and then I'll be able to be excited like him instead of "Wait, we're having a baby?"


----------



## MamaBunny2

deductivemom said:


> That's quite an active little bean you have there, mamma! Did the tech give any hint about suspected gender? I thought I saw something that might've looked like boy parts in one shot, but obviously it's pretty hard to tell at this stage :thumbup:
> 
> Also, I see you were measuring about a week ahead on your dates. Do you think your doc will adjust your due date or leave it as is?

Baby was definitely wide awake and rolling around! The students were amazed at how developed the fetus appeared and how mobile it was... as was I! I was thinking possible cluster of boy parts in the legs photo... but likely just me being hopeful :shrug: I was wondering about the CRL measurement as well but in another measurement (I think it was the skull) it measured spot on. Since this was a volunteer scan for a local college performed by the instructor and students it won't affect anything as far as my doctor goes. My 20-ish week scan at my ob/gyn office will determine any changes that my doctor would determine need to be made :thumbup:



JandJPlus1 said:


> I think that what is hard is mostly that most of you guys chose to have the 12 week ultrasound and I opted out of it. I honestly don't want to know whether my baby will have Down syndrome or not. It doesn't change how I feel about this baby. That's why I opted out. Also, the ladies who are getting the genetic testing that tells the sex as well are killing me a little because I won't know until April 6th what the gender is. But I also have a hard time staying away because I really want to be here for all of you. I think it's just hard because everything feels like it is snowballing. Even though I have passed the 12 week mark which I know is amazing I still find myself worrying all the time that something bad is going to happen. And I just can't seem to believe that I will actually have a baby in August. And on top of that my milk dried up like a week ago which makes me incredibly sad because I really wanted to make it to 18 months and I didn't even make it to 16. :cry:

My 12 week scan wasn't something that is normally offered to me. It was a random opportunity presented to me by word of mouth and I feel so very fortunate to have experienced it! Basically, I was a guinea pig for students of a local college so they could get experience performing an ultrasound. They kept thanking me but I was thankful for them! Regularly, I would have to wait until around 20 weeks to have an ultrasound (like I did with my other two pregnancies) and it's a long, excruciating wait... I have NO idea how I made it through those weeks before?! :wacko: I think it's just natural for us to worry, I still do but have some comfort knowing that after 12 weeks the risk of miscarriage or complication dramatically decreases. Even after hearing a heartbeat I was absolutely amazed with the scan because it just doesn't seem real to me, like omigosh I'm having a baby possibly in late August?!?! I think it's really sunk in now but I'm still in disbelief. That is absolutely commendable that you nursed for over a year! I couldn't even nurse for 6 days straight :nope: I am determined to breastfeed for at least 8 months, if not longer and have been asking BnB ladies for advice.


----------



## JandJPlus1

In the first month I almost gave up so many times because he was a horrible latcher and I had milk supply issues and we both got thrush. It was brutal. If you need advice I can probably help with pretty much any problem lol I've been through them all. I just hoped that my milk would hold up until 18 months even with being pregnant so I was pretty devastated that it didn't. But it's like a desert in there lol, maybe 5 drops of milk left a day in my left breast but that's it. Now my son just needs to learn that he can nap without a boob so he can stop using me as a pacifier and Ill be okay.


----------



## SparklesHeart

Ah breastfeeding! Amazing, once its going well! Annoys me how people (usually men or woman who don't have children) think its just a case of putting boob in mouth and then sitting and relaxing. Its a skill, that is learnt! I'm convinced determination is a huge part if it as well. My first two a gave up in a week. My third I had absolute concrete determination I was going to breastfeed. It took almost 6 weeks of various issues before it became second nature. Just keep telling yourself "it does get better, I can do this" and get good support and guidance. :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

So there was a lot of debate online and from friends of mine, but I decided to go snow tubing over the weekend. It was a BLAST! I never once felt in danger or uncomfortable and walking through the snow was a nice workout :thumbup: There was even a conveyor to take us up to the top of the hill!

Here's a video of myself, my OH, our two kids and four other friends linked up and traveling down:

https://youtu.be/1PBMlpYGJTM​


----------



## Lii24

Ladies a bit of advice please....im worrying! 
Im almost 15weeks....and I keep getting sharp pains behind my belly button and often 'downbelow' 
Has anyone else experienced this? Should I be worried?! 
Help! Xx


----------



## wonders10

Lii24 said:


> Ladies a bit of advice please....im worrying!
> Im almost 15weeks....and I keep getting sharp pains behind my belly button and often 'downbelow'
> Has anyone else experienced this? Should I be worried?!
> Help! Xx

Hard to say. I'm 14 weeks and I get some very uncomfortable pains sometimes in all sorts of spots - some like stretching, spasms and what I'm assuming is round ligament pain if I cough, sneeze or move the wrong way. Those are the worst - takes my breath away - I literally breathe through the pain until it stops. And with all that, I saw and heard baby last week and she's great. It seems like aches and pains are normal as your body stretches and baby grows. But you could always call your doctor just to get their opinion?


----------



## JandJPlus1

Pretty much guaranteed it's normal. The belly button one is probably just stretching. And the down below pains are probably because there's a lot of extra circulation down there. I get pains in my uterus and vagina and cervix and belly button lol, and lots of other places too. My doctor said unless you are in excruciating pain or bleeding that its usually normal and nothing to worry about.


----------



## LavenderLove

Lii24 said:


> Ladies a bit of advice please....im worrying!
> Im almost 15weeks....and I keep getting sharp pains behind my belly button and often 'downbelow'
> Has anyone else experienced this? Should I be worried?!
> Help! Xx

Lightning crotch! Seriously, that's what I've heard other mums call it. I started to get that yesterday, and I've been getting the ligament pains in my belly for almost a week now. It's just a side effect of baby growing and everything stretching with nerves getting irritated. I called my midwife just to be safe and she said it's all fine. :)


----------



## Lii24

Thank you ladies! 
Youve put my mind at ease, I have midwife next week so I will wait to spwak to her. If anything else develops will ring GP. Ive had no excruciating pain or bleeding ao I guess it must be all normal growing pains. 
Thanks ladies  xxx


----------



## JandJPlus1

You could be like me and getting Braxton Hicks contractions already lol. I started with them at 16 weeks with my son but apparently I get to start two weeks early this time lol.


----------



## smiley4442

JandJ I'm in the same boat. I refused the downs test and don't have my gender scan for another 3-4 weeks.

Say a little prayer for my peanut guys! I work with kids and got a phone call on Saturday saying a little boy I take care of, that came all week, Has fifths disease. I had a blood test yesterday and will get the results probably thursday. If its positive, then I will have to undergo tons of scans and testing to make sure my baby doesn't get it. If peanut does it can be fatal. :cry: So here's hoping everything will be fine.


----------



## MamaBunny2

What is this "lightening crotch" you ladies speak of? Perhaps I have experienced it :shrug: I recall getting sharp shooting pains like from within my vajayjay it was the weirdest thing! I also get little pains and twinges every so often... and of course sharp shooting poo cramps ugh those are the worst!


----------



## JandJPlus1

Lightening crotch to me anyway is sharp pains in my vagina or cervix. I get them atleast once a day towards the end. lol.


----------



## wonders10

JandJPlus1 said:


> Lightening crotch to me anyway is sharp pains in my vagina or cervix. I get them atleast once a day towards the end. lol.

Do they feel sort of like a spasm? Like a tightening of the muscles?


----------



## JandJPlus1

My spasms are like sharp though, not really a tightening of the muscles. I'll be like sitting there and then it's like "Ow! @&$*!" Lol. Braxton hicks are tightenings of your uterus though. So if the tightenings are more in your uterus it might be Braxton hicks.


----------



## LavenderLove

wonders10 said:


> JandJPlus1 said:
> 
> 
> Lightening crotch to me anyway is sharp pains in my vagina or cervix. I get them atleast once a day towards the end. lol.
> 
> Do they feel sort of like a spasm? Like a tightening of the muscles?Click to expand...

Mine are super sharp. It almost feels like a pinched nerve, but not quite. Quite the unsettling feeling coming from down there, but it's harmless!


----------



## JandJPlus1

That's exactly what mine are like too. Just wait until the baby gets bigger and starts kicking you in the cervix. That's the real fun stuff lol.


----------



## LavenderLove

Oh man I'm not looking forward to that, haha. I've heard the kicks and punches to the cervix rate up there as one of the most unpleasant feelings in pregnancy. :haha:

Interestingly enough I've been getting jabby pains more on my right side, especially when I wake up in the morning or am sitting still at night. I wonder if baby is curled up on that side and I'm feeling that? Little too early to feel movement from them yet but I'm curious. :)


----------



## JandJPlus1

It's not too early to be feeling flutters so that could be what you are feeling. I equate them to weird rolly sensations like they feel wiggly. You could also be feeling mild round ligament pains, don't listen to anyone if they tell you you have to move to experience round ligament pains because you don't lol. Cervical kicks and punches are about third on my list. They hurt less than getting kicked in the ribs towards the end. And they most definitely hurt less than stripping the membranes which makes the top of my list of painful/uncomfortable things I went through while pregnant with my son.


----------



## deductivemom

Praying for you, Smiley! Hope everything goes well with the testing and your little bean is doing great :hugs:

Glad to hear everyone sharing about their aches and pains. I was wondering if it was weird to have them this early. Morning sickness is finally starting to abate, but now I'm on to headaches (woohoo!) and some definite odd sensations in my uterus/pelvic region. So far I haven't had anything like the lightning crotch (so I have that to look forward to :winkwink:), but mostly just some uncomfortable stretching feelings, mostly on the sides near my pubic bone (around where I assume the edge of my uterus is now). I recently started an exercise/stretching routine to help with optimal positioning of the baby throughout pregnancy, so I thought that might be contributing to my aches and pains too. 

I also thought I felt baby moving for the first time a few days ago, but nothing since then. So it could have been gas, or the little bean could have just been really enthusiastic that one evening. I'm sure I'll start to feel him or her for sure soon enough.


----------



## MamaBunny2

13 weeks today! Love my lil "peach" <3

​


----------



## JandJPlus1

Can't believe I'm 15 weeks pregnant today. Hoping to post a new bump picture a little later today.


----------



## deductivemom

Kindof quiet on here these days. Any new bump pictures? I still have nothing much in the way of a bump to show, but very pleased to report that nausea is almost completely gone at last (coming up on 15 weeks) and headaches have died down too. Just trying to enjoy the calm and wait to start feeling baby move (although I thought I might've felt something again yesterday for just a couple of seconds).


----------



## Sass827

Deductive- what's the positioning program you're doing? I've had such bad sciatica for the last few weeks. It has been horrendous at times. 
I am also massive. Not really gained much weight at all, which is seriously shocking because I look extremely pregnant. Maybe because I'm short? :(


----------



## LavenderLove

Sass I haven't really gained any net weight either. I think I'm back to where I was pre-pregnancy since I lost a chunk with the horrendous MS. I just have a little baby bump now.

Here's a 14 week bump picture for you deductive! What's hilarious is I look exactly as I did at just over 10 weeks. I'm just trading bloat for baby. I actually look even _bigger_ by the end of the day since now my food has nowhere to go but out. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







14WeekBump.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sass827

I feel SO much bigger by the end of the day too. It's gross.


----------



## deductivemom

Sass827 said:


> Deductive- what's the positioning program you're doing? I've had such bad sciatica for the last few weeks. It has been horrendous at times.
> I am also massive. Not really gained much weight at all, which is seriously shocking because I look extremely pregnant. Maybe because I'm short? :(

Sass, the positioning program I've been doing is this video. It's supposed to help soothe common pregnancy discomforts like back pain, but the main reason I'm doing it is to help the baby end up in a good position for birth. Apparently the placement of my placenta makes it slightly more likely baby will want to face the wrong way (well, maybe it's not wrong but it's harder to deliver)! 

I like having the DVD to walk me through it, but there are plenty of instructions about how to do the individual exercises (if you want to find whichever you like best) on the associated website called Spinning Babies, which is all about fetal positioning.


----------



## deductivemom

LavenderLove said:


> Sass I haven't really gained any net weight either. I think I'm back to where I was pre-pregnancy since I lost a chunk with the horrendous MS. I just have a little baby bump now.
> 
> Here's a 14 week bump picture for you deductive! What's hilarious is I look exactly as I did at just over 10 weeks. I'm just trading bloat for baby. I actually look even _bigger_ by the end of the day since now my food has nowhere to go but out. :haha:

What an adorable bump, lavender! And this is your first too, right? Guess my cute bump is just hidden by my less-cute belly :dohh: Oh well, I'm sure I'll look pretty pregnant soon enough. 

I have another prenatal appointment with the midwife today (getting closer and closer to the big 20-week ultrasound, which I think I'll get to schedule today). I don't think anything interesting will be happening, but it's always nice to hear everything looks good.


----------



## JandJPlus1

Here's my bump, sorry it took so long. I definitely look pregnant but mostly I just feel fat. I can't wait until it's a huge belly and I will feel like I have an excuse to be fat...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## JandJPlus1

Farther away view. My pajama pants definitely don't help with the looking fat thing.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## NoRi2014

I like the pics lavender and jandj!! :)

And I have to say-thank goodness on the comment about being bigger at the end of the day! I thought it was just me...I feel like my belly is a balloon filling up with water throughout the day:dohh: 

I feel like I shouldn't be showing this much since it's my first and I am just over 14 weeks, but I know everyone is different. I am very short in my torso, so I have to believe that there isn't much room for food etc and the only way is out LOL


I hope everyone is having a great week so far!!!


----------



## macydarling

Nice bump pics Lavender and JandJ! 
My bump also grows throughout the day :haha: It is actually so bloated by night time it is kind of painful.
I FINALLY got my genetic screening results today after waiting over 2 weeks! Everything came back normal and I'm having a BOY just like I thought! :cloud9:


----------



## JandJPlus1

My goodness my son is such a mommy suck lately. I thought he had finally gotten over it, but nope! Haha.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Wow it seems the majority are having boys for August/September! I so hope I can join Team Blue but my OH is convinced it's a girl... and I'm pretty sure there's a girl in there as well.

Had my 14 week prenatal appointment yesterday. I've gained more than TWICE the recommended weight for first tri but hoping things will even out once the weather here warms up and I can be active outside. I measured a week ahead... which is a coincidence because baby's CRL measurement was a week ahead at my 12+1 volunteer ultrasound. Got a good heartbeat this time since I was able to compose myself and not cry :happydance: But baby wanted to play hide and seek with the doctor :laugh2:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ki9YHeirGCI


----------



## JandJPlus1

I go for my next appointment on Wednesday and I'm actually terrified I lost more weight lol. I can't help it, I eat all the time and I lost 15 lbs in the first 17 weeks with my son but I don't like the way the nurse treats me about it. She acts like I'm starving myself when I am definitely not. My doctor knows better at least and he just tells me to eat whatever I can whenever I can so that I can atleast maintain my weight since I was overweight to begin with.


----------



## Sass827

Are you getting sick Jnj?


----------



## Lii24

I know how u feel jandj. My midwife told me off as I have lost not gained, but I was diagnosed with HG. And doctor told me that whatever you eat baby takes what it needs before you do so your not starving baby. 
Hope you start feeling soon x


----------



## macydarling

Geez sorry that your midwifes aren't being very understanding! I also have HG and lost about 15lbs, haven't gained much back and was a bit on the thin side to begin with. I was worried I would be told off but my midwife was very understanding and just told me to eat what I can and not push myself. I know how you feel though as my family has been making me feel bad and pressuring me to eat big meals--I just can't. I am doing better than I was but still have aversions to most foods and nausea. I have told them my doctors say I'm doing just fine but yet they still pressure me and it makes me feel guilty like they think I'm being a bad mom! Well trust me I would love to be able to eat "normally" but I just can't and am doing the best I can. Hopefully we all start feeling better soon, being sick is no fun xx


----------



## deductivemom

MamaBunny2 said:


> Had my 14 week prenatal appointment yesterday. I've gained more than TWICE the recommended weight for first tri but hoping things will even out once the weather here warms up and I can be active outside. I measured a week ahead... which is a coincidence because baby's CRL measurement was a week ahead at my 12+1 volunteer ultrasound. Got a good heartbeat this time since I was able to compose myself and not cry :happydance: But baby wanted to play hide and seek with the doctor :laugh2:

I had a 15-week appointment on Tuesday and baby also played hide and seek with the doppler, lol. Good strong heartbeat, though, just didn't want to sit still. 

How did they measure you at your appointment, mama? Did they use the measuring tape, or just feel around, or what? I have had dating via ultrasound, but so far the midwives haven't been measuring me or doing anything to assess progress at my regular appointments. Just wondering how they do it this early.


----------



## MamaBunny2

My doctor measured me with tape from top of my pubic bone area to the top of my tummy area :thumbup:


----------



## deductivemom

Sorry to hear all the reports about care providers giving negative feedback about weight (gain or loss) :nope: I second the reminder that baby will take the nutrients he or she needs; it's momma who loses out if eating is less than ideal. If you are sick, please just eat what you can and try to find a good supplement you can keep down. 

And, if you are gaining more than recommended, seriously don't let it get you in a funk. Of course it's good to try to gain at a healthy rate, but obsessing about the scale amount is not the point. We should all be trying to eat a nutritious, balanced diet and be active while listening to our bodies about our limits. But every pregnancy is different - some days and weeks you need to eat and gain more and other weeks you don't. 

I am working on feeling good whenever I do the best I can each day (given the constraints of that day) to have a healthy pregnancy. No matter what the scale says.


----------



## JandJPlus1

I haven't really been sick it's just the baby seems to be really picky. It's getting better now and I'm starting to be able to eat more often so that is good. I gain 2 lbs at my last appointment but I've also been SUPER constipated so I don't know if I actually gained anything, we will see at the next appointment I guess. My doctor was happy with everything, heartbeat was 153 and going strong and I'm measuring 4 weeks ahead! I'm not happy with the doctor and nurses that were at the emergency room the other day though because I drove from my house to the ER a half an hour away, dragging my son out of bed at 10 o'clock at night because I had a gush of clear fluid and I was scared because it felt exactly like when my water broke with my son. I drove out there because the hospital in the town I live in is not really equipped to deal with pregnant women and I knew that all the would be able to do was listen to the heartbeat and maybe do a swab to check for amniotic fluid. Well I should have just friggen went to the one here because we drove all the way out there and all they did was take my pee and listen to the babies heartbeat! I went to see my doctor the next day and told him what had happened and he was really mad and told me that if it happens again go to the hospital and then tell them to call him and he will come in and deal with it. He also told me not too worry too horribly much because it could have just been a one time occurrence because I wasn't leaking anymore after that. He also said it could have been urine or vaginal secretions he's just mad because now he will never know since they didn't even do a swab. It was a horrible experience and I didn't sleep that whole night because I was terrified of losing my baby.


----------



## Sass827

That's horrible. I'm so sorry you had to go through that.


----------



## JandJPlus1

Everything has been fine since then but it was just a really horrible experience. Hopefully everything goes smoothly from here on out. Exactly 3 weeks until I get to see my baby and find out whether it's a boy or a girl. :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

16 weeks today!

​
JandJ I'm glad to see you are feeling a bit better and able to eat more :hugs: So excited for your scan! Please post photos?!


----------



## JandJPlus1

I will for sure post photos. I just want it to be here so I can know whether it's. Boy or girl! Haha. 19 more days.


----------



## Sass827

Had our scan this afternoon and LO is looking great! Only concern is my placenta is low. It's 1.5 from my cervix when it should be a two so now I need another scan in 7 weeks. Really hoping it goes up because this will totally stop me from getting my vbac.


----------



## JandJPlus1

I'm so sorry. I'm terrified they will tell me that. I want a vbac so bad.


----------



## Sass827

Placentas typically move a bunch during pregnancy but they said because of the scar tissue it may have less ability to move. Only positive on this is more scans. I thought today was my first and only real one.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I'll never get to relax and enjoy this pregnancy :nope: This week is the third full week my OH has been unemployed since quitting his job. I have been trying to hard to hold it together but I totally lost my sh*t this morning. My OH can always sense when something is wrong or bothering me and after he asked me a few times I finally opened up. I told him how it makes me feel that he has been unemployed for three weeks now yet is still smoking and chewing tobacco, buying pop and paying his bills with money he is getting from his dad - he is selling his big expensive toolbox to his dad and getting payments on it, which is helping pay his expenses. Yet, he hasn't shown any concern in regards to contributing to the bills I'm stuck paying by myself such as the living expenses and anything towards the remodel. The last thing he split with me was the paint and I have been charging any additional materials since that. I have no idea how he can manage to help pay for groceries the next time we go :shrug: How is it that he has NO job and can continue his frivolous spending... while I HAVE a job and am working to make sure all the bills are paid and spending nothing else? He tried to justify his spending and said that I too have been spending money on extras and mentioned the $5 of fast food I purchased for lunch on the day of my last appointment... which was TWO WEEKS ago. :rofl: C'mon man, you don't have anything better than that? He knows I don't spend money anywhere else but on bills, vehicle gas, groceries and the home reno supplies. Um, I'M the one with a JOB!!! I have been wanting to get my hair trimmed and maybe even colored, as the ends are stringy and uneven and my roots are outgrown plus it'd be nice to get my nails done professionally. Ya know, pamper myself just a little maybe? But no, I have so many other things that take priority than things like that. That's where him and I differ. I used to always get my nails professionally done at a salon and even bought hair extensions I wore and would have to maintain those things every so often. I just can't see putting that money towards those things at this time, especially right now without a second income and while preparing for a baby on the way. He doesn't give spending extra money a second thought. I'm not sure how much cigarettes or chew cost but I know after awhile it adds up and every little bit counts right now. Oh and for the second time now he invited a friend over for dinner. I understand this friend has helped him with the remodel but I've already ordered pizza the other week when he had help over and he already invited this particular friend over for dinner previously the other week without saying anything to me first! It's not like we can really afford to feed another adult right now. It was after 7pm anyways and I said instead of cooking dinner and eating super late why not just grab a pizza quick... so then he calls the friend and tells him to meet us at the pizza joint to eat! WTF?!?! So after I calmly expressed my dislike of that he texted the guy and that was that. My OH is so irresponsible with money. I feel like he could at least show some concern with helping me pay the utilities and such instead of focusing on his primary bills only then spending any extra on bullsh*t junk. I drove to work in tears this morning :sad2:

Oh I also didn't mention that the house is a flippin' disaster. The kitchen counters and sink are covered with dirty dishes, crumbs, spills. The floors need to be swept and cleaned. We are finished with the drywall work so there shouldn't be dust floating around anymore. I had wiped down the stairs going to the lower level as well and steam mopped the floor down there towards the laundry area as to avoid tracking any more dust upstairs. I asked that we remove our shoes worn downstairs only before walking on the steps and floor but that lasted a day and he was tracking dirt and dust from the bedroom remodel right out onto the stairs and floors :growlmad: And I washed my laundry on Sunday so I'd have clean clothes for the week, figuring he could wash his clothes while at home all the time. Both laundry hampers upstairs are full of dirty clothes he has yet to acknowledge. I had made it clear before while he was working, especially the extended hours, that I had no problem handling the housework and he could take any extra time he has to work on the bedroom remodel. But now that he hasn't been working for weeks I feel like he has more than enough time to job search and do some things around the house as well as tend to the bedroom. I almost took a picture of the kitchen this morning but would be too embarrassed to share it :dohh:

Sorry for rant but I'm really down today.


----------



## deductivemom

Sorry to hear about the troubles, JandJ and Sass and Mama, but glad to see this board is still going. 

Regarding the low-lying placenta, I really hope that resolves for you and you get your VBAC, Sass! I am definitely worried what they will say about the placement of my placenta at my anatomy scan in a couple of weeks, although they didn't say anything about it at the 12 week scan (just that it was anterior) so hopefully that means it'll most likely be placed okay.

Been doing well here - so much better now that the nausea has resolved and finally starting to have just a bit of a baby bump. Unfortunately, now that I've been feeling pretty good I am starting to come down with a cold :growlmad: Oh well, I'll take congestion over constant nausea (and constipation) any day! 

Can't wait to start seeing some anatomy scan pics :happydance:


----------



## JandJPlus1

Deductive I am also battling a cold right now and Mama I understand about the dis tater of a house. Trust me if I posted photos of what mine looks like right now you would all be ashamed haha. My don makes it nearly impossible to get any cleaning done because he can't be trusted alone for like 5 minutes because he's a monkey child. Four more day shifts and then my hubby gets 8 days off, so looking forward to getting my house under control. :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

JandJ I got a chuckle from "dis tater" :rofl: (I know you meant disaster but I try to amuse myself right now)


----------



## macydarling

Sorry for what you're going thru MamaBunny :hugs: Sounds like your OH needs to get his act together asap and grow the heck up (no offense!). I don't think men realize sometimes how stressful being pregnant in itself is let alone worrying about all these other things.
I'm excited to see everyone's scans! I just scheduled my anatomy scan for April Fools day! I'm so excited because that is before DH leaves for his next 3wk business trip so he will finally be able to see baby! I had a scan at the ER at 10wks and they wouldn't allow him back- he was so sad! Lol. Anyway glad everyone seems to be doing well :flower:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ah macy April Fool's day is my next appointment day! I'm hoping they schedule my anatomy scan. How exciting! Can't wait to see photos!


----------



## JandJPlus1

17 more days! Gah! I can't wait any more! And mama lol it was late and I'm on my iPad so it doesn't always tell me things are spelt wrong haha.


----------



## JandJPlus1

So of you ladies that know the gender of the baby already did you have an early scan? And if you did can you tell me what side of your uterus baby was on in the picture and whether it was a transvaginal or abdominal scan?


----------



## LavenderLove

No early scan, I just found out by genetic testing. I will get a 3D scan (abdominal) on the 1st so we'll see what side she's laying on then. :)


----------



## JandJPlus1

I'm just curious because of the ramzis method of gender prediction. I wanted to compare to others.


----------



## LavenderLove

Oh cool, I hadn't heard of that method! Just read up on it. :)

Here are my scans on 10+3. This was abdominal. The tech said that the placenta was posterior, but she didn't mention if it was to one side or not. According to the Razmi method on this scan it should be on the right for a girl since abdominal scans are reversed? I can't tell what's what haha.
 



Attached Files:







Babu1.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 2









Babu2.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## JandJPlus1

And see that's why I'm hoping to compare a few different ones. Because then we should be able to see a trend.


----------



## LavenderLove

Yeah I wish I had known about the method when I had the scan. I would have asked what side the placenta on in terms of left and right. :haha:


----------



## deductivemom

That's so funny - my anatomy scan is on April fool's day too! Guess it's a popular day for doctor's appointments :happydance: Sounds like there will be a lot to report a week from now.


----------



## MamaBunny2

17 weeks today and baby is about the size of an onion!

​


----------



## JandJPlus1

Oh and lavender. From what I read that thicker part on the outside of the sac on the let side of your photo is the placenta. And that's why I wanted more pictures to compare too because from reading the actual study and stuff I think that an abdominal one is the right way and a vaginal is reversed. Even though everyone keeps telling me that's wrong. But of all the ones I have seen the placenta was on the correct side in an abdominal but not in a vaginal. It's weird.


----------



## JandJPlus1

Guys, guys.. There's 5 days until my ultrasound day! Gah! I can't wait!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ah JandJ how exciting! I'm so jealous I don't even have mine scheduled :nope: Can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## macydarling

Not too much longer JandJ!
I have my anatomy scan tomorrow! I think deductive mom does too! I'm such a bundle of nerves, praying for a healthy happy baby!


----------



## LavenderLove

JandJPlus1 said:


> Oh and lavender. From what I read that thicker part on the outside of the sac on the let side of your photo is the placenta. And that's why I wanted more pictures to compare too because from reading the actual study and stuff I think that an abdominal one is the right way and a vaginal is reversed. Even though everyone keeps telling me that's wrong. But of all the ones I have seen the placenta was on the correct side in an abdominal but not in a vaginal. It's weird.

Ah so that's where it is! I was thinking either there or the top right. I'm obviously no tech haha.

Yay for the final ultrasound countdown! How exciting! :happydance:



macydarling said:


> Not too much longer JandJ!
> I have my anatomy scan tomorrow! I think deductive mom does too! I'm such a bundle of nerves, praying for a healthy happy baby!

Ahh good luck ladies! My private 3D scan is also tomorrow! It'll be so nice to have a peek at our girl again. DH is excited! :)


----------



## JandJPlus1

I'm so freaking excited! 12:30 on Monday can not come soon enough!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Good luck with the scans ladies! Hoping to see some photos!

JandJ I'm super excited for you! (and a wee bit jealous lol)

18 weeks today! I have an appointment this afternoon and HOPING they schedule my gender ultrasound...
​


----------



## macydarling

Scan went well! I posted a ton of pictures in my journal but here is the profile one :) We were there for over an hour trying to get the proper measurements because baby was so wiggly!
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1427908094437.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## JandJPlus1

I love how much they look like babies. Im so jealous, Monday can't come soon enough.. :(


----------



## macydarling

It will be here before you know it J!
Is this your anatomy scan too? I loved how long it was. I could stare at him all day.


----------



## Sass827

Heard that Macy!


----------



## deductivemom

I've been delinquent, but I did have my anatomy scan on Wednesday too. We were able to determine it's a girl! That's what we've been guessing all along, but it's nice to finally be more certain (I know even ultrasound isn't 100%!). 

She was head down and surprisingly cooperative for her pictures - she even looked right at the ultrasound wand at one point so we saw her face on screen :happydance: The only thing she didn't want to show us was her little feet. The tech had to jiggle my belly several times to get a shot of them both. Everything was looking great with her development. They estimated her at 19w3d (just 1 day ahead from my O date) and 10oz. 

Good luck on your appointment on Monday, JandJ! I know you can hardly wait.
 



Attached Files:







Anatomy scan deidentified 4-1-15.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sass827

So cute deductive! Congrats!
GL tomorrow jnj!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Can't wait to hear all about your scan JandJ!!!

...and hoping you share photos!


----------



## JandJPlus1

My scan went great as far as I know haha. Baby was healthy and kicking and squirming around in there. I was watching as he was taking the measurements, the only ones that kind of concerned me were the babies head was 4 days ahead, and my cervix was only 3.9 cm long. I'll go over the results with my doctor tomorrow so I'll know for sure if there is anything to worry about. Here's the two good pictures I got. Baby has their back turned in one of them so the other is way better haha.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## JandJPlus1

Another picture. Not as good though because baby decided to turn their back to us.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## JandJPlus1

And.... It's another beautiful boy! We are so excited!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MamaBunny2

Aww congrats JandJ!!! :happydance:


----------



## MamaBunny2

19 weeks today!
​


----------



## macydarling

Beautiful pics J and Deductive! Welcome to team blue J!
Mama you look sooo adorable. You always look so nice and put together in your pics. I still look ill, lol. I can't believe our babies are mangoes now, so big!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Aww thanks macy! I always take a photo right before leaving for work in the morning. I definitely rock sweatpants and t-shirts at home and am lucky if I pull myself together on weekends :laugh2: I read somewhere that at 19 weeks baby is *TEN INCHES* in length now, head to feet! Crazy!


----------



## macydarling

I babysit out of my home for my friend's kids at that so I usually have trouble finding motivation to pull myself together. I mean my friends and their toddlers could care less if I'm wearing sweatpants and tshirts lol. My poor DH. Ten inches?! That is crazy to think about! Almost halfway now!


----------



## JandJPlus1

It was all awesome news at the doc! Cervical length is perfectly normal and the baby weighed almost a pound approximately. 350 grams so 12 ounces! Doctor is really happy with how everything was going and extremely happy that my internal os is closed up tight so there is little chance that I will go into premature labour. I'm so excited. :)


----------



## Sass827

Congrats J!


----------



## JandJPlus1

Thanks Sass! It's just so surreal still that there is a human being growing inside me right now. I feel him kick all the time and I still don't believe it some days haha.


----------



## MamaBunny2

That's awesome news JandJ! :hugs: I know the feeling of not really believing there is a human growing in there... I hear the heartbeat at my appointments, have seen the baby at my volunteer ultrasound, feel the movements and my tummy is clearly growing but I still just can't believe it's happening!


----------



## JandJPlus1

It's just like so surreal that there is actually something in there. Let alone that in like 4.5 months I'm going to be holding another beautiful baby. I can't wait for that moment that I first get to hold him. It's something you never forget.


----------



## NoRi2014

Hi ladies! I hope everyone is well. I haven't been posting much but have been following along :) 

We have our 20 week scan today...hoping all goes well. Thought I would share a bump pic. This is at 19 weeks.......
 



Attached Files:







19 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MamaBunny2

Cute bump NoRi! Good luck at your scan! Can't wait to hear how it went :happydance!


----------



## NoRi2014

Everything went very well at the scan yesterday. Heart rate was 142bpm, baby weighs 12 oz and in the 56th percentile overall. The tech said everything looked perfect. The baby was busy kicking around in there having a party lol:happydance:

We went to Babies R Us to start our registry last night. We knew we wouldn't get far, but wanted to get it started at least. We learned a lot from the employee there working in the stroller/car seat area. She was so helpful! 

Hopefully everyone is doing well today and has a good weekend-the weather is supposed to be nice here this weekend, so looking forward to the sunshine :)


----------



## Sass827

Surreal is a great word to describe pregnancy. 
Congrats on your scan nori. Are you team yellow?


----------



## NoRi2014

Yes, team yellow:thumbup:


----------



## Sass827

You have much more will power than me! ;)


----------



## JandJPlus1

I could never stay on team yellow haha. I wanted to know so bad.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I honestly don't think I could. I was team yellow with my DS... only the grandparents knew. But my dad, not thinking, shared the news with a lady he was buying a camper from (not mentioning that it was a secret) and later sent me to deliver the payment. When she congratulated me on my son I burst into tears of surprise and happiness. The poor lady felt awful and I couldn't be upset with my dad... clearly he was excited and wanted to share the news of his first grandchild. I'm his only child and sadly he passed away almost 6 years ago so won't be here for the birth of his third grandchild that I HOPE is a boy that I can name after him.


----------



## NoRi2014

Well I did have some moments in the days leading up to our appointment that I thought maybe, just maybe I would change my mind....but I didn't. The tech was very cool about it and warned us when she was getting close to that area and turned the screen away. My hubby would've found out if it were up to him. Now that I made it through without giving in I think it will be smooth sailing :) 

I hope everyone's week is going well:flower:


----------



## MamaBunny2

20 weeks today! :happydance:
​


----------



## deductivemom

Glad to see everyone is doing so well - bumps growing and babies thriving according to ultrasound results! I can't believe how big our babies are getting :happydance: I gained about 2 pounds a week the last couple of weeks - that's as much in 2 weeks as the whole first 14 weeks sheesh :blush: Hoping that just means baby is getting nice and chubby in there and ready for birth.

Weird question, but has anyone else noticed their colostrum come in yet? I started having sore bbs again about a week ago and then I got this one area that was all red and lumpy on one breast and now when I massage it I see some colostrum (or at least some kind of sticky liquid) come out on that side. I read it could come in anytime after 16 weeks, but this seems awfully early still! Also, what's up with the red lumpy spot? Anyway, just wondering what breast changes you ladies had noticed so far.


----------



## spicyorange

I wonder why I've never seen this thread before, would you mind if I joined you?


----------



## wonders10

deductivemom said:


> Glad to see everyone is doing so well - bumps growing and babies thriving according to ultrasound results! I can't believe how big our babies are getting :happydance: I gained about 2 pounds a week the last couple of weeks - that's as much in 2 weeks as the whole first 14 weeks sheesh :blush: Hoping that just means baby is getting nice and chubby in there and ready for birth.
> 
> Weird question, but has anyone else noticed their colostrum come in yet? I started having sore bbs again about a week ago and then I got this one area that was all red and lumpy on one breast and now when I massage it I see some colostrum (or at least some kind of sticky liquid) come out on that side. I read it could come in anytime after 16 weeks, but this seems awfully early still! Also, what's up with the red lumpy spot? Anyway, just wondering what breast changes you ladies had noticed so far.

I have noticed some dried white stuff around my nipples every now and again. Not sure if it is just dry skin or stuff that leaked out and is drying. I don't have the courage to squeeze them and see if anything comes out lol. And my right nipple looks different. The actual nipple is sort of concave now - it comes out but the very center dips in. Hard to expalin. Not sure about the red spot, sorry.


----------



## macydarling

Breast changes...yea, I don't even recognize them anymore! I've gone from an xs to a large in my favorite bralette and I swear my nipples have like tripled in size...I'm actually a bit self concious about it. No leakage yet but they are incredibly sore.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Hey spicyorange :hi: I recall seeing you on many other threads!

My boobs were SUPER sore from the time right before I got my :bfp: up until a couple weeks ago but they seem a bit sore again though not nearly as excruciatingly sore as before. I have noticed some dried skin perhaps on my left nipple, no actual visible leakage. I tell my OH I now have pepperoni nipples :rofl: Oh, and I noticed the other day that the areola on my left was a bit swollen/puffy looking but I think that went away.


----------



## spicyorange

MamaBunny2 said:


> Hey spicyorange :hi: I recall seeing you on many other threads!
> .

 hi sorry lol yeah I get about a bit, I'm addicted to this site


----------



## Querida87

Hi all! I'm back! Hope the beans are all doing wonderfully! I'm currently on cd 54 with no af in sight and feeling very prego in spite of the lack of BFP...


----------



## Sass827

Hey querida! What does your dr say about this? Mine won't let me go over 35 days without tons of testing


----------



## Querida87

Sass - I haven't been either my gp or my ob in a few months, but the ob said as long as I was having a period every calander month (having just come off Mirena in November after 6 years) that I don't need to worry to much. This is the first time I ever completely missed a month. But AF came this morning. Too bad her arrival wasn't also the departure of these prego symptoms. I will start temping tomorrow (if I can find my thermometer) and am thinking of starting the vitex to see if it regulates my crazy cycles..


----------



## Sass827

I'd give a call and let them know you missed a month. Just to show you what a dork I am, I'm still in disbelief over kim kardashians missed placenta accretia and it just makes me think it really could happen to anyone. Not specifically that per se but something that could cause extended infertility like it has has her.


----------



## Querida87

Sass I'm very uneducated on celebrity stuff, but you're right about that. I have an ob apt with my ob's new practice partner's substitute. The nurse didn't want to schedule me. She seemed to think that all I wanted was a urine pt. Umm NO. I want bloods and an u/s, and something to start my period if I'm actualy not prego. The nausea is getting worse. I messed up my FF app somehow.. All my previous months look crazy. But as irregular (and progressively longer) as my cycles have been, I'm not too worried.


----------



## deductivemom

Hi, spicyorange! Welcome! And nice hearing from you again, Querida. Hope you get things figured out soon about your wacky cycle.

Also, thanks everyone for sharing your wacky breast changes. The midwife wanted me to come in just to check the red spot/lump I had and she didn't see anything concerning (as expected). She guessed it was a blocked duct, which was what I had concluded too. So hopefully things will settle down as my colostrum production evens itself out. Glad to know my body's gearing up for baby :thumbup:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Had my ultrasound today!

​
Baby was active and everything looks perfect! Was not shy and we got a few good money shots on photo! We are keeping the gender hush-hush until later this evening after we surprise the grandparents and great grandparents :happydance: The tech did mention that baby is measuring nine days ahead so either I conceived earlier that I thought or I have a bit larger baby :wacko: I did great and managed NOT to cry during the appointment... except for when we found out the gender. My OH was bawling, it was precious! We are absolutely in love!


----------



## Querida87

I forgot to update ladies!! Here's yesterday's FMU with EPT brand. It's official, I'm FINALLY prego!!! SO exciting!!!
 



Attached Files:







untitled (8).jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Sass827

Super duper congrats!


----------



## LavenderLove

Big congrats Querida! :dance:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Here's our gender reveal!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bg7R6qWoySM


----------



## Querida87

I'm so scared to take another test and see a bfn instead of a darker bfp!!! AHHH!!!!


----------



## deductivemom

Congrats, Querida! Let us know when you re-test.

And congrats mammabunny for your special ultrasound experience :thumbup: Sounds like it was a lovely moment with your OH.


----------



## Querida87

So it's not a whole lot of progression, but it's there, and much clearer irl than on screen. I'll be taking my last blue dye tomorrow and hoping to see an even better line. Then I'll get a couple frer over the weekend and take my digi sometime next week. :happydance: I know there's a lot of negativity about blue dye tests and their evap lines, but I'm confidently PUPO. (pregnant until proven otherwise) :haha:
 



Attached Files:







untitled (7).jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 14









untitled (12).jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 14









untitled (11).jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## NoRi2014

Congrats Quierda!

Mamabummy-love the video-very cute :)

How is everyone doing/feeling these days? 

I am doing well, I can't complain-feel pretty good overall. Just getting bigger every day lol We are finishing up our registry, prepping for our babymoon later this month and trying to gear up for the big move (hopefully by the end of June). 

Hope everyone has a great weekend :)


----------



## Querida87

I think I'm about 4-6 weeks into this pregnancy, based on the progression of my symptoms. I will be very glad for my prelim scan though, for an ultrasound confirmed EDD. Right now, I'm thinking I'll be due mid-late January..


----------



## Querida87

progression 4-25 to 5-1
 



Attached Files:







untitled (8).jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 12









untitled 5-1-15 (2).jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 13









untitled (6).jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 13









untitled (7).jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Querida87

frer done 4-25 when I started testing
 



Attached Files:







untitled (6).jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## JandJPlus1

Hi guys, Hi Guys, HI GUYS!! I'm back!


----------



## Querida87

I wanna show y'all my crazy belly!! The white bra is from early February before my lmp. The two tone is from the week in which I first started taking tests, but before my faint lines.
 



Attached Files:







untitled (9).jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 2









untitled (8).jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 4









untitled (7).jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 2









untitled (6).jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Querida87

This is just a few minutes ago!! AND I WEIGH LESS THAN I DID IN THE GREEN BRA PICS!! The one with my hand on my belly is where a clear line is between my new hard and round belly and my lower ab flab. My abdomen between my pelvic bone and belly button seems harder and is QUITE sensitive to pressure, my entire stomach (excepting the flab flap) is rounder... IDK what to think about this..
 



Attached Files:







untitled (10).jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 2









untitled (11).jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 1









untitled (12).jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 1









untitled (13).jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## deductivemom

Any new tests, Querida? Are you going to the doc soon?


----------



## Querida87

I can't afford any more tests right now. But I have an apt scheduled for the 26th. Hopefully everything looks good. We are still bd JIC but I really hope this is it and not just hormones and tests playing a nasty trick on me..


----------



## MamaBunny2

23 weeks today! 

​
Got two response emails and I have volunteer scans on May 19th at nearly 25 weeks and also June 3rd at 27 weeks! The June scan offers a DVD of the scan along with a CD of photos, I have been told. I'm elated and feel SO beyond fortunate for these opportunities!

Also ordered our shower invites and envelopes so should be mailing those out late next week, hopefully!



Edit: Here's the matching diaper cards I made to slip in there as well!

​


----------



## Querida87

I love your invites and diaper cards!!


----------



## wonders10

Hi ladies,

Haven't been on here much since I frequent the fb group a lot more these days. Glad to hear you are all doing well! Its so crazy how close we are all getting to meeting our babies! I'll be 25 weeks tomorrow and I am anxiously waiting for the results of my glucose screening from yesterday.



Querida87 said:


> I think I'm about 4-6 weeks into this pregnancy, based on the progression of my symptoms. I will be very glad for my prelim scan though, for an ultrasound confirmed EDD. Right now, I'm thinking I'll be due mid-late January..

I hate to be the downer, but I am not really seeing lines on your tests :flower: There is no way a doctor will see you sooner? Especially since you haven't had a true AF since February? Fingers crossed :flower:


----------



## NoRi2014

mamabunny-I like the invites and pics, very cute! I noticed you are in Sandusky...not too far from me! I am in the Toledo area. 

Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## LavenderLove

I'm loving the invites MamaBunny! They just scream fun BBQ! :D


----------



## deductivemom

Yes, adorable invites mamma! And adorable bump pic as usual, also. I am finally starting to have more of an obvious baby bump at 24 weeks (not just an "is she gaining weight or pregnant?" bump).

How was the glucose screening, wonders? I have that in a few weeks and am kindof nervous about it. I've heard the glucose drink is yucky and makes some women feel nauseated. Was it okay for you? Plus, I've heard there is a pretty high false positive rate - I'd really like to avoid a false positive. When do you find out the results?


----------



## MamaBunny2

Omigosh NoRi you sure are close! I was actually looking into a private ultrasound place near you earlier before I have my actual gender scan... called My Little Me in Maumee I believe? I rarely ever travel that way, mostly towards Cleveland if I ever do.

JandJ how have things been for you? I know you were a little down before because things seemed to be at a standstill but I'm sure the excitement's picked up now! I think after the first doctor appointment and hearing the heartbeat things kinda get dull for a bit until you start really growing and feeling kicks and then of course the ultrasound!

I've noticed a lot of excitement lately on my usual threads. Things are really picking up!


----------



## wonders10

deductivemom said:


> How was the glucose screening, wonders? I have that in a few weeks and am kindof nervous about it. I've heard the glucose drink is yucky and makes some women feel nauseated. Was it okay for you? Plus, I've heard there is a pretty high false positive rate - I'd really like to avoid a false positive. When do you find out the results?

The drink wasn't as bad as I was expecting at all. My doctor said I could eat a little before but no carbs. So I had eaten 2 eggs and some water so my stomach wasn't completely empty. I had the orange drink...tasted like really sweet flat orange soda. The worst part was that I had to drink it in 5 minutes and it was hard to chug because it was so sweet. I didn't feel nauseous or anything weird after. My results are in, they are in the doctor's box as of this morning and I am not so patiently waiting for someone to call me!


----------



## deductivemom

Yes, I am worrying about the chugging part too. I am a very slow drinker, especially with anything sweet. Oh well, I'm sure I'll manage :thumbup: Hope you get those results soon! I can't stand knowing results are in on a Friday and no one is telling me what they are.


----------



## wonders10

deductivemom said:


> Yes, I am worrying about the chugging part too. I am a very slow drinker, especially with anything sweet. Oh well, I'm sure I'll manage :thumbup: Hope you get those results soon! I can't stand knowing results are in on a Friday and no one is telling me what they are.

Bad news...I failed :nope: going for the 3-hour on Monday.


----------



## LavenderLove

Oh no wonders! :hugs: I'm a newbie when it comes to the tests - is the 3-hour just a re-test to make sure? If it is I hope that one is a-okay for you!


----------



## JandJPlus1

Wonders i had to do the 3 hour with my son and i ended up being fine and not having gestational diabetes. The 3 hour they make you drink either more of the drink or a more concentrated version of it, then they take your blood every hour for 3 hours. You also have to get your blood taken before hand so they can test your sugar to make sure its not too low to do the test. It sucks and more than likely i will have to do it again this time. I'm going to eat something before going this time though because i didn't last time and the nurse said that could cause a false positive result. So hoping that i don't have it this time around either. 

Mama, I've been good. Feeling lots of kicks and movement. He moves the most in the evenings normally which is kind of a pain because that's when i want to sleep haha. Not much going on on my end. I don't think I'm going to have another baby shower until after the baby is born even though I wanted to avoid that, but really we already have everything we need. I'm still having really bad food aversions sometimes so that isn't really any fun. It seems like if the baby doesn't want something then i definitely cant eat it. I'm pretty proud of the fact that all in all I've only gained one pound so far. Technically i gained 6, but i lost 5 first, so it works out to one. I'm having the same problem as I had with my first in that everyone seems to think that they have a say as to what i decide to do to my sons penis in regards to circumcision so that has been annoying me. Also my mother in law has been a nightmare lately because she just thinks that she deserves to have a say in everything about my children and im just like "eff off lady" because its none of her business, its my child. She actually pretty much accused me of starving my son the other day and then turned around and basically tried to guilt me into changing my mothers day plans because she thinks it is unfair that she doesnt get to spend actual mothers day with my husband. Last time i checked though she has had 20 mothers days with him, this will only be my second. I've just been a little stressed out because of all that and trying to clean my house which is crazy. Haha, oh well. It will pass.


----------



## MamaBunny2

JandJ what is it with MILs?! :shrug: Mine has learned to be more hush hush regarding her first grandchild. I know she's excited, but needed to chill out a bit. I know she's been buying things on Facebook garage sale groups and that's fine. My OH said she's gonna keep things at her house which is fine too but how much does she plan to have our child? My OH's brother lives there with her and has a large pitbull breed so I'm not too keen on my baby being there... along with the fact the his brother and sister (who lives there as well) both smoke weed. That's all I need around my infant... no thanks. We are not having our son circumcized. My oldest son is but since this baby is my OH's biological son I want him to relate to his daddy in that department. Plus, my oldest had issues with his circumcision so I suppose either way you go there's a chance of issues. It's just something I'm going to have to learn more about as far as proper hygiene and care.

Wonders I feel like all my yummy food and dessert posts on Facebook are to blame for all the failed glucose tests! :rofl: Sorry you didn't pass your test... FX your next one is OK! :thumbup:


----------



## Querida87

MamaBunny2 said:


> JandJ what is it with MILs?! :shrug: Mine has learned to be more hush hush regarding her first grandchild. I know she's excited, but needed to chill out a bit. I know she's been buying things on Facebook garage sale groups and that's fine. My OH said she's gonna keep things at her house which is fine too but how much does she plan to have our child? My OH's brother lives there with her and has a large pitbull breed so I'm not too keen on my baby being there... along with the fact the his brother and sister (who lives there as well) both smoke weed. That's all I need around my infant... no thanks. We are not having our son circumcized. My oldest son is but since this baby is my OH's biological son I want him to relate to his daddy in that department. Plus, my oldest had issues with his circumcision so I suppose either way you go there's a chance of issues. It's just something I'm going to have to learn more about as far as proper hygiene and care.
> 
> Wonders I feel like all my yummy food and dessert posts on Facebook are to blame for all the failed glucose tests! :rofl: Sorry you didn't pass your test... FX your next one is OK! :thumbup:

Are you anti-bully breeds?? I love pitbulls; they make wonderful companions, and have been bred to be gentle and loving with people from the breed's beginnings. Some can be hyper if not properly exercised and trained, but it's the same with all dog breeds.


AFM - Happy Mother's Day ladies! I found out that I can no longer eat the dill pickles I have always loved, as I always throw them back up shortly after eating them. And all I ever want anymore is water and chili-cheese fries. :lol: We had Dunkin Donuts for breakfast, then wandered around a nearby flea market. I'm getting a sewing machine in a couple weeks as a late gift from Lalo and the boys. This week starts the official divorce proceedings with the father of my boys. Soon as it's over I get to marry the most wonderful man in the world (IMO)!! Not much longer till my first prenatal appointment!! 5-26


----------



## MamaBunny2

Q I wouldn't say I'm anti bully breeds... more like anti untrained, more prone to danger (because of size), unruly, hyper, large breeds.

Not sure if you caught a much earlier thread of mine, before I got my :bfp:

Maybe a good thing I haven't conceived. Need to vent. Thoughts are welcome.

I've dealt with my OH's dog and have also been around his brother's dog. Both are hyper, jump on people, slobbery and just not something I'm comfortable having around my newborn :nope: More importantly, the issue of drugs in the house. What could happen to my baby, especially if for some reason law enforcement ever became involved? His mom is more than welcome to watch her grandchild at our house but I'm not too keen on our baby being there a whole lot without our supervision.


----------



## JandJPlus1

I wish my mother in law would get the hint and back off a little haha. In the end it's my baby and I'm going to do what I want. And as for the circumcision my husband is circumcised and my first son is circumcised so ultimately this one will be too. My first son is circumcised because his dad is but also because I am prone to UTI's and when I talked to the urologist when I was pregnant they told me that there was a 70% chance of my male children having the same problem but only a 30% chance if we had him circumcised. That made the decision for me because I don't want them to have to suffer like I do. I got so mad once because someone asked me on a page one time if that meant I was going to do the same thing to my daughter if I ever have one because you know it's the same thing to cut her clitoris off. And I'm just like yeah, no it isn't, and on top of that I couldn't reduce her risk of UTI's by doing that. It just really makes me mad, when did decisions about my child's genitals become anyone else's business?


----------



## Querida87

MamaBunny2 said:


> Q I wouldn't say I'm anti bully breeds... more like anti untrained, more prone to danger (because of size), unruly, hyper, large breeds.
> 
> Not sure if you caught a much earlier thread of mine, before I got my :bfp:
> 
> Maybe a good thing I haven't conceived. Need to vent. Thoughts are welcome.
> 
> I've dealt with my OH's dog and have also been around his brother's dog. Both are hyper, jump on people, slobbery and just not something I'm comfortable having around my newborn :nope: More importantly, the issue of drugs in the house. What could happen to my baby, especially if for some reason law enforcement ever became involved? His mom is more than welcome to watch her grandchild at our house but I'm not too keen on our baby being there a whole lot without our supervision.

Got you 100%. I just read the first page and a half of your other thread after seeing it on the until birth page. I completely support you on the no baby at MIL's house issue, on all accounts. I'm glad it's just poor training and hygiene of these particular dogs that make you against them. There is so much breed specific negativity out there..

Jess - both my kids were circumcised by my request in the hospital, despite their father being against it. Circumcision was originally a religious thing, but had become a hygiene and health thing. The possibility of post surgical infection or surgical complications and etc. is extremely low. My friend's three year old had to have a later circumcision bc the foreskin grew over the end of his penis and grew closed. A teacher I had in 8th grade was prone to uti's and her 7yr wasn't circumcised and got a uti and kidney infection and had to have an adult sized scope shoved up his penis, and ended up being circumcised at SEVEN. A lot of grown men I know/know of through comments made by wives/girlfriends/mothers have hygiene based smell issues: they weren't circumcised and they never learned how to pull the foreskin back and properly clean their penises.. I'm pro-circumcision. Those who are opposed are entitled to their opinions, but if they want to try and shove their opinions down my throat, I will happily help them find a better place to shove said opinions, like up their a$$es. :rofl:


----------



## deductivemom

Sorry to hear about the positive result on the glucose screening test, Wonders! Apparently the false positive rate is really high, so I hope that's the case for you. 

I haven't had mine yet (I will in a couple weeks), but everyone I know who has taken it since I got pregnant has had to do the 3-hour test :dohh: I've heard you can avoid a false positive by avoiding carbs the day of the test and possibly testing later in the day, so we'll see if that strategy works for me. Could just be the luck of the draw, though!


----------



## MamaBunny2

JandJ oh my nooooo... I agree chopping off a baby girl's clitoris is so not the same as circumcision!:dohh: I honestly don't have a strong opinion on one side or the other, as like I said my oldest son IS and my youngest will not be.

Agh Q even though I don't have a penis I was sitting here squirming in my chair at work just reading all of that :wacko: Ouch! I have no complaints when it comes to my OH's uncircumsized wonder wand :rofl: and told him he will have to help me with cleaning and caring for our son. I plan to educate myself as much as possible :thumbup:


----------



## macydarling

Have to chime in here. It sounds like a personal problem to me if grown men are having issues keeping their penis clean. My DH is uncircumcised and we have NEVER had any problems like that. It's not a big deal, take a shower everyday like you should anyway and you won't have any problems. If anything, I have seen more problems with circumcision. My friends little boy was circumcised and it was always getting infected and would try to "grow back" so she would regularly have to jam it back into place while he absolutely screamed in pain. So, really you can have issues with either outcome. As far as I'm concerned, I don't have a penis so it really isn't my decision to make. DH isn't so our son won't be either. It seems unnecessary and painful to me anyway but that's just my $.02.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Right macy, my OH has no issues with his whatsoever. He says it's just a matter of proper hygiene... which should be the case for any personal area down there, boy or girl. My oldest son had issues with his foreskin growing back to the shaft and it would tear apart and the urine in his diaper would sting. Oww oww oww!!! I had to use a cotton swab and petroleum jelly around the head/base of his penis during every diaper change to ensure that wouldn't happen anymore.


----------



## wonders10

deductivemom said:


> Sorry to hear about the positive result on the glucose screening test, Wonders! Apparently the false positive rate is really high, so I hope that's the case for you.
> 
> I haven't had mine yet (I will in a couple weeks), but everyone I know who has taken it since I got pregnant has had to do the 3-hour test :dohh: I've heard you can avoid a false positive by avoiding carbs the day of the test and possibly testing later in the day, so we'll see if that strategy works for me. Could just be the luck of the draw, though!

I had my 3-hour test yesterday and will have the results tomorrow or the next day. It's really a sucky test but I'm sure there are worse things to go through while pregnant. My dr told me if I had to eat before the one hour to really limit carbs, like protein only. I had 2 eggs an hour or so before the test first thing in the morning and I failed by 9 points. But if I really do have GD, then it probably wouldn't have mattered either way what I ate.

All this circumcision talk is making me so happy that I am a) not a boy and b) not having a boy! My downstairs hurts just reading this stuff lol.


----------



## macydarling

Good luck with your test Wonders. I've heard the first test isn't very accurate anyway. I know tons of girls who had to do the 3 hour one and passed. I'm sure it was unpleasant though, that drink sounds so yucky. I'm probably going to ask for an alternative to it because I'm sure I will not be able to keep it down.


----------



## wonders10

macydarling said:


> Good luck with your test Wonders. I've heard the first test isn't very accurate anyway. I know tons of girls who had to do the 3 hour one and passed. I'm sure it was unpleasant though, that drink sounds so yucky. I'm probably going to ask for an alternative to it because I'm sure I will not be able to keep it down.

Thanks!

The first drink (50g) was orange flavored and really not that bad other than I only had 5 minutes to drink it.

The second test was 100g and they only had lemon lime. That was tougher as it was way sweeter and grosser in my opinion. My mom suggested a smoothie straw (the thicker ones) and it helped a lot to just chug it down.


----------



## Sass827

Wonders- thank you for reminding me- that was how my test was last pregnancy. This time I only had one drink. At my second blood draw, I asked for my second drink and they looked at me like I was crazy. 
I hope you pass!


----------



## JandJPlus1

I really don't know if I would have circumcised my son if it wasn't for the urinary tract problems, I talked it over with my husband but in the end it was the best decision for our particular circumstances. I'm very happy with the way that my doctor did the incision though, we have had absolutely no problems and he left a lot more skin than most doctors would have, basically just removing the hood which is the part that increases his risk of infections. In the end I'm glad I made that decision and I will do it all over again when this one is born because it really is what is best for my boys. I don't want to have to be like my mom and constantly walk into the bathroom to a bawling child because it hurt and I was too young to understand why.


----------



## JandJPlus1

And as for the glucose screening I have to go next Thursday. I'm dreading it because I feel like I will fail the first one again.


----------



## Sass827

I failed the first and passed the second with both pregnancies. The only major difference is this time had to plan for childcare because 3+ hours in a waiting room is no way doable for my toddler.


----------



## MamaBunny2

24 weeks today and it's my lil man's V-Day! :happydance:

 ​


----------



## wonders10

Happy V-Day!


----------



## wonders10

I passed my 3-hour glucose test! Hooray!!


----------



## JandJPlus1

V-day?


----------



## LavenderLove

Yay wonders! That's awesome! :)

Happy V-Day to you MamaBunny! Such a relief hitting that point I swear. :haha:

Glad to see you're back JandJ! Hope things are going well despite the family drama. V-Day is viability day, or when most hospitals will start treating preemies.


----------



## JandJPlus1

Oh! I understand now. Yay for reaching that point! :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

That's great wonders!

Yeah JandJ, I had NO idea what "V-Day" was until recently. I seen girls posting about it on the Facebook group and was thinking it had to do with celebrating Valentines Day at a different time in other countries or something :dohh: This is my third child and there's SO MUCH I had no idea about?! Before I guess I just knew how the baby was made and that was that :laugh2:

So congrats to you JandJ for hitting V-Day already! :happydance: I read somewhere that baby's chances of survival outside the womb are around 40-70% at 24 weeks and increase 3-4% with each day that passes afterwards :thumbup:


----------



## JandJPlus1

That's exciting! I don't think this little guy is going anywhere for a while but it's always a weight off your chest to realize that they have such good chances of surviving if they were to decide to come out way too early. :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

Had my second volunteer scan today! Baby boy was snoozin' most of the time but did wake for a bit, swinging his hands and feet before falling back to sleep. They were practicing performing a biophysical profile, which is a combination of an ultrasound evaluation with anon-stress test used to evaluate fetal health in the third trimester (I'm still in second tri but I'm just the guinea pig, nothing official). He was laying transverse, with his head at my left and feet at my right side. We got to see his diaphragm moving at some points, which means he's practicing breathing! It was pretty neat!


Spoiler
Arm over head


Knee/leg


Arm with semi-curled hand


Umbilical cord


Arm over head, you can kind of see his mouth and nose


Face, you can see his left eye and his mouth and a chubby left cheek and his chin


Boy parts between thighs




Another one of face, you can sort of see his left eye... and chubby left cheek


This one is my fave - view angled from under his head. You can see his chin, mouth/lips, nose and arms stretched over his head


It's so crazy that he's at a size now where only so much of him will fit into a frame. When I went at 13 weeks, I got pretty much a full body shot. Now just head and arms, only abdomen area or just legs will fit into a frame. 

I go back again Thursday! :dance:


----------



## MamaBunny2

25 weeks today!

​


----------



## MamaBunny2

My additional volunteer scan was again today. My OH got to go with me and baby boy was pretty content in there for the most part but did move around a bit. The students were able to perform their procedures. Like on Tuesday, they were doing an overall scan of my uterus to get an idea of baby's position, monitoring his heart/diaphragm to look for breathing movements visible by seeing his diaphragm move (it moves his stomach so that helps) and this must happen for a consecutive 30 seconds, measuring the largest space of amniotic fluid and today they took measurements of his head. I noticed the measurements were a bit further along than 25+1 but realize that in order to get a more specific size idea they would measure other areas of his body as well. I think one of the students took a measurement of his torso/belly but I don't see it on my CD. 

Head images and measurements:

Spoiler


Misc. images:

Spoiler
Hand stretched out


Face


Face, kind of distorted but I can see his chin and big lips


Leg/foot


Feet


I was invited to come back yet again sometime during my third trimester, as they apparently are having a difficult time getting volunteers... which is crazy to me. Why would you NOT want to take advantage of such an amazing opportunity?!


----------



## JandJPlus1

I can't believe in 4 days I will be in my third trimester. It's crazy. Also less than a month and I finally get my new flooring and my house painted and then I can start changing around the boys room so it can accommodate baby and big brother!


----------



## MamaBunny2

26 weeks! Final week of second tri!

 ​


----------



## MamaBunny2

JandJ I do believe you ARE in third tri!

1st - weeks 1-13
2nd - weeks 14-26
3rd - weeks 27-39+​


----------



## deductivemom

Yes, I've seen 3rd trimester start at 27 or 28 weeks - guess they still can't really decide how to break up 40 weeks into 3 parts! I will count starting at 28 weeks since that's what my doc's office does, but so exciting how far we've come! Plus I heard babies at 27 weeks have a 90% survival rate if born prematurely. Amazing.

Anyone heard anything from Querida? I think she had an appointment sometime around now.

P.S. How did the glucose test go, JandJ? I just had my 1-hour test today and waiting to find out if I need the 3-hour one. Hoping it's not necessary.


----------



## JandJPlus1

I go by week 28 because that's what my doctor goes by. And the glucose test sucked which I knew it would but I won't know if I failed it and need to take the 3 hour one until my next doctors appointment on June 3rd. :(


----------



## MamaBunny2

I was wondering about Que too? I think her appointment was a couple of days ago...

My 26 week appointment was yesterday. I gained 9lbs for a total of 31lbs so far :wacko: My belly is measuring a week ahead at 27cm. I don't feel like I've gained that much :shrug: My doctor was worried, saying I always do great with my pregnancies just to watch my salt intake. Baby moved from last week's transverse position to head down! He was snoozin' so the doctor was able to get a clear heartbeat this time. I got for my glucose test in two weeks... not looking forward to the needle :nope:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RZWeHufcP8​


----------



## deductivemom

Still waiting on my glucose test results - supposed to hear back tomorrow or Monday :thumbup:

Not a medical opinion of course, but you look great Mama so maybe that's just the right amount of weight gain for this pregnancy at this point! :hugs: The nurse finally noticed at my last appointment that I was gaining faster than they expected (about 25 pounds so far at 27 weeks), but I am trying not to stress about it. Baby is measuring right where she's supposed to be and I feel like it's pretty much all been belly. This is my first, so I don't have a pattern, but maybe I just grow the most during second trimester. I am focusing on being healthy and eating when me and the nugget are hungry.

Oh, and can't wait to get more info on baby's position again. They couldn't tell at my 27 week whether she was head up or down - I think down based on movement but would like to know with more certainty. Hope everyone else is having a happy Friday!


----------



## deductivemom

Well, got my 1-hour results back. I failed :dohh: Looks like I have to go in next week for the 3-hour. Bummer. Hoping it's just a false positive - seems like everyone I know has had one so far this pregnancy.


----------



## wonders10

deductivemom said:


> Well, got my 1-hour results back. I failed :dohh: Looks like I have to go in next week for the 3-hour. Bummer. Hoping it's just a false positive - seems like everyone I know has had one so far this pregnancy.

I was so upset when I failed mine but I did pass the 3 hour! Good luck!


----------



## JandJPlus1

I have my appointment tomorrow so I finally get to find out if I failed my glucose test. I have a feeling I probably did though.


----------



## MamaBunny2

27 weeks today and hellooo third tri!

 ​


----------



## deductivemom

Any word on your glucose test, JandJ? I had my 3-hour this morning - it wasn't very fun but could have been worse. Just hoping the results turn out to be normal! I should know in a day or two (if they call, I know it's not good news...)


----------



## JandJPlus1

I failed my glucose test as I thought I would. The highest number you are allowed to have without taking the 3 hour is below a 7.8, I had a 7.8 Haha. So they have to send me in. I go on Friday to do that. And I'm anemic as well. My iron level is a 10. Normal is 12-75 but they want you in like the 30's. I've been on an iron supplement for almost a month now.


----------



## Sass827

Are you a vegitarian?


----------



## JandJPlus1

Most definitely not haha. I just have terrible iron absorption while pregnant.


----------



## deductivemom

Sorry about the glucose result and the anemia, JandJ! At least you know both of those are totally common experiences during pregnancy :hugs: Did you have a high result on your 1-hour with your last pregnancy? I would think that makes it more likely this time around too.

My iron levels were a bit low based on my last test, but it doesn't seem like it's low enough for them to suggest supplements. If it makes you feel any better, I was just looking into the issue and apparently low iron after the midway point in pregnancy isn't really associated with any bad outcomes even though they still like to supplement you if they discover it (e.g., https://jn.nutrition.org/content/130/2/443S.full). Apparently it's normal for your iron to go down some as your blood volume expands to provide for baby.

Oh, and good news on my 3 hour glucose test - I passed with excellent results! Guess my body just really didn't care for the 1-hour, despite my attempts to do everything "right" beforehand. Happy to know everything is okay :happydance: Hope your 3-hour goes well, JandJ!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Not looking forward to mine next week :nope: I absolutely hate needles... but the worst part is the fasting! I am gonna pack a buffet of food to take with me to work afterwards :toothpick:


----------



## JandJPlus1

Yes I failed the first one with my son as well. I had a 7.9 so almost the same result. I'm just hoping of the 3 hour is high that they will actually call me and not just wait until my next appointment on June 17th.


----------



## JandJPlus1

Oh and for me having low iron is dangerous because there is still a chance I will have to have a c-section and if they let it stay low than I will bleed too much and have to get blood transfusions. My baby could also be born anemic if they let it stay too low too long. :(


----------



## Sass827

I've never heard of low iron in pregnancy. Guess you learn something everyday! I guess I did go like 3/4 months where I felt like all I wanted was red meat all the time. Is there a way to help your body absorb it more easily? I have heard it's better to get nutrients from foods vs vitamins. Some argue vitamins can just get peed out and never get absorbed. :(


----------



## JandJPlus1

There's nothing they can do past what they are already doing. I'm already on a high iron diet and drink lots of vitamin c to help with absorption. My body just doesn't like it. If it doesn't improve within the next couple of weeks I have to get an iv iron supplement near the end, same as with my son.


----------



## NoRi2014

Hope everyone is doing well! 

Question for those of you doing the open house style shower (co-ed).....when are you planning on opening gifts? I have heard that people put a specific time on the invitation so that if people want to be there for it they can or I have also heard of people just opening as guests arrive. What do you think is the best option? 


I failed my 1 hr glucose screen but passed the 3 hr:happydance: 

Decided to post some bump pics today....everyone keeps saying I am so huge (such a compliment:cry:).....I can't help the way I carry babies I guess.
 



Attached Files:







downsized_0609151622.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 2









downsized_0609151625b.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## JandJPlus1

Nori with my son I just opened presents whenever haha. I opened them all at once but I didn't have a specific time. And I'm probably the same size as you so I wouldn't worry about what people say.


----------



## JandJPlus1

My belly pictures from 28 weeks. I look like poop but you can see.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## JandJPlus1

Sorry my iPad only lets me do one at a time.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## JandJPlus1

Last one. This one is my favourite.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sass827

I opened mine all at once with no announced time. I wouldn't add that time restriction to myself. Just relax and have fun!


----------



## MamaBunny2

28 weeks today!

 ​
3D volunteer ultrasound this afternoon then our second birthing class this evening! Scheduled my glucose screening for tomorrow morning...


----------



## deductivemom

Good luck on ultrasound today and glucose screening tomorrow, Mama! I have my 30 week appointment next week - hoping they can start giving me some news about the baby's position :happydance: I am pretty sure she is head down but that's about all I can guess - can't feel any baby parts from the outside (neither could the nurse at my appointment a couple of weeks ago). 

As for shower plans, I agree with everyone that it would probably be hard to set a specific time to open gifts. If you want everyone to see you open their gift, it could be fine to open gifts as people arrive, though. I am more stressed about what activities to have (or not have), than I am about the gift part. Anyone have fun ideas for what you're going to do at your baby shower?


----------



## MamaBunny2

It's a fun idea to do Baby Shower Bingo, where you open all the gifts and everyone has a Bingo board with baby items listed and they mark each item on their board til they win! We aren't doing that, just throwing names into a jar of people that bring diapers and having a drawing for a gift card.


----------



## NoRi2014

Thanks! 

I think we will just go with the flow and see what happens :) 

We are doing a couple activities if people want to participate...having the guest pick a letter of the alphabet and drawing a picture that represents the letter. Then we will put it all together for a book for baby to teach the ABC's. 
The other ones are a surprise by the people throwing the shower :)

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Omigosh NoRi that ABC book is such a cute idea! I'm afraid as to what some of OH's friends may draw depending on what letter they get... it'd be pretty comical and something OH and I could look back on at least if we weren't able to show our son (until he's much older lol)


----------



## JandJPlus1

30 weeks. I'm pretty sure this is about as big as I got with my son. Haha.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## JandJPlus1

The other picture.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MamaBunny2

Aww cute bump JandJ!!! I love seeing photos with bumps _and_ faces


----------



## LavenderLove

Aww looking good JandJ! :D

Had my shower over the weekend and that went well! Lots of clothes and goodies! I've got to get thank-you cards out now for everyone.

I also did my glucose test today, finally. I actually didn't mind the sugar drink at all and that went smoothly so now I'm just hoping for good results!

Hope everyone is doing well! :flower:


----------



## MamaBunny2

*29 weeks today!* 

 ​
I am really getting nervous as I realize that I only have at least a good 9 weeks before I become a waddling time bomb :wacko: My ankles are swelling quite a bit. Never had that before.


----------



## NoRi2014

Cute pic Mamabunny!

How is everyone doing? I can't complain...all is well, other than swollen feet today. I have them propped up on a box under my desk:thumbup: 

We started our birthing classes last night. It is sinking in that in roughly 10-11 weeks we will be parents. So much to do yet! We have been trying to move boxes a little at a time and hopefully one of my friends will be able to help me get some things unpacked this weekend as hubby continues to renovate and get the remaining rooms ready!! tick tock tick tock lol 

I have my next dr visit this Friday, hopefully I didn't gain too much weight this time!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Just saw this article on BnB:

Is It Cruel to Pierce Your Baby's Ears?

An excerpt from the article:

_It is a form of child cruelty, she writes on the petition. Severe pain and fear is inflicted upon infants unnecessarily. It serves no purpose other than to satisfy the parents vanity. Other forms of physically harming children are illegal  this should be no different._

Wouldn't circumcision be categorized as such, as well?


----------



## deductivemom

Had my 30-week appointment yesterday. Definitely feeling the due date approaching now! I asked my midwife about the baby's position and she really didn't seem too interested in it (too early she thought), but also she wasn't really able to tell the position at all still. We figured out baby was on the right side at the moment because of where the heartbeat was located, but she couldn't feel the head anywhere. 

Anyone have more success with caregivers determining baby's location at this stage? For those with previous experience, when should I expect the head and baby's position to be more clear? Keep in mind I have some extra padding, although not a massive amount :winkwink:


----------



## MamaBunny2

At my 26 week appointment with my doctor, he determined baby boy was head down with his back along my left side and feet over on my right just by feeling around before he used the doppler. At my most recent volunteer ultrasound, he was still in the same position at 28 weeks.


----------



## Sass827

Once I got a little further along with my first, I could usually find her spine so I knew what side she was on. 
This time I have a little less padding so I can see the bulk of her. It's hard to tell head from tush but it's easier to tell foot kicks from finger moves.


----------



## NoRi2014

How is everyone doing?

I am doing okay, other than the normal swollen feet and feeling dizzy

Our 3d/4d ultra sound didn't turn out very well since baby was sleeping and did not want to wake up for us. I even drank orange juice before we went. Tech said baby is head down, lots of hair and was sleeping basically folded in half lol We saw 4d images of legs and arms....she verified HR @138. They will do a re scan in about 4 weeks, she said baby will be too big to fold in half at that point so we should be able to get some good pictures. Dr apt fri went well, HR 140, I have gained 24 lbs and am measuring right on track for 30 weeks.

Here is my 30 week bump picture...def all belly..not sure where the growth over the next 10 weeks is going to go
 



Attached Files:







downsized_0623151724.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sass827

I feel the same- how can we get any bigger? And not just bigger but that baby is going to be doubling in size?! Crazy!
I'm guessing your having a boy nori. ;)


----------



## NoRi2014

Most of our friends and family have guessed boy as well....must be because of the way I am carrying?? Any baby dreams I have had have all been boy also.....


----------



## deductivemom

31 weeks here now. Starting to feel some shortness of breath and having acid reflux (no room in there for food anymore!) but otherwise still doing well. Able to sleep still, thank goodness. 

Sass, I think I can tell feet from hands but since this is my first I'm not super confident. Some movements feel fluttery and others much more forceful, but since those sensations are always in different places it's hard for me to be sure it's not just where it's happening rather than what body part. Anyhow, I think she's head down but am somewhat disappointed I haven't gotten any confirmation from my midwives. I'll keep asking - at least that's one nice thing about having millions of appointments from now on :thumbup:

Anyone else just recently started measuring large? I had been measuring just about 1cm ahead (within the usual range), but at my last appointment I was 3cm ahead suddenly (33cm at 30 weeks). My midwife put it down to probably a somewhat large baby (which would not surprise me at all given the typical size of newborns in my family) but just wondering if anyone else is having the same experience? My weight gain has really slowed so I don't think that's it.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I measured 1cm ahead at my last prenatal appointment. Baby has been measuring ahead since my very first volunteer scan at 12 weeks. EVen at my anatomy scan around 21 weeks, the tech asked me if I had any other scans because baby was measuring big. Since I failed my GD test (I got for the 3 hour this Saturday) I'm hoping I don't had GD and he's going to be a big headed, chunky boy... And I'm also afraid that if he is indeed bigger that I might have trouble delivering vaginally and wind up with a CS or my doctor may want to induce me to avoid that. I'll take the induction over higher risk of CS but still... I always have to worry over something. Anxious to see what I measure next week at my appointment.


----------



## deductivemom

Good luck on the 3-hr GD test, Mama! I had to do that one too, but my results turned out completely normal. Try not to let them worry you with the big baby talk - the ultrasound measures of fetal size are only approximate (they can be off by at least a pound either way at term) and plus a woman's pelvis is much more accommodating than people give it credit for!

At least with my body shape (and solid "childbearing" hips :winkwink:), I think there ought to be plenty of room for a hefty little one to come out! I just hope my practitioners don't get too antsy about her size if I continue to measure large and try to intervene unnecessarily.


----------



## MamaBunny2

My one friend said "the third child wreaks havoc on your body" and that seems to hold true in my case :sad1: Though, I am thankful thus far because I know it could be much worse! So many new experiences with this pregnancy and even though my hips definitely widen and have accommodated my previous two children to deliver vaginally... I'm worried still because of that whole "third child" thing. I was my mom's third and her biggest and she had to have a CS because I wouldn't fit through her pelvic cavity! :dohh: Of course OH is all proud with the possibility that he is going to have a big, chucnky boy but I'm like :saywhat: helloooo you do realize this boy has to come out somehow, right?!


----------



## Sass827

The measurements are so not accurate. Don't let them get you worried.


----------



## amandadchan

Havent been on this thread in forever :) 32 weeks in,Not too much longer to go now :) after losing three babies early on I think this is my miracle child!! I'm.so excited I've never been a mother before and can't wait for this experience. My step- sister lost her little one at 20 weeks along like two months ago and my aunt lost her little one at 35 weeks along one month ago.Even tho a lot of bad things have happened to people I know I think me and Abigail will make it. Hope everyone is doing ok!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Sunday was our Baby-Q and considering the constant rain and flooding we had the day prior, the weather wasn't terrible... just a bit windy. Overall we definitely lucked out, considering we were originally going to have the shower on Saturday :wacko:



Spoiler
      

The best part of the day, along with sharing it with close family and friends, was seeing OH's face light up as he opened the gifts. I let him do it all, as the shower really was intended for him. We got some very nice things and the nursery is starting to slowly fill up.



Spoiler
 

Waiting on a crib replacement part and the bedding is scheduled to arrive this week. OH and I will use money and gift cards we got from the shower to purchase additional items we still need :thumbup:


----------



## MamaBunny2

31 weeks today!

 ​


----------



## deductivemom

Finally got more information about baby's position today at 32 weeks. She is snuggled in head down :happydance:, currently with her back on my left side. She was snoozing through the appointment. Oh, and this time I was not measuring large at all - right at 32cm. Don't know if she just changed positions or if it was a difference in measurement strategy between midwives. Either way, good to know she's probably not TOO giant in there :)

Oh, and we had my baby shower this weekend. I think it was someone on here who suggested making pages from a baby alphabet book as a party activity - we did that and it was a big hit. Plus, what a great keepsake it will make!

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## NoRi2014

Nice pictures mamabunny! you look so cute.

We had our first shower (mostly my family/friends-the one for his family is not for another week and a half...our families live about an hr apart, so it seemed best to do 2 showers) this weekend also-I worked on organizing everything Sunday. The carpet is supposed to be installed in roughly 2 weeks, so once it's in, we can officially fill the nursery with everything :) We did the ABC book and it was so much fun to see the pictures everyone drew!! We are going to make it into a book and hubby also suggested scanning each page in to make an electronic version-like print it at Walgreens or wherever. (he works in IT, so it's kind of his thing lol)

I am feeling pretty good overall-although I have noticed an increase in soreness in my hips...but feel like I am just growing growing growing-there were a few people at the shower that felt the need to comment how big they think I am...that was slightly disappointing:cry: You would think that especially at the shower, people would keep their opinions to themselves-but whatever I guess. 
I am having a baby in 8-9 weeks people, c'mon!!!

Hope everyone is doing well and having a good week!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

*32 weeks today!*

 ​


----------



## deductivemom

Haven't seen any posts in a while. How is everyone doing? The big day just gets closer and closer! 

I've been having more Braxton Hicks contractions (or at least noticing them more) and get short of breath easily, but otherwise everything is still pretty much normal here. Going in for my 34 week appointment this week - can't believe I'm only a few weeks away from full term :happydance:

I expect to hear about some babies starting to arrive on here any time now!


----------



## MamaBunny2

I had a huge burst of productivity while OH was at work over the entire weekend! I routered out hinge spaces, cut out knob and bolt spaces and installed two slab doors, sanded and painted some touch ups on the wall, hung some drywall and corner bead and slapped a coat of mud over it all, installed some casing and baseboard and textured the ceiling :bodyb:

It looks much better now compared to before photos (left) and we are SO CLOSE to being done with EVERYTHING :happydance:

 ​
We have basically renovated a big chunk of our house - all three bedrooms upstairs, created a fourth bedroom downstairs for us and completing the room just outside our new bedroom (shown above) which will serve as a nice little media room with our recliner, computer desk, TV/monitor on the wall. When our LO is up at night, one of us can simply get him out of his bassinet and take him to the recliner to feed and rock to sleep without disturbing anyone else :thumbup:

I have mini panic attacks whenever I think of how close D-Day is approaching... Like, tomorrow I'll be 33 weeks along and 49 freakin' days or less until we meet our son :wacko: Ahhhhh, another panic attack...


----------



## JandJPlus1

Hey guys sorry I haven't been around. I got diagnosed with GD at 30 weeks and it's been a roller coaster since then. Plus we were renovating our house and had to stay at my in laws for 3 weeks, that was fun.. Not. Only a few more weeks to go for me! Baby was measuring really big, like I was measuring at 36 weeks when I was only 32. But now he has slowed down again. I grew one cm in 2 weeks so my doctor is confident that my sugar levels are in check with everything that I am doing. Have to have an ultrasound on the 4th though to see just how big he is, if it's nothing to crazy then I get to go ahead with my plan to try a vbac, but if he's huge he has to come out by c-section right away due to my scar tissue. So there is anywhere from 2.5-5 weeks until I will meet my baby boy! So excited!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

34 weeks today!

 ​


----------



## CormacksGirl

Hi ladies don't think I've seen this thread before! I am now 37+4 and due on 8th August!

Got most of babies washing done and finish up work on Friday!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Hi Cormacks :hi: Wow you are SO CLOSE to D-day!


----------



## deductivemom

Welcome, Cormacks! Things have slowed down a bit on this board, but it's been going on since all of us got our BFPs in December/January. Can't wait to hear about the arrival of some new little ones - sounds like you might be one of the first!

Getting my tdap vaccination today. It would be really nice if my practice offered it at one of my visits...instead I have to take off more work and visit a GP just to get it :dohh: Tried going to one of those pharmacy clinics this weekend but my insurance wouldn't pay for it, boo!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Another expecting mommy posted a thread regarding a personally previously used car seat that doesn't expire until 2018... but they had stored out in their shed for 3 years and they live in an area with temps reaching up to 124F. Her OB brought up the concern of the plastic durability.

I decided to do a little research for my own curiosity and knowledge and found this article:

Why Car Seats Expire: Details to Keep Your Child Safe​
Here's an excerpt from the article:



> Materials deteriorate over time, especially plastic. Ever left a plastic toy shovel in the sun and see how it gets bleached, becomes brittle, or even cracked? The plastic that makes up your seat will do the same and weaken over time, especially if left in hot or very cold cars. Even in the best conditions, plastic just doesn't have a great lifespan. The harness can also develop elasticity that could allow more movement of your child's body than is safe, even when they're buckled in right. So car seat manufacturers take into account the average use and put that to the test to see approximately how much deterioration a seat can handle before it might have flaws that could risk your child's life.


OH's mom has a used seat she must have purchased off a garage sale site on Facebook. After reading this, I'm going to share the info with him and my new concerns as no one would know how or where the seat was stored and for how long, even if it's a current model.

Just wanted to pass this along to you all. I'd never have thought about it, just the expiration date.


----------



## CormacksGirl

MamaBunny2 said:


> Hi Cormacks :hi: Wow you are SO CLOSE to D-day!

Hi hun! 

I am so impressed with all you've got done! Takes me to summon the energy to tidy up! Must get my finger out so we can fit all the baby's stuff in! I'm wanting to get all his stuff down from the loft this Saturday but need to make room first! 

Got a feeling this little guy will make me wait!


----------



## CormacksGirl

:coffee:


deductivemom said:


> Welcome, Cormacks! Things have slowed down a bit on this board, but it's been going on since all of us got our BFPs in December/January. Can't wait to hear about the arrival of some new little ones - sounds like you might be one of the first!
> 
> Getting my tdap vaccination today. It would be really nice if my practice offered it at one of my visits...instead I have to take off more work and visit a GP just to get it :dohh: Tried going to one of those pharmacy clinics this weekend but my insurance wouldn't pay for it, boo!

Hi hun! I'm hoping to go near my due date!:thumbup:

Just a word of warning about your jab you will probably have a sore arm for a few days just moving it will be sore! After that it will hurt only when touched for about a week. :hugs:


----------



## MamaBunny2

I was SO terrified of getting the tDap vaccine. Figured my arm would hurt terribly. I was so worked up I made the nurse nervous! Didn't hurt a bit getting it and nothing at all afterwards :dohh:


----------



## deductivemom

Thanks, ladies! I don't mind needles too much, so I wasn't really nervous but I have been having a sore arm the last couple of days. Luckily they stuck me on my right side so it doesn't hurt when I'm lying on my left like I usually do. At least hopefully it helps keep the little bean healthy whenever she decides to arrive.

And I expect to go close to or after my due date too, cormack! Babies in my family tend to arrive in their own sweet time :thumbup: But I'm still hoping to be prepared - we could always be surprised.


----------



## SparklesHeart

Hello everyone! Thought i would stick my head in and say hello! Am due Sept 1st and my 3 children were all late, but after the midwife told me the baby is engaged and she predicts an August baby I'm trying to get used to the idea! 
As much as I would like to be done soon, I want a Sept baby!!


----------



## CormacksGirl

deductivemom said:


> Thanks, ladies! I don't mind needles too much, so I wasn't really nervous but I have been having a sore arm the last couple of days. Luckily they stuck me on my right side so it doesn't hurt when I'm lying on my left like I usually do. At least hopefully it helps keep the little bean healthy whenever she decides to arrive.
> 
> And I expect to go close to or after my due date too, cormack! Babies in my family tend to arrive in their own sweet time :thumbup: But I'm still hoping to be prepared - we could always be surprised.

My first turned up the day before his due date no warning or anything! The first sign of labour was my waters breaking at 4am on the Sunday morning, he didn't make his grand entrance until 3:14pm on the Monday after a looooooong 35hrs!:dohh:

This time I think I'm having braxton hicks but nothing major! Just hope he doesn't go too late as my ds1 starts School on the 18th August:dohh:


----------



## CormacksGirl

SparklesHeart said:


> Hello everyone! Thought i would stick my head in and say hello! Am due Sept 1st and my 3 children were all late, but after the midwife told me the baby is engaged and she predicts an August baby I'm trying to get used to the idea!
> As much as I would like to be done soon, I want a Sept baby!!

Welcome hun!:flower:

One thing I've learned is that babies work to their own schedule!

I want an August baby, purely for my Gran's benefit (she passed away 3yrs ago) but she always said out of the entire year, between her own kids, grand kids, great grand kids and great great grand kids she never had an August birthday! So hopefully this little guy will be her August baby!:happydance:


----------



## SparklesHeart

Thanks cormacksgirl.

Aww that's so sweet, hope you get your Aug baby!


----------



## JandJPlus1

Welcome Cormacksgirl and SparklesHeart.


----------



## JandJPlus1

Just a few of my favourite pics from my maternity/Family shoot at 34.5 ish weeks. 
1/4
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 63.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## JandJPlus1

2/4
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 62.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## JandJPlus1

3/4
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## JandJPlus1

And my absolute favourite. 
4/4
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 65.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## JandJPlus1

Also I wanted to share this because it gets me every time.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 65.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SparklesHeart

Awww, ok I'm welling up now!!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Super cute photos! My maternity session is next Thursday at 36 weeks. I have NO idea what to wear :shrug: It'll be outside as well.


----------



## JandJPlus1

I wish now that I had worn a long sleeved shirt haha. It was windy and kind of chilly. The wind was the worst part of it because my hair kept getting in my face!


----------



## MamaBunny2

We went shopping yesterday evening and this is what we got...



L-R is mine, DD, OH and DS. I was wanting a long length dress but the shorter one isn't terrible. I did find one in a similar color online and went ahead and ordered it in two sizes as I have no idea what would fit me best. 

https://media.kohls.com.edgesuite.net/is/image/kohls/2067334_Deep_Sea?wid=500&hei=500&op_sharpen=1 https://media.kohls.com.edgesuite.net/is/image/kohls/2067334_ALT2?wid=500&hei=500&op_sharpen=1

Hoping it arrives before next Wednesday evening but if not at least I found _something_ to wear. I also got a navy blue floral print blouse to wear and OH got a white polo shirt we can change into for some photos of just him and I. I hope the photos turn out nice...


----------



## MamaBunny2

*35 weeks today!*

 
​Honestly, I think TheBump.com is full of sh*t. A coconut? Come on, really?! I beg to differ... it feels like there's a Tonka truck in there. 35 more days to go... I'm excited, anxious, nervous and stressing out!


----------



## CormacksGirl

MamaBunny2 said:


> *35 weeks today!*
> 
> 
> ​Honestly, I think TheBump.com is full of sh*t. A coconut? Come on, really?! I beg to differ... it feels like there's a Tonka truck in there. 35 more days to go... I'm excited, anxious, nervous and stressing out!

That's one BIG coconut!:haha: sorry I shouldn't laugh!

Just been to my last midwife appointment before due date and baby is only 1/5th engage so heading in the right direction!:thumbup: been told all my checks were text book!:happydance: she also confirmed I'm having braxton hicks although they are very eratic and have no pattern to them!:happydance:


----------



## MamaBunny2

I know, right?! TheBump has no idea on accurate proportions :dohh:


----------



## JandJPlus1

Kind of like I supposedly have a honey dew melon in there. Lol.


----------



## MamaBunny2

35 week doctor appointment yesterday - gained 2lbs since my last visit 2 weeks ago. I've been gaining a pound a week regularly now and am at a 43lb gain so far overall. Just about to my estimated "goal" gain of 50lbs :happydance: (30 with DS1, 40 with DD and assumed around 50 with this one) My doctor said he isn't worried about me, as I always have "textbook pregnancies" and go back down in weight afterwards without a prob :blush: Belly measured spot on at 35. Got the Group B swab done... it tickled :laugh2: Then my doctor did the internal exam which was a little uncomfortable. He was feeling around then suddenly goes "annnnd THERE'S the head. Right. There. Wow." He told me no dilation, no effacement and that is rare for a third baby. Not sure if he was referring to baby's head location, the fact that I'm not dilated or anything or a combo of both :shrug: Next appointment is in a week and OH will get to join me. He's anxious and said he will have a lot of questions for the doctor. I got in bed last night and OH was pawing at me, which was odd because he hasn't been very playful or initiative of fooling around as of late but made me feel good he was interested. Then he told me I'd feel really good... and *start contracting more* to help the baby come sooner :growlmad: :dohh: Ugh! So _that's_ his motive! Men, I swear... :rofl:


----------



## JandJPlus1

My husband is the exact same! He wants to get busy all the time right now and he had little to no interest before so either I smell really good or something or he just really wants this baby out lol. My doc Appointment yesterday went well other than I am measuring ahead again. I was at a 40! Yikes! He said that it's still within the range of normal big though so I should just prepare myself to push out a large baby haha. Getting excited for my ultrasound on Tuesday but also kind of hoping I will go into labour before then. I have a blocked milk duct and as of Saturday I get the go ahead to start using my pump to unclog it. Until then I just have to put cream on it because he wants me to make it to 37 weeks and is worried the nipple stimulation from the pump will put me into full blown labour because I have been cramping and contracting on an off for almost a week now. Getting so impatient to meet my little man!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Wow JandJ you very well may have a large, healthy baby! Nothing wrong with that at all!

I got my breast pump yesterday, a Medela Pump In Style Advanced Starter Set. 



I was too excited and wasn't going to but... I had to try it! OH tried first on his hairy man nipple :rofl: Then I did and holy cow...



Wasn't expecting that, just maybe a few drips. It was over the course of about 10 minutes. The first two minutes is the Stimulation Phase, where it pumps a bit faster to encourage the milk to flow. Then it turns into the Expression Phase, where it pumps at a slower, steady pace as the milk flows into the bottle(s). Colostrum kept coming out but I decided to stop, as I didn't feel it was necessary or ideal to be pumping anything right now... plus I've been cramping and contracting lately as well and afraid of encouraging pre-term labor. But I'm super pleased with the pump and excited to try nursing our LO when he comes. It's kind of reassuring that even if breastfeeding doesn't go well at first, I can likely still pump colostrum for him and then milk when it comes in while continuing to work on latch, etc.


----------



## NoRi2014

Hi ladies, just wanted to check in-hope everyone is doing well :) 
35 Week apt went well, she will do the Group B swab next week and I will start the non stress test, growth scans next week as well. She says I am measuring right on track, so that's good :)


Thought I would share a few photos we had done on our "babymoon".....but apparently the files are too large :wacko::wacko:


----------



## deductivemom

Glad to see so much activity on here the last week! I'll be going for my 36 week appointment this week - GBS test is the main thing I'll be eager to hear about, but also curious about engagement. It definitely seems like baby has been dropping down lower and lower in the last couple of weeks, although I don't have the feeling there's a bowling ball between my legs yet so there's probably still room for her to keep moving down. 

Feeling a bit sheepish about weighing in today - after most of the third trimester gaining a pound every two weeks I may be up 6 pounds since my appointment 2 weeks ago :blush: I think a lot of that is water weight since it seems to go up and down at random, but still...I'll just try to focus on maintaining those healthy habits! It won't be long, ladies :happydance:


----------



## deductivemom

MamaBunny2 said:


> Wow JandJ you very well may have a large, healthy baby! Nothing wrong with that at all!
> 
> I got my breast pump yesterday, a Medela Pump In Style Advanced Starter Set.
> 
> 
> 
> I was too excited and wasn't going to but... I had to try it! OH tried first on his hairy man nipple :rofl: Then I did and holy cow...
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't expecting that, just maybe a few drips. It was over the course of about 10 minutes. The first two minutes is the Stimulation Phase, where it pumps a bit faster to encourage the milk to flow. Then it turns into the Expression Phase, where it pumps at a slower, steady pace as the milk flows into the bottle(s). Colostrum kept coming out but I decided to stop, as I didn't feel it was necessary or ideal to be pumping anything right now... plus I've been cramping and contracting lately as well and afraid of encouraging pre-term labor. But I'm super pleased with the pump and excited to try nursing our LO when he comes. It's kind of reassuring that even if breastfeeding doesn't go well at first, I can likely still pump colostrum for him and then milk when it comes in while continuing to work on latch, etc.

BTW, wow what a lot of colostrum you were able to express! I got my free breast pump from insurance and did try it out but couldn't really get much colostrum to come out - it just appeared on my nipples but that was about it. Hope I can still express it if that's needed for some reason!


----------



## JandJPlus1

MamaBunny, I have the same breast pump and I love it. I bought the swing one first thinking I wouldn't need a double pump but then ended up getting the double haha. I've been cramping and contracting lots but so far nothing exciting. I'm super excited for my ultrasound tomorrow but pretty worried they will tell me Wednesday that it's time for him to come out. I guess we will have to wait and see. As for the colostrum, you were lucky to be able to express that haha. I didn't get anything what so ever until the third day after my son was born. I have to pump every day right now just to try to work out my clogged milk duct but I still don't get anything out.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I was super excited and want to keep pumping! :laugh2: But I know I should wait until after baby is born and even then I should focus on allowing him to nurse on demand as opposed to pumping. But I'm super anxious to do it again!


----------



## Mummy2b88

Hey ladies, 

I hope it's ok for me to join in. I'm being induced on the 17th August due to GD and I'm getting pretty scared. This is my first baby. I am hoping for a fast induction, the thought of hanging around for a day or 2 doesn't sound much fun haha. I wish you ladies all the luck for smooth deliveries.


----------



## MamaBunny2

36 WEEKS TODAY :shock:

 ​
It was a makeup-free morning, as I left my bag at work :dohh: Doctor appointment this afternoon and maternity photos this evening.


----------



## deductivemom

Welcome Mummy2b! I'm sorry to hear you are anxious about induction - I know I wouldn't want to hear that either, but I'm sure you will be so happy once baby arrives :happydance: Have your medical practitioners recommended you do anything to improve your odds of a successful induction? I'm not a medical expert or anything, but my practice recommends Evening Primrose Oil (EPO) capsules (4500mg per day total) and Red Raspberry Leaf Tea after 36 weeks to prepare the cervix and uterus for successful labor. I've looked into the evidence for both and although they're not studied as thoroughly as they should be there are a few studies that suggest positive effects. In particular, one study found that taking EPO for a week improved women's Bishop's score (https://www.ajog.org/article/S0002-9378(06)01323-8/fulltext), which would definitely be a bonus if you do have to be induced. 

JandJ, let us know what they say after your ultrasound today!


----------



## MamaBunny2

I had to...

 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:​


----------



## Mummy2b88

Thank-you deductivemom :-D I will look into those and other ways too. I do have my last midwife appointment tomorrow. I can ask her to see if anything can help.


----------



## CormacksGirl

MamaBunny2 said:


> I had to...
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:​

OMG! You brave woman! I would never dream of posting photos like that. Mind you I never had the FANTASTIC body like yours before pregnancy maybe that's why! You still look fantastic in a bikini now!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Aww thanks, I defo don't look the same but keep laughing at myself every time I see these photos :rofl: It's crazy how my body has changed!


----------



## CormacksGirl

Think something might be happening! I'm either having strong braxton hicks or mild contraction's! They are few and far between but they are a little painful! Eeeeek


----------



## JandJPlus1

The ultrasound went great! He is breathing lots and doing great he is big though. Like already 7 lbs 8 oz according to the ultrasound! My doc doesn't have Ny concerns though and today at my appointment I was a whole finger dilated and he was able to do a membrane sweep and now I believe I am showing the beginning signs of labour! Eek! I so hope that this is it, I want to meet my baby boy so bad. It could still just be false labour but I have this funny feeling it's not. We will have to see. :)


----------



## CormacksGirl

JandJPlus1 said:


> The ultrasound went great! He is breathing lots and doing great he is big though. Like already 7 lbs 8 oz according to the ultrasound! My doc doesn't have Ny concerns though and today at my appointment I was a whole finger dilated and he was able to do a membrane sweep and now I believe I am showing the beginning signs of labour! Eek! I so hope that this is it, I want to meet my baby boy so bad. It could still just be false labour but I have this funny feeling it's not. We will have to see. :)

Sounds promising hun good luck! Hope you meet your boy soon!

My pains fizzled out last night, obviously just braxton hicks! OH well never mind more time to get organised!


----------



## JandJPlus1

I'm still on pain but they aren't going anywhere as of now. Went to the hospital to get checked and no change so feeling pretty discouraged. Still losing mucus mixed with blood so hoping at least some time this weekend I will get to meet my baby. All I want to do right now is snuggle my husband and cry a little because I'm feeling pretty depressed about it all and I can't even do that because he is on night shifts. :(


----------



## deductivemom

Any updates, Cormacks or JandJ? It's pretty exciting we're at the stage where it could happen any time! But as Cormacks said it doesn't hurt to have this extra bit of time if the little one decides to stay put for now. I just hope my nugget is getting herself into a good position now so once labor starts it will go smoothly :thumbup:


----------



## CormacksGirl

deductivemom said:


> Any updates, Cormacks or JandJ? It's pretty exciting we're at the stage where it could happen any time! But as Cormacks said it doesn't hurt to have this extra bit of time if the little one decides to stay put for now. I just hope my nugget is getting herself into a good position now so once labor starts it will go smoothly :thumbup:

Due tomorrow! But still nothing:nope: I am having tightenings but they are no longer painful! Got my post date appointment on Monday so if I'm still knocking about then, then I'm gonna ask for a sweep!

I have to keep remembering that I had NO signs of labour with my son til my waters broke and contractions started within 10 mins!

How is every one else doing?


----------



## MamaBunny2

My first labor started out with very mild cramping down low, about 7-11 minutes apart. I wasn't sure if it was anything but was able to track them as it was late and I was in bed. 

Second labor I had no forewarning and one night I woke up to use the restroom and as I sat up in bed my water broke. Contractions started right away, but weren't terrible. Back labor with that one was awful though!

Hoping with this one I have some leeway and everything not happen all at once. I want time to adjust to the pain and cope as best I can and hopefully have the option of an epidural. My fear is that my water will break and send me into full blown active labor with minimal time to get to the hospital and deliver, no meds and my cervix dilating super fast :wacko:


----------



## CormacksGirl

Still here, Still having tightenings, and some mild back ache but nothing to shout about. Looks like I'll be going overdue!

I have been going to the loo a lot today maybe clear out?

I also went mental and gutted our bedroom and got Lo's pram set up and Moses basket out of the loft!

Guess it's just a waiting game now! How's everyone else doing?x


----------



## SparklesHeart

Sounds like some serious nesting cornacksgirl!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Got to see our maternity/family photos and I'm in love!

A Perfect Pixel - Jyllian's Maternity Photos​


----------



## CormacksGirl

Gorgeous pics hun!xx


----------



## deductivemom

Yes, those are great pics mamma! Hope everything's going okay in overdue-land cormacks - unless labor started officially already :thumbup: 

38 weeks here and starting to feel like the birth could really happen any time, or could still be weeks away :shrug: Contractions are becoming more uncomfortable and frequent, but no particular pattern or progression. Guess I'll just try to keep busy and keep moving and wait for the time to be right. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## MamaBunny2

Full term at 37 weeks today :happydance:

 ​
Feeling good! Doctor appointment this afternoon...


----------



## CormacksGirl

deductivemom said:


> Yes, those are great pics mamma! Hope everything's going okay in overdue-land cormacks - unless labor started officially already :thumbup:
> 
> 38 weeks here and starting to feel like the birth could really happen any time, or could still be weeks away :shrug: Contractions are becoming more uncomfortable and frequent, but no particular pattern or progression. Guess I'll just try to keep busy and keep moving and wait for the time to be right.
> 
> How's everyone else doing?

Hi hun!

Was meant to update earlier!

Went in on Monday morning for my post date check (40+2) all normal checks were fine
And I got an internal exam and a sweep OMG did the sweep hurt?:nope:

Any way here's my stats....

Baby is only 1/5th engaged (4/5ths) palpable

I am 1-2cms dilated

Cervix length is 1-2cms

Station is -3cms (no idea what that means):haha:

Consistency of cervix is average

And position of cervix is mid/anterior.

I have had constant cramping all Monday and Tuesday with tightenings too and I started losing little bits of plug yesterday and a great big dollop today! However the pain has eased off today and I have very little in the way of tightenings today:nope:

If I don't go before I have been booked in to the maternity assessment unit on the 20th to have a Propess pessary inserted to dilate cervix with the aim of breaking my waters the next day! Only problem is my son starts school on the 19th and I wasn't wanting to be in hospital the first few days of school, but if needs must then I have no choice!


----------



## NoRi2014

Hi ladies!! so quick update.....cervix is starting to soften, but nothing on the dilation meter at this point. Baby is doing great, dr said just keep moving along as is until at least 39 weeks if all stays the same. Possibly induce around 39 weeks due to my pre-pregnancy high bp...it has been great and under control the whole pregnancy, thus why she isn't inducing this week or next. hubby and I so want it to just happen on it's own and not be induced:cry: obviously if it's for health reasons that's different, but since all is going well, hopefully we can make it to 40 weeks at least.....

how is everyone else doing??????


----------



## CormacksGirl

NoRi2014 said:


> Hi ladies!! so quick update.....cervix is starting to soften, but nothing on the dilation meter at this point. Baby is doing great, dr said just keep moving along as is until at least 39 weeks if all stays the same. Possibly induce around 39 weeks due to my pre-pregnancy high bp...it has been great and under control the whole pregnancy, thus why she isn't inducing this week or next. hubby and I so want it to just happen on it's own and not be induced:cry: obviously if it's for health reasons that's different, but since all is going well, hopefully we can make it to 40 weeks at least.....
> 
> how is everyone else doing??????

Fingers crossed for you hun!:flower:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Doctor appointment yesterday went well. I've gained 2lbs and belly measured a week behind for once at 36. Lil man was tucked in his usual spot all the way over along my right side. No dilation or effacement still, he's happy as can be in there! Fine with me, as I'm still doing things at home. Cleaned and sanitized my pump parts, one of the bottles we got (just in case), scrubbed all the gunk off the bathroom exhaust fan cover, finished painting bifold doors, had my DS help to nail down a few final pieces of trim in the house and I was able to make the oatmeal chocolate chip lactation cookie recipe I found... which is DELICIOUS! OH even tried some and liked it :thumbup: I _still_ need to pack my hospital bag, which I plan to do after work today, along with some laundry. Dying to clean the floors too. Guess official "nesting" mode has kicked in :winkwink:


----------



## deductivemom

38 week appointment today went well - nothing much to report as the midwives don't really assess much (no pelvic exams, no estimation of head engagement, etc.). No weight gain since last week :happydance: and blood pressure still doing good. I was measuring somewhat large (40cm at a bit over 38 weeks), but it does seem like all the midwives in my practice have their own way of doing the measurements so not too worrisome. The midwife helped me to feel baby's head, which was exciting. She seems to have settled into a good position - head down with back on my left side.

I had some serious-seeming contractions earlier in the week (crampy and fairly frequent) but they didn't progress and nothing like it since then. Been doing more pelvic tilts and circles on the birth ball to make sure baby has the opportunity to get or stay in a good position, but otherwise assuming I am in for a wait as this is my first baby and all my mom's labors started around 41 weeks. 

Did you get the hospital bag packed, mamma? I have that pretty much done, but still waiting for my "nesting" instincts to kick in. I currently have very little urge to clean the floors or anything else (except washing adorable baby laundry) :shrug:


----------



## CormacksGirl

41wekks today and still here! This wee guy is just too comfy!

Tightenings are still hit or miss and not always painful I'm just hoping they are doing something!


----------



## JandJPlus1

Hey ladies, sorry I haven't been posting but I was a little busy because...

Kieran Finley Richard
Born August 8th, 2015 weighing in at 8 lbs 5 oz and 21 inches long! 

So totally in love with this little man. If anyone would like to know my labour and delivery story just let me know haha. :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## JandJPlus1

Just another picture. :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## JandJPlus1

Last one.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 0


----------



## SparklesHeart

Awwwwww!! Congratulations! Don't be shy with that labour story, the stage is yours!!


----------



## CormacksGirl

Congrats jandj! Would love to hear your birth story!


----------



## macydarling

Somehow I unsubscribed to this thread but I finally found it again! I'm all caught up and glad to hear everyone is doing well. It looks like we're all on labor watch now! 

Congrats J, he's beautiful! I too would love to hear the birth story :)

Afm, I'm 38 weeks on the dot today! At my appt last week the midwife checked me and said my cervix is right there and she can feel the baby's head but I'm still not dilated at all. I've been drinking red raspberry leaf tea the past couple of weeks per her instructions but she said it won't induce labor, only make contractions more productive when the time comes. I've been having a lot of period type pains and random sharp pains in my lady bits this past week, I have an appt tomorrow so we shall see if anything has changed! Personally, I think I'll probably end up overdue since this is my first! 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## JandJPlus1

Well on Wednesday after my doctors appointment and the membrane sweep I was cramping and losing tonnes of bloody mucus. Thursday I was still cramping and losing lots of mucus so I went to the hospital in the afternoon to check on things because I knew I would have to get sent somewhere else to labour and deliver due to being a VBAC and there being no anesthesiologist at the hospital at the time. After monitoring me and baby and checking my cervix they told me that I was contracting but they weren't consistent so to go home and come back if they got consistent. I was contracting on and off all night Thursday and by 5 Friday morning they were every 5 minutes so I called my mom to come stay with my son and I called my husband home from work. I got monitored again and checked again and barely anything had changed so they kept me in the hospital for a while then they sent me out around twin to try to see some progress. At like 3 Friday afternoon after walking around town for a while the contractions were starting to get stronger so we went back to get checked again before heading home. Everything was still the same so they sent me home. I was having steady contractions every 3-5 minutes for the rest of the day and evening and by 10 pm they were starting to get to the point where I couldn't even talk or think through them and they were coming every 2-3 minutes so we called my mom yet again, grabbed everything we needed and got in the car. Once we got in the car we called the hospital nursing desk to tell them we were coming and they told us to go to the hospital in my town instead of driving the 1/2 an hour to them because they thought I might be too far along to make it there. Problem with that being that I live in a really tiny town and they don't even deliver babies at our hospital anymore but I figured it shouldn't matter because I had to be sent somewhere else anyway. Once we got there we told the nurses what was going on (it was like 1 am at this point) and they called the doc in to come check me. He checked me and determined that I was only about one cm dilated which was the same as earlier in the day but I also had 1 cm of bulging membranes. That's where stuff got serious haha. He started frantically calling trying to figure out where they were sending me because he was worried that if the membranes burst everything would just take off really fast. They finally found somewhere to send me and called an ambulance in from about 45 minutes away. When I first got there they had taken a urine sample and I was super dehydrated so at first they thought my labour would stop once they hydrated me. They hooked me up to an iv and had the contraction monitor on me as well. Once the ambulance finally got there they explained everything to the EMTs and they loaded me up. I almost had a mental breakdown because I had to go by myself so that justin could drive our car. The place that we were going to was a little over an hour away but we were driving with the lights on so it definitely didn't take that long. The whole ride I was still contracting every 2-3 minutes despite being much more hydrated. We got to the hospital at just before 5 in the morning and they checked me in and got me hooked up to machines and what not and then the doctor came to check me. I was 4 cm dilated with 4 cm of bulging membranes! After that I was labouring all day making steady progress by 8 I was between 6 and 7 cm. it kind of stalled a little after that and I was exhausted from being in labour for over 2 days already so they gave me an epidural at around 11 am so I could relax and hopefully sleep. The worst part about that was the catheter. My body tried to reject it so I freaked out because it was so uncomfortable so finally they had to come in and take it out and insert a new one covered in lidocaine gel. When they put the new one in they used a non latex one because the nurse was brilliant and figured out I might be allergic to latex catheters due to the sensitive skin in my urethra. After that I was much more calm and actually did manage to nap a little. I got checked periodically and wasn't making a tonne of progress so they decided that they would break my water and see if the contractions increased. The contractions did pick up a bit but not as much as they were hoping so around 4 they started me on the lowest dose of artificial oxytocin and that really got things going. By 5 I was telling them I needed to push and I was right I was fully dilated! I pushed for just over an hour and then my beautiful boy came into the world. :)


----------



## JandJPlus1

For those of you who haven't done it I'm warning you now, your babies head coming out of your vagina will be one of the worst things you have ever felt lol. But you won't care at all because you will know you are so close to meeting your baby so it's okay. :)


----------



## JandJPlus1

8 days old. 
1/3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## JandJPlus1

2/3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## JandJPlus1

3/3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## CormacksGirl

He is gorgeous hun! x


----------



## deductivemom

Thanks for sharing, JandJ! Glad your beautiful boy finally arrived after a long labor. As a FTM, it's very helpful hearing about other people's birth experiences :hugs:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Omigosh congrats JandJ!!! He's perfect! How far along in your pregnancy were you when you had him? I'm totally not anticipating feeling LO's head stretch through my vagina... I'm pretty set on getting an epi if possible :thumbup:

I'm nearly 38 weeks and caught a lovely sinus infection/cold from a coworker :growlmad: Have still not packed my hospital bag as I spent a majority of the weekend in bed miserable. We have finished all the reno on our house and I wanted to deep clean, pack my bag and keep things tidy but of course that hasn't happened quite yet... Going to call my doctor today just to be safe. I've been resting, sipping warm broth, eating tons of oatmeal and drinking fluids. I Googled "sinus infection while pregnant" and apparently a sinus infection isn't contagious... but since the coworker had/has this exact thing I'm convinced it's something viral and want to be sure the baby isn't at risk.


----------



## macydarling

MamaB- I have a ton of experience with sinus infections unfortunately and they can be contagious. There are viral and bacterial si, the viral one is the contagious one. Or you may be like me where you picked up a viral cold or some other yuck and it turned into a si. Hope you feel better soon.

Thanks for sharing J. I enjoyed reading the birth story!


----------



## NoRi2014

congrats J and J!! beautiful pics! 

mamabunny-hope you feel better soon! 

I am anxiously awaiting our dr apt this week to see if we will be scheduled for induction next week and secretly praying labor happens on its own before then!


----------



## JandJPlus1

He was born at 38 weeks exactly. And I had an epidural, you can still feel it lol.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Wow! I'll be 38 weeks tomorrow but I don't see this baby making an appearance anytime soon :nope: I'd like to fully recover from this stupid sinus cold I caught before dealing with birthing a child. Hoping my kids don't get sick as they start school next week and def don't want OH sick either. Ugh...


----------



## deductivemom

Ladies who have done this before, what do you think about the following:

Last night I had sudden nausea after dinner that persisted throughout the evening (I did not get sick, however, and was able to eat a snack before bed). During the night, I had a bad stomach ache off and on that woke me up numerous times and that I thought could have been tied to contractions (but I did not want to wake up enough to time them). By morning, the stomach ache was mostly gone (more like mild gas pain) but I've continued to have fairly regular contractions (about every 15 minutes). They are a bit more noticeable than my typical Braxton Hicks but not especially painful or crampy. I am not really feeling them in my back either. I'm monitoring them, but they don't seem to be getting closer together or more intense. 

Should I be thinking this is just a progression in my Braxton Hicks, or some kind of pre-labor, or could it be just a slow start to early labor? I thought something similar was happening last week around this time, but it didn't go on quite as long. Insights appreciated!


----------



## MamaBunny2

It's been so long for me all I can remember with DS1 is my contractions started very mild and I only felt them up front, like little period cramps but nothing bad at all. Didn't feel ill or anything. With DD my water broke and contractions started immediately but nothing severe, again, I don't think I felt them in my back. :shrug:


----------



## macydarling

I had my appt yesterday and I'm 80% effaced and 1 cm dilated. Bump measurement went from 38 last week (a week ahead) to 37 this week and the midwife said that means he has dropped! She felt his head when she checked me and said he's right there...freaky! A lot of progress from one week ago when my cervix was still firm and closed :)

I was up til 3am with period like cramps in my belly and back, it kind of felt like I needed to poo but when I would go to the potty I realized I didn't need to. Finally fell asleep but when I woke up I'm still having them! I don't think they are bad enough to be labor pains but hopefully it means I'm dilating more...or something? Hopefully all the pain isn't for nothing.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ahhhh macy that's exciting! :happydance: FX the pains are a good sign labor will be starting soon! When I went for my visit last week I recall my doctor saying I was measuring 36 when I was at 37 weeks. I was a bit alarmed, but I guess I shouldn't be :shrug: I'll be 38 weeks tomorrow and have another visit. OH is able to go and he's super excited so hoping there's been a bit of change from the last time...


----------



## macydarling

Thanks MamaB! Yeah I was alarmed too the my bump had "shrank" since last week but she assured me it was ok, actually a good thing! Maybe your babe has dropped too!


----------



## MamaBunny2

I hope so! OH is super anxious for his son to arrive. I was wanting him here sooner rather than later, but now that I'm battling a nasty sinus cold I would rather wait. The kids start school next week though so I'm torn. I'd prefer to give birth before they start school but also don't want to while sick. Ugh!


----------



## deductivemom

Exciting stuff, macy! I would love to hear that baby is dropping - I think she is pretty low overall (I can breathe and eat okay these days, and almost no heartburn) but she doesn't seem to be getting lower as time goes on. Hoping if I make it to my appointment this Thursday that my bump measurement will have gone down :happydance:

Let us know how you get on with your labor symptoms - it shouldn't be long now!

AFM, contractions have slowed back down and are now more irregular and only happening a couple of times an hour (back to "usual" if you will). Doesn't look like we'll be hurrying to the hospital tonight at least.


----------



## MamaBunny2

*38 weeks today!*
:shock: :shock: :shock:

​
Doctor appointment this afternoon. Feeling like there won't be any change from the last two weeks but that's OK as I'm still feeling under the weather.


----------



## deductivemom

Any updates, Macy? Still with us in the land of the pregnant ladies? Any more indicators of progress? I had the period-like cramping you mentioned for overnight last week and am hoping it means my cervix is doing stuff, but my practice doesn't do internal exams during pregnancy so I have no way of knowing :shrug:

Looks like I'm definitely not in labor yet (maybe having that start and stop kind you hear about, but not the progressive kind at least). Just have to keep waiting for baby girl to be ready :thumbup:


----------



## macydarling

Hey deductive. That awful period pain continued into the next day. I took a bath and it stopped for a bit then turned into sharp pains all over my bump and back. The pains would intensify really bad then go back to a dull stabbing feeling. I also noticed Noah wasn't doing his usual kicks and flips so I called the midwife. She had me come in since I live close by and she was still there. 

Of course, as soon as she pulls out her doppler Noah does his usual Kung fu tricks :dohh: little stink. She said I'm just having mild contrax, it could turn into active labor, I may be back in 3 hours or 3 days but there is no way to tell. She also checked my cervix and it's only about .5cm more dilated than it was on Monday at my appt. So still 80% effaced and sitting at 1.5cm. I slept horribly last night and woke up this morning in pain again. 

Sorry, that probably isn't the answer you want to hear :nope: hopefully both our babies don't keep is waiting too much longer!


----------



## deductivemom

Hang in there, macy :hugs: I'm sure we'll both have our little ones in our arms before we know it! Just hoping the time leading up to that moment isn't too hectic. It seems my new normal is to have Braxton Hicks every 20-30 minutes, but not particularly painful and without any progression. Hopefully that means I'll be all primed and ready whenever true labor decides to kick in.


----------



## Sass827

Congrats on your successful vbac jnj!
I'm officially overdue. 40+2 today. Still hoping for a vbac too. My induction date is set at 41+1. I'm having bh every 30 minutes too but it don't feel like it's getting he anything but discomfort. Very disheartening. I had hoped that since my first was early that this one would be earlier, but No dice for sure.


----------



## NoRi2014

So exciting-everyone is getting so close:happydance:

Nothing new to report after my dr visit yest...barely dilated to 1 cm, she decided not to induce next week (at this point) and continue with the nst and ultrasound next week to make sure all is okay and see if I have progressed at all.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Doctor appointment yesterday and nothing to report still :nope: I measured spot on at 38. Posterior cervix and no dilation or effacement. The wait continues... :coffee:


----------



## deductivemom

Had my 39 week appointment today - nothing much interesting to report. Last week baby measured at 40 and this week measuring at 38, so maybe that means she's moving down. But I did see different people those two times, so could just be differences in how they measure. They scheduled me for an ultrasound next week if baby still hasn't made her appearance. Hoping I won't really need to keep that appointment (scheduled for the day after my due date) but if I do then DH plus both grandmothers will be able to attend which would be special :thumbup:


----------



## deductivemom

Oh yeah, and in the land of TMI, I think I've been losing my mucus plug over the last couple of days. It hasn't had any blood in it so far, but sometimes when I wipe I see a glob of white stuff that looks just like rubber cement glue. Anyone else experienced this lovely sign yet?


----------



## mummy2_1

deductivemom said:


> Oh yeah, and in the land of TMI, I think I've been losing my mucus plug over the last couple of days. It hasn't had any blood in it so far, but sometimes when I wipe I see a glob of white stuff that looks just like rubber cement glue. Anyone else experienced this lovely sign yet?

Hi jumping threads here but wanted to say I've been losing plug mucus for over a week. Today was exactly as u described it. But no blood. I feel like a walking time bomb. I'm rli anxious about going out on my own. Today I've felt so tired and dizzy no energy at all. Just hate not knowing


----------



## CormacksGirl

Hi ladies!

Sorry I haven't been on for a while but I've been a bit busy having a baby!

I went to bed on Tuesday night and my waters went with a gush completely soaking my bed! This was at 11:30pm! Called the delivery unit and decided to go in there and then instead of waiting til 6am, By the time we waited on MIL coming round to look after ds1 it was 12:30am before we set of for the hospital. Started having painful contractions on route and got to delivery unit just before 1am. Was checked and assessed at 1:05am and was told I wasn't in established labour yet although I was contracting every three minutes and that my waters hadn't broken, they bloody well had and that I was barely a cm dilated! Before I knew it it was 4:16am and all he'll was let loose as LO got stuck at the shoulders, I had a consultant and a midwife with their hands inside me trying to dislodge baby which they finally did and baby Ryan made his way into the world without injury, weighing 10lbs 6oz! Only pain relief I had was gas and air! I ended up with a third degree tear and was in theatre for over an hour getting stitched !
Ryan arrived on the 19th August the day before my induction was booked and on the first day of school !!

He is gorgeous and worth every ounce of pain!

I'm sending all you ladies still waiting on your babies lots of labour :dust: xxx


----------



## MamaBunny2

Huge congrats Cormacks! And speaking of huge, holy crap that's a healthy weight! Amazing! There is a girl in an August group on Facebook that gave birth without pain meds to an 11lb 3oz girl :shock: You ladies are champs!


----------



## SparklesHeart

Congratulations cormacksgirl!!! Impressive work with a whopper of a boy!!


----------



## CormacksGirl

MamaBunny2 said:


> Huge congrats Cormacks! And speaking of huge, holy crap that's a healthy weight! Amazing! There is a girl in an August group on Facebook that gave birth without pain meds to an 11lb 3oz girl :shock: You ladies are champs!

11lb3oz Holly crap:wacko: that lady gets my full respect!:thumbup:


----------



## macydarling

Congrats Cormack! I'm hoping to only use gas and air as well! Wishing you a speedy recovery xx


----------



## CormacksGirl

macydarling said:


> Congrats Cormack! I'm hoping to only use gas and air as well! Wishing you a speedy recovery xx

Good luck hun!x:flower:


----------



## deductivemom

Congratulations, Cormacks! :flower: Enjoy your beautiful, chunky little one. The rest of us will be joining you soon :thumbup:


----------



## deductivemom

Having contractions all day: 4-10 minutes apart this morning through afternoon, picked up a couple of times with walking and slowed down with a nap, now 3-4 minutes apart in late evening. Still haven't gotten to what I would describe as "intense" so no intention of going to the hospital yet, but it seems like this has been going on for a long time so that's promising. Maybe something is really happening :happydance: 

May not be back on for a while if things keep going or pick up, so maybe I'll be joining you all from the other side before long. Will try to update tomorrow if things taper off. Wish me luck!


----------



## macydarling

Good luck! Hope this is it for you!


----------



## NoRi2014

Congrats Cormacks!!!

Good luck deductivemom-hoping this is it for you :)

I have been having menstrual type cramping off and on for about 2 weeks, it was more intense last night and woke me up this morning. 
Waiting for some type of contractions-although my biggest concern is not knowing what they feel like....my dr keeps asking me if I have had any and I have said no-at least I don't think so :wacko: I have had a couple times within the last few days that it feels like my abdominal muscles get really tight-but it almost just feels like the baby is stretching and pushing on me......it's hard to tell.

I have heard they can be different for everyone, but would anyone that has been through this before be willing to share what their contractions felt like???


----------



## deductivemom

Contractions continued throughout the morning today but then started spacing out and have finally pretty much stopped (besides the occasional Braxton Hicks I've been having for weeks now 2-3 times per hour). Guess I'm experiencing that lovely "pre-labor" that I've read about. Didn't sleep too well last night, so hoping I can at least get a good night sleep tonight. And unfortunately looks like I'll be back to work tomorrow instead of getting to meet my new baby :nope: Could still be any time now.

Oh well, I guess this all means that my body is getting ready and seems like it is prepared to labor (although maybe not as efficiently as I had hoped!).


----------



## MamaBunny2

Down to single digits! 9 days (or less) to go but seems like the lil guy is content as can be in there...


----------



## deductivemom

Still pregnant, here :coffee: How's everyone else doing? 

I have my 40-week appointment and a biophysical profile on Thursday (although fingers crossed I won't need to keep it!). If I am still not in labor by then, I will get to see baby girl on ultrasound for the first time since 19 weeks, so that's kindof exciting :happydance: Plus both grandmothers will be able to be there too.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Still pregnant here as well :coffee: I'm officially the most pregnant I've ever been. Had DD at this stage - 38+6 - but I guess this guy wants to have his own time. Feeling really good, actually, just getting a bit impatient as I really want to share this baby with OH! He's super anxious and has been waiting so long to see and snuggle his very first child. I have a doctor appointment tomorrow and hoping for some kind of news.

Deductive that's so awesome you will get an ultrasound! I'm not exactly sure what my doctor's protocol for being overdue is. At my last appointment he did say he allows patients to go to 41 weeks, then something about tests and such :shrug: It seems like we are SO CLOSE yet so far away. The days draaaaaag on...


----------



## macydarling

I'm still pregnant too lol. At my appt yesterday I was STILL at 1cm and 80% effaced so the midwife offered to do a sweep. She said she couldn't do a "good one" because I'm not dilated much. Woke up this morning in terrible pain with cramping in my back and belly and vomiting. I honestly thought that was it but then it all stopped after a few hours. What a tease! Idk if that was from the sweep or what but it was miserable!

She said next week they will do another sweep. Then at 41 weeks I will get some kind of herbal rx to start labor as well as some type of suppository that is inserted at the hospital and then you are sent home. If I am very unfortunate and make it to 42 weeks I will be forced to go to the hospital to be induced and won't get my birth center birth :( I hope that doesn't happen.

So close but so far away is right!


----------



## CormacksGirl

Just checking to see if there is any new arrivals! Still thinking of you ladies!xxx


----------



## deductivemom

Sorry to hear about the unpleasant reaction to the membrane sweep, macy! I am hoping I won't need them to do one for me, although I'd rather try that before a hospital induction for sure. Hoping your little one decides to arrive before you have to go through all that :hugs:

AFM, got a bad stomach ache yesterday afternoon that has slowly morphed into back pain and contractions during the night. Kindof hard to time them because of the back pain which is continual, but they seem to be 10 minutes apart or so. Enjoying the heating pad and going about my daily routine - could be more practice or could be the start of something. Fingers crossed! Today is her EDD based on start of last period.


----------



## MamaBunny2

39 weeks today!

 ​
Feeling really good, actually. Anxious for my appointment this afternoon but not holding my breath. I'm sure the doctor will say nothing's changed since last week. I really hope I won't have to be induced :sad1: I like the thrill of not knowing when or where I will go into labor and would prefer it to happen on its own... but, however it happens is how it will be. Nothing I can do about it and as long as Cameron is healthy and I'm OK it will be just fine! My bag is packed, house is remaining clean with the help of my amazing little family and my mother and I just feel ready for this :bodyb: OH and I decided to DTD last night to possibly kind of help things along (and also, well, because we felt the urge :blush:) and it resulted in me running to the toilet numerous times with explosive diarrhea :dohh: Talk about getting the sh*t f*cked outta you :rofl:


----------



## deductivemom

Okay, officially experiencing the "prodromal" or "prelabor" labor pattern here. It's kindof a bummer :dohh: This time had fairly regular contractions (now with back pain) for about 18 hours before everything came to a halt. I felt baby doing some crazy acrobatics right before contractions stopped, so maybe she has finally settled into a more optimal position. Wonder how long it will be before contractions start up again, and whether next time will be "it" or if this will go on for quite a while still?


----------



## MamaBunny2

I've been having frequent BH as of late and quite a few today, as I've been tracking them just for the heck of it. 10 so far since this morning. Nothing really painful but muscle tense up and tighten, sometimes with sharp zings and cramping.


----------



## deductivemom

Any updates, anyone? I am more than 24 hours into another bout of pre-labor. Not optimistic that this one will suddenly turn into the real thing, but who knows. I had a 40-week ultrasound yesterday to see how she's doing in there - seems everything is great and she is quite happy hanging out in her womb. Plenty of amniotic fluid, moving and heartbeat and blood flow all look good. They did measure her at 9lbs, 11oz (yikes!) but I feel like that was an exaggerated measurement. She certainly doesn't FEEL that big to me, and I know those estimates can be pretty off. I'll be very interested to see when she chooses to arrive and how much of a chunk she is when she does get here :winkwink:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Well I had my daughter at 39w 1d. She is a very good baby. I am enjoyng my time with both Kiddos.


----------



## MamaBunny2

For those who don't know already...

Cameron Joseph was born on August 27th at 4:41am weighing 9 pounds and 21 inches long!

​
9 POUNDS :shock: I would have never ever thought that was possible! We are on cloud nine! Spent our first day/night home now and are adjusting to life with a newborn, which is going fairly smooth. Cameron fits right into the family. He is a generally well tempered baby and is nursing regularly which is absolutely a dream for me! OH has been AMAZING, like he's done this before... I have a whole new love and adoration for him. Will pop on when I can. Hope everyone is well!


----------



## CormacksGirl

MamaBunny2 said:


> For those who don't know already...
> 
> Cameron Joseph was born on August 27th at 4:41am weighing 9 pounds and 21 inches long!
> 
> ​
> 9 POUNDS :shock: I would have never ever thought that was possible! We are on cloud nine! Spent our first day/night home now and are adjusting to life with a newborn, which is going fairly smooth. Cameron fits right into the family. He is a generally well tempered baby and is nursing regularly which is absolutely a dream for me! OH has been AMAZING, like he's done this before... I have a whole new love and adoration for him. Will pop on when I can. Hope everyone is well!

Congratulations hun. You have a stunning little boy and a beautiful family!


----------



## macydarling

Congrats Pnuts and MamaB!!!! Love the pictures of Cameron. He's adorable.

Today's my due date! :coffee:


----------



## deductivemom

Agreed - congrats all around! Still pregnant here :coffee: Regular pre-labor contractions continuing on and off but no real signs of progression. Baby girl seems to be doing fine based on last week's appointment, and scheduled for 41 week appointment on Wednesday. If she hasn't made her appearance yet by then, I'm planning to have them do a membrane sweep to see if that gets things going. Anyone had this before and willing to share what it was like? I'm slightly nervous there will be a lot of pain and cramping without any actual progress.


----------



## macydarling

I had a sweep last Monday, Deductive. It (obviously) didn't work because I'm still very pregnant lol. The day after the sweep though I was horribly ill all day with cramping so bad it made me vomit. I'm not sure if that was a result of the sweep or what. I was only 1cm and 80% effaced though (have been for 3 weeks) so she said she couldn't do as "good" of a sweep as she wanted. So maybe if you're dilated more than me it will be more effective for you?

I've got an appt today and they will try another sweep. Hopefully it will work this time as I'd rather the sweep than needing to be medically induced. Good luck!


----------



## deductivemom

macydarling said:


> I had a sweep last Monday, Deductive. It (obviously) didn't work because I'm still very pregnant lol. The day after the sweep though I was horribly ill all day with cramping so bad it made me vomit. I'm not sure if that was a result of the sweep or what. I was only 1cm and 80% effaced though (have been for 3 weeks) so she said she couldn't do as "good" of a sweep as she wanted. So maybe if you're dilated more than me it will be more effective for you?
> 
> I've got an appt today and they will try another sweep. Hopefully it will work this time as I'd rather the sweep than needing to be medically induced. Good luck!

Thanks! I'd also rather the sweep than a medical induction, which is why I'm willing to give it a try. But maybe I'll ask them whether I'm dilated enough to do it well - it does sound like being horribly ill all day was a side effect for you! Keep us updated - maybe this week it will kick things into gear :thumbup:


----------



## CormacksGirl

I had a sweep at 40+2 and had cramping for two days, I also started to loose my plug in dribs and drabs. Didn't go into labour until 9days later! God luck hun .x


----------



## macydarling

I had my second sweep today. They were more aggressive this time...ouch! Still 1cm and 80%. Womp womp. Got a referral form for an ultrasound next week. She said if still no progress we will try the prostaglandin inserts. According to her, they work quite well and my cervix is favorable so she expects me to go into labor on my own. I hope so!

Baby dropped from -3 to -2.


----------



## deductivemom

Had my 41 week appointment and my membrane sweep. Bishop's score was only a 5 (50% effaced, 1cm dilated, anterior cervix but firm to medium, baby at -2 station). I was hoping it would be a bit better. General practice seems to be to push induction at this point, especially because of baby's estimated size, so they are scheduling an induction for Saturday. Hoping the membrane sweep will put me into spontaneous labor (was already having more pre-labor contractions throughout the night and today), but if not that at least a few extra days will improve my cervical readiness and make an induction more likely to succeed. I'm not sure why they really need to push for induction so soon (I'll only be 41 weeks, 3 days by then!) but I guess we'll just see what happens. I'm going in for another sweep on Friday for one last chance to get things going. 

How's everyone else doing? Any more babies?


----------



## macydarling

No baby here. My second sweep also failed. I hope you have better luck deductive!


----------



## deductivemom

So far not much sign of anything happening from the membrane sweep - I did lose a glob of mucus plug earlier but I don't really think that means much when the midwife was just messing around in there. I am a bit more crampy than usual also but that's to be expected. Little nugget is just too happy to stay put :thumbup: Still hoping spontaneous labor may start in the next couple of days, but if not I'm mentally preparing for induction on Saturday. Will still continue to try all the last-ditch attempts - castor oil (been avoiding that one as long as possible :dohh:), DTD, walking, birth ball, nipple stimulation, anything else I can think of...


----------



## NoRi2014

Hi ladies...Induction began Aug 27th and our adorable little one was born @5:01AM on Sat Aug 29th.



It's a boy!!!! 7lbs, 4 oz...21 inches....Hudson Noah...

Will try to get pics up soon!!!


----------



## NoRi2014

Here he is....
 



Attached Files:







downsized_0902150638(1).jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## macydarling

Wow that is a long labor mama! Congratulations he's perfect!


----------



## mummy2_1

Nori he's gorgeous look at that hair!!!!!


----------



## CormacksGirl

Congrats hun Hudson is gorgeous!x


----------



## NoRi2014

Hope everyone is doing well :)

breastfeeding question-has anyone dealt with cluster feedings?? it seems like there are days we go 6 hours with only a 10 or 20 min break here and there!!! He is having at least the recommended output of dirty/wet diapers per day and gained weight at his last dr visit.....from what I have read, there isn't much to do except get comfy and wait it out. Just wondering if anyone else is having this kind of experience? Also, I just started pumping and it seems I am only getting 2 oz for about 20 min of pumping....just curious if anyone knows if this should increase with time?:shrug:


----------



## macydarling

I totally forgot to update here! Noah was born 9/8 after 25 hours in labor and 3 hours of pushing. I needed to be induced at 41+1 due to a partially abrupted placenta. He was 8lb7oz and 19.5in long. I attached a pic of dh and I with him right after he was born :)

Nori I'm dealing with the cluster feedings too. Holy cow sometimes he will eat every hour. I also produce about 2oz in 15 min of pumping. Rarely I will get 3oz with a middle of the night pump if ive gotten 4 hours straight of sleep.
 



Attached Files:







received_1054708561206324.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MamaBunny2

Cameron just turned a month old! Everything has been going great so far!


Spoiler
        ​


----------



## JandJPlus1

Hey ladies. Kieran is 7 weeks and 3 days old now, I can't believe it. I love him to pieces.


----------



## JandJPlus1

A picture from a few days ago.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MamaBunny2

Cameron turned 2 months old yesterday! 

 ​
He is smiling a ton, cooing and making cute little noises, and following people and objects that pass. He still loves his binky and has been sucking on his fingers again more. He has started grabbing and pulling his hair lol he likes to wiggle his fingers in it when he's sleepy. He HAAATES getting strapped into his car seat. We take him to the pediatrician tomorrow and I'm anxious to see how much he's grown since his one month visit!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Cameron turned three months old this past Friday!

 ​
He is growing so much! He is primarily wearing 3-6 month clothing but some 6-9 sizes and size 2 diapers, though I think we'll be bumping him up to 3's here soon. We got him a little seat because he loves to sit upright. He HATES tummy time, but I had seen this little pillow thing at the store that I thought he'd like so of course I had to get that too. Glad I did, he will actually stay on his tummy for lengthy periods now. He can hold his head up well when sitting, but still working on raising it when on his belly. He coos and squeals and babbles so much. I set him in his booster seat with tray and put little toys in front of him to grab and pick up... of course it all goes straight to his mouth! I'm not sure how much he weighs currently. Last appointment at the end of October he was weighing 13lbs so based on his past weight gain I estimate him to be at least 15lbs if not more. He goes back to the pediatrician at the end of December, when he's 4 months old. I haven't visited the LC or anything for a weight check because he is visibly doing so well weight-wise. Breastfeeding is SO much easier now, like I don't even worry about anything with that really. Cameron has been doing SO well sleeping at night too. He usually gets fussy at about 10pm and will nurse til he falls asleep, then wakes for a diaper change and feed around 3am and back to sleep for a couple hours. Sometimes, he sleeps through the night which is nice but I prefer him to wake at least once to nurse otherwise it gets painful! Last night he slept from 10pm - 5am! He even fell back asleep after a diaper change and feed twice after that! He's just such a good baby, I am so blessed <3 I hated having to go back into work after a four day Thanksgiving weekend :cry:

Ok now tons of baby spam!

Spoiler
        ​


----------



## MamaBunny2

Got family photos taken over the weekend and also for Cameron's first Christmas.

 ​


----------



## JandJPlus1

Hey ladies. I know noone has been on here in a while but I cannot believe that Kieran is already 6 months old. It seems like the time has just flown by. He had his 6 month check up today and I am so proud. Not only did he take his vaccinations really well, better than I thought he would, but he is almost 19 lbs and 28 inches long! It makes me feel amazing that it is all from my milk! He has just the past few days started tasting some new foods but hes not really very interested. He hates tummy time so we have been trying to work on that but he loves playing on the floor on his back or being in his exersaucer. We are still trying to wean him out of swaddling and out of sleeping in his swing, its a long slow process unfortunately. It amazes me every day the little person that he is becoming. We are not planning on trying for another until around his 18 month mark and I really need to lose some weight first but all in time. Cant wait for my 18 month breastfeeding goal. Hope everyone is doing well and would love to see pictures of everyones littles now! :)


----------

